# Star Wars - Rebellion



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 27, 2003)

The luxury liner Celestial cruised through hyperspace enroute to Dantooine, the next stop on her meandering course through the outer rim.  Those passengers disembarking at Dantooine are said to be going there for archeological purposes, which very likely meant a search for Jedi artifacts, although no one would admit that in mixed company.

You all booked passage on the Celestial for your own reasons, whether to escape a backwater planet, keep one step ahead of Imperial entanglements, or to simply take a relaxing trip on one of the few liners operating in the outer rim, as far from Imperial influence as possible.

The Celestial is a typical Ubrikkian Luxury Space Yacht, with a passenger capacity of 40 and a crew of 30.  The ship is 96 meters long, and comfortably appointed.  The staterooms vary in size, from small to roomy but are all very nice.  The dining hall on this particular liner is very fancy, complete with ornate chandeliers suspended from the ceiling and tablecloths on the tables.  There is also a large lounge with sabacc tables, holochess tables and various other forms of entertainment.

Each of you has your own stateroom located in the same area.  You have not been onboard long enough to really know who your fellow travellers are and have not really had much time to explore all that the ship has to offer.

OOC:  Okay, a quiet start to the game but I wanted to give everyone a chance to make their first posts and begin interacting with each other.  Those of you that already know each other can feel free to invent whatever reason you all ended up on the Celestial.  Those with no ties to any other PC can also invent a reason for ending up on the liner.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 27, 2003)

Former-professor Calven Jokairo sat, hunched over a datapad at the bar that fronted onto the Celestial's lounge. A half-empty beaker of lum sat on the counter next to him, and a t'bac pipe nestled in his free hand, sending a pungent cloud out across the empty seat beside him.

The human was dressed smart, for the Outer Rim. He had even shaved. His shirt was fresh pressed and laundered today, and his heavy explorers boots clean and oiled against weather he knew he wouldn't encounter on-board ship. _Because a man needs a routine._ Half-moon eyeglasses perched on his blunt nose and reflected the data streaming down the screen of the datapad. To Calven's great annoyance, he was finding them more useful by the week. He massaged his temples with a leathery hand, brushing back greying hair at his temples.

_Quiet trip so far. Almost like before there was an Empire to worry about._ The aging man mused to himself, a glance about the lounge showing an array of alien faces which were all too rare in the Core in recent years. He snapped the datapad shut and returned it to its pouch. _I'm going to get no more work done today. Damn._ Spinning his stool around to look out onto the lounge directly, he let himself slip back to lean on the bar, the growing strain on his back easing off. _Not made like you were, are you?_

"Where're they..." he stopped himself as the words fell out. A quick check indicated the bartender hadn't heard - or was keeping schtum. The kid and the droid had been all for this trip out to the Rim, though Calven hadn't seen either in a while. After Iridonia, Dantooine had seemed a logical next step in the puzzle, though he winced inwardly at what the passage had cost. _Wasn't like that when I was working for the Society._ He swirled his beaker, draining off the last of the Lum in one, and signalling for another. _They'll show. Course they will._


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 28, 2003)

LE-3PO, or "Leo" as some of the sentients liked to call him (why, he would never know) paced back and forth in his room.  Though the Celestial hadn't been underway for long since its last stop, Leo had run out of things to do.  "Relax," they said.  What does a droid do to relax?  He had already recharged his battery and gone through every maintenance routine he could think of.  "I wonder if Mr. Jokairo can think of something for me to do," Leo finally mused aloud.

That was it!  With a sudden burst of enthusiasm, Leo made his way out of his room and into the passageway looking for Calven's room.  Leo made a stark contrast to the clean, bright passageways of the Celestial with his slate gray paint (complete with chips and scratches) as he made his way through.

"Room 02-14... 02-16... Ah!  Here it is!"  Leo knocked on the door and after a couple of minutes gave up on waiting for a response.

"Maybe he's in the lounge, then?  If not the lounge, then definitely the dining hall."

As he shuffled through the ship's corridors, he stumbled into a housekeeping droid coming around a corner.  "Oh, I'm terribly sorry!  Well now, am I glad to see you!  It's a pleasure to finally come across some _civilized_ company on this ship!  So tell me, I happen to be looking for someone, and I believe he may be in the lounge.  Do you think you could point out the way for me?  You see, I haven't actually been there yet and -"

"Bllleeeeeeuuuuuuurrrrrp!" the other droid interrupted as it continued going its own way.

"Well, I never!  Of all the nerve!  I know at least _one_ droid that's in desperate need of reprogramming!"

Leo continued to explore the ship, confident that he'd find the lounge soon.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 28, 2003)

OOC:  Excellent job with the initial posts guys!  This is exactly what I wanted to see, introductory posts that are almost an extension of character background, offering a glimpse of the character's personality, habits, mannerisms, etc.  I figure that the first several posts from everyone will be a way for each person to ease into posting, get into character and allow each of you to begin interacting with one another.

Toric


----------



## dpdx (Mar 28, 2003)

*Warning - long*

Ryn felt dizzy in more ways than one as he left his stateroom after his first night aboard the Celestial.
____________________

After his 'talk' with Rax, he certainly hadn't expected anything like a severance benefit from the Lean. In fact, it wasn't until he'd hopped a speeder taxi to Dexter's in Coco Town, and sat down, alone, to a plate of sliders and jumbo-tube of Ting, that he even discovered it.

Sliding the bright green card into his datapad, he was surprised to see a picture of the entire crew appear on his screen, and flat-out stunned when it _moved_ and _spoke_.

Greetings, young Nerf-herder! emanated from the datapad in a volume barely audible over the din at Dexter's.

An MT translator droid hovered into the foreground, sailing over the head of the crew's tallest member, a female Wookie named 'Sina (short for Empressina, a name never to be spoken unless you weren't particularly fond of, say, your arms), and spoke:

Our hearts are broken that we couldn't hang on to you for longer, so we chipped in and sent you on an adventure. We know you haven't seen much of the galaxy, and Captain doesn't want you anywhere near the Maw...

Ryn's face broke into a lopsided grin at that statement.

So to show our love...

Did 'Sina just wink at him?

...we're sending you to Dantooine!

The grin quickly changed to a look of utter shock and confusion, as Ryn nearly choked on a piece of (nerf?) gristle lodged in his throat. Ryn managed to hack it out of there, right about the time the droid went on.

We've booked you passage on the Celestial. It's a much bigger ship than the Lean, but you'll love your room, and the food is much better.

Ryn noticed two of the crew, both Rodians, look longingly at the holorecorder.

Your ticket can be picked up at the Passenger spaceport near Dexter's. Leave this card in, and show it to the front desk people. We checked, and you're not wanted by the Empire, yet...

Ryn sighed in relief.

...so just show up before 1600, then let the crew take care of it.

So enjoy, and remember: if you meet any pretty ladies aboard the Celestial, you're already spoken for!

That was definitely 'Sina grinning now. Ryn shuddered, then remembered they couldn't see him. He shuddered again.

A speeder taxi ride later, Ryn was booked, boarded, settled, and on his way to a planet he'd never heard of.
______________________________

Ryn shuffled out to the lounge, freshly clipped, shaved, and scrubbed, and went in search of breakfast. A table opened up next to a bookish human man, and Ryn hustled over to grab it. As he sat down, he enjoyed the smell of the dried t'bac wafting from the man's pipe.

The server droid hovered over, ran a beam of red light across the badge he'd been given, and in a precise, clipped Basic, spoke:

Good afternoon, Mr. Turiaf! Your passage includes all meals and drinks for the duration of your stay! What may I get you?

"What's good?"


----------



## Calim (Mar 28, 2003)

The grumbling in Andre's stomach is the first thing that he seems to have noticed in awhile.  Having recently acquired a "Jedi Artifact" which everyone else dismissed as garbage he has spent all his free time working on it, referencing and so on. But right now he has realized that he is quite hungry.  He looks up and around the cabin, no one is around.  "Damn" he thinks to himself "where is the food again," as he sets off "artifact" in hand trying to find something to eat.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 29, 2003)

Oraltor casually strolled through the corridors of the Celestial, greeting passengers and crew alike with twin smiles, polite bows, and the occasional joke.  

_The captain was quite kind to offer discounted passage for my occasional performance.  The Celestial is an excellent place to meet interesting people on the Rim, and there has been no sight of Imperial collaborators since Elchon 6.  Thank goodness that disaster is behind me._

Running into a trio of Twileks, Oraltor paused to introduce himself.  Remembering the correct Ryl phrase, he complimented their tentacles and wished them good health.  As they walked on he watched them carefully.

_I can almost 'hear' them communicate with one another using those tentacles, but the nuances are behind me.  Perhaps I can locate a training video on Dantooine._

Entering the lounge, Oraltor noticed a few patrons enjoying food and a smoke.  Stepping up next to the prim academic at the bar, Oraltor ordered a vegetable blend from the tender.

In his Ithorian stereo voice he spoke to his neighbor, "Greetings, sir.  I am Oraltor of Momaw's River.  Is this your first jump aboard the Celestial?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 29, 2003)

OOC:  Everyone, I am departing in the morning (Saturday the 29th) for a two week vacation.  For most of the vacation, I will have some access to a computer and the internet so I will still be posting, although it may be a bit sporadic.  So, continue posting and introducing your characters to each other.  I should be able to post a few times while I'm gone.   The game will move slower while I'm away but will pick up to a normal pace when I return.  I'll post as often as I can while I'm away.  For the next two days, I'll be driving from Colorado to Florida so my next post for the game is likely to be on Monday.

Love the initial posts from you guys!  Great start!  Feel free to continue interacting with one another over the weekend and feel free to continue creating minor NPC's to interact with as well.

See you guys early next week.  I'll try to get my next post for the game up on Monday sometime.

Toric


----------



## dpdx (Mar 29, 2003)

[Thanks, Toric! I'm geeked for this game, which is... my FIRST SW game, ever!]

After conversing with the server droid, and happily settling on the prime rib of dewback with fried pototos and a jumbo gornberry shake (unsoured), Ryn settled in to listen and watch the room around him.

The bookish man was still at the bar, next to Ryn's table, smouldering t'bac filling the room with a fine smell. A few minutes later, a creature (is that an _Ithorian_?) sat next to him, and introduced himself to the professor at the bar in a voice that startled Ryn and almost caused him to drop his fork. 

Anyone in the room looking at Ryn at that moment would have noticed an average-sized young human male, with platinum blonde box fade about 2 cm tall, slightly larger than average blue eyes open wide, with an expression that resembled a protocol droid's.

(Wow, they really DO sound like a choir...)

As he waited for his meal to come, Ryn got out his datapad, and once again inserted the bright green datacard. Fast-forwarding quickly past Greetings, young nerf-herder!, and the rest of the crew greeting, Ryn came to the brochure for the trip he was on. A picture of desert paradise appeared on his pad, with text scrolling slowly up the page:

You'll arrive at lovely Dantooine, an Outer Rim system with breathtaking rock formations and meter after meter of shoreline! Bask in the gentle hospitality of the native sentients. Bathe in the warmth of the gentle sunlight. Refresh yourself with the gentle crashing of the waves. It's all here, on Dantooine!

Ryn decided to seek a second and third opinion. Rising from his chair, he walked to the bar and lightly tapped the shoulder of the human and the Ithorian.

"Good day, gentlemen, my name is Ryn. Do you know anything about this Dantooine we're going to?"


----------



## Catulle (Mar 29, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *As he sat down, he enjoyed the smell of the dried t'bac wafting from the man's pipe.
> 
> "What's good?"*



"Anything but the Nerf..." the quip was instinctive, rather than friendly. _Damn, I've been shut away too long_. Calven added a belated smile which almost reached his weathered eyes as he gave the newcomer an appraising look. His vision started to swim, and sudden realisation hit; he whipped off the glasses, restoring them to their case. "Damned things. More trouble'n they're worth."

The Ithorian's arrival, while unexpected, settled the scout somewhat. Struggling for the correct inflection (and berating his species' single mouth), he bowed his head to Oraltor "Namaar isttu momaw Oraltor..." _Was the grammar right? Hope so. You're rusty, Calven, rusty_

He offered his hand to the kid _Ryn?_ as the younger man introduced himself, "Calven Jokairo, pleased to meet you. You might want to be a little more cautious in future, though. Out on the Rim, we could've been anybody."

Returning to the conversation at hand, Calven took a long draw on the pipe, swirling his refilled beaker as he did so and letting the anticipation build. _You've just got to lecture everybody, haven't you?_. He shook his head, clearing the mental haze and exhaling. The smoke hung low over the bar, pouring off to disappear long before it reached the deck. "Been aboard since..." _Anobis, was it? Yes,_ "...Anobis. Well, me and my team." _What were you just saying about caution?_ He shrugged. "You come aboard at Ithor, Oraltor?"

He let the question hang as he looked to Ryn. "Not a whole lot. Forest world, isn't it? Hardly a garden spot either, from what I understand; pretty wild in places, even."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 30, 2003)

Ryn shakes Calven's proferred hand, and speaks softly. "Ryn Turiaf, free agent freighter jock, and thanks for the warning. Came aboard at Coruscant myself. I'm s'posed to be on vacation, which is probably why my guard is down. But then again, we're not hauling anything..."

Ryn raises his eyebrows and grins sheepishly (_had to open your mouth, didn't you, moron?_). When Oraltor is introduced, Ryn turns to him, shakes his hand, and says "How do you do, sir? I sure like your voice."



> He let the question hang as he looked to Ryn. "Not a whole lot. Forest world, isn't it? Hardly a garden spot either, from what I understand; pretty wild in places, even."



"Weird; stupid holobrochure makes it sound like a desert planet with oceans! Ah, well. Anyway, I'll stop bothering you, and I think I see my meal coming, anyway. I'm trying the dewback. Very nice to have met you both."

Ryn returns to his table seat (against the wall) in time for the server droid to arrive with his meal. While he eats, he watches the sabacc tables in the lounge for any easy marks...


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 30, 2003)

After a good while, Leo finally finds his way to the lounge.  After scanning through the small crowd for a moment, he spies Calven by the bar and heads over.

"Oh, Mr. Jokairo!  I have to tell you, I've just had quite a time trying to find this place!  I hadn't really paid much attention to our guide when we first came aboard, you know, considering I wouldn't have much to do with the lounge on account of not needing to eat, and you know, of course, I'd probably have an unfair advantage at any of the games, but that's all beside the point.  I'm glad I found you!  I just finished relaxing like you suggested, and to be completely honest I'm at a loss as to what I should do now, and I was just wondering if you had any more ideas.  Oh!  And if you only knew how rude the housekeeping droids are on this ship!  You wouldn't believe what this one said to me when I asked it for directions!"


----------



## maddmic (Mar 30, 2003)

The door to the lounge hisses quietly as it opens.  Once the door is opened, a human with short and unkept blonde hair walks in.  Those looking notice that this is the human who was picked up when the Celestial stopped at Nar Shaddaa.  There is a certain swagger as he walks, however those who have witnessed a soldier marching realize that he is trying to unlearn something that has been instilled in him.  As he moves towards the bar, he takes notice of the patrons in the lounge paying particular attention to the humans.  He mentally takes note of where each individual is located in the room and then turns to face the bartender.  "I'd like a light Corellian Wine please."  He seems to think to himself a bit before continuing.  _'Should I try the nerf, or perhaps a bit of Rancor today?  Surely they can't mees up nerf that badly.'_ "Id also like whatever nerf plate you have tonight.  Something simple I think."  With that, the human takes his drink and sits at an unoccupied table watching the others.


----------



## Calim (Mar 30, 2003)

The door slides open to the lounge and Andre walks in still working on his piece of Antiqueware and sits down.  A moment later the server droid comes up and he orders a salad.  He has yet to look up up or even around other then to speak to the droid.  The salad shows up and he does not seem to notice.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 1, 2003)

As the dinner hour wears on, the lounge begins to fill with passengers looking for a bit of entertainment.  Soon after most have finished their meals, a band appears in the lounge and takes the small stage along the back wall of the room.  They are a four piece group, consisting of a female human, a male twi'lek, a male bith and a male rodian.  The human is quite striking.  She is about five feet ten inches tall and has jet black hair that hangs below her shoulders.  Her blue eyes are piercing and attractive, and she has what could only be described as pouty lips.  The band takes the stage and launches into their first number, a soulful song sung beautifully by the human woman.

The tables featuring games of chance like sabacc also begin to fill with passengers looking to turn a quick credit.  Several tables still have room for more players however.

The exotic drinks begin to flow freely with everyone drinking, gambling and having a good time.  One individual in the crowded room however, seems set apart from the others.  He sits at a table off to the side of the stage, watching the band intently.  He has a drink in front of him that stands nearly untouched.  His attention seems to be firmly on the band or in particular on the singer.  He has a nondescript look about him, neither dressing in a flashy manner nor having a memorable face.  At one point, he looks at a datapad, punches a few buttons on it, looks up at the singer, back down at the datapad and then puts it back in a pocket.

The action continues in the lounge, with several vacationing couples getting up to dance to the music.  Finally, the bands first set comes to a close and they depart the stage for a break, disappearing from the lounge.  A few minutes later, the man who had been watching intently leaves the lounge as well.

OOC:  Feel free to react to anything that I posted here as well as simply continue your own conversations and actions.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 1, 2003)

*Like it says on the sheet: Scoundrel*



> ...and remember: if you see any pretty ladies aboard the Celestial, you're already spoken for!



Hoping (okay, really hoping) 'Sina wouldn't mind, Ryn is fascinated by the singer. He listens intently to the songs, making eye contact with the singer as much as possible, even to the point of drawing a few bemused looks from the band members.

During the set, Ryn scans the room in a half-hearted attempt to find competition for the singer's affection (not to mention backups, in case the singer isn't available). His attention is diverted by the dour-looking human in the back of the room. When the band takes a break, Ryn notices the human following them.

[Probably the manager...]

Ryn gets up from his table, and strolls casually past the set. Blaster packed securely on his hip under the jacket, he smoothly runs a hand along it (as if to wipe something off his hand). Going the same way the band did, he steals a glance at them to help determine where they might be going, in case that information would be useful later...

[Feel free to roll a Spot check for me here, or let me know if I should. (Are we rolling our own dice?) If Ryn sees anything in this glance that strikes him as odd, or if the singer or the band looks to be in danger, Ryn will react. Otherwise, the narrative will continue on...]

Ryn returns to the lounge, and parks himself at a sabacc table. Ryn will stake himself to 300 credits, and see how it goes [Gamble check].


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 1, 2003)

"Pleased to meet you, Calven Jokairo and Ryn Turiaf.  Strange to say, but I have never been to Ithor.  I suppose some of my people would find that shocking, but I doubt I missed much growing up on a herd ship.  And I've had the chance to see all these other intriguing planets as well."

Oraltor introduces himself to the droid, then continues talking with the professor.  "I must complement you on your Ithorian, Mr. Jokairo.  I know it is a bit of a struggle for monorallic lifeforms. You mentioned your team?  What sort of studies are you involved in?"

Oraltor glances at the soldier somewhat warily, having grown somewhat suspicious of anyone with a military connection.  When it becomes obvious that the man is primarily interested in his own meal, the Ithorian relaxes.

_This music is interesting.  A bit much percussion and not enough harmony, but certainly quite good.  Perhaps this is the band the captain mentioned lask week.  I wonder what their political perspective is?_

Like Ryn, Oraltor watches to see where the band is headed.  He doesn't pay much attention to the lone individual.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 1, 2003)

Calven gave a wince which faded into a smile as he caught sight of the protocol droid. _A forgetful droid... who'd have thought it?_ "Calm down, Leo, you'll invalidate your warranty if you keep on like that. Really, it's no worry..." he trailed off as the 3PO kept talking, resigned to another lengthy explaination of what, precisely, had befallen his metal friend since last they spoke. He popped his pipe back into his mouth to sit it out. _At least he isn't prissy. It's even kind of soothing._

It took a couple of seconds' relative silence to register to the aging scout that LE-3PO had stopped. "Thanks, Leo. I was worried for a second, there. You could hit the tables, you know. You'd only have as much of an advantage as an organic having some practice. Say, I think the kid's missed us in all the confusion." Calven's gesture took in Andre, sat next to the untouched meal, and the intensity of the younger man's concentration made him think back _Like you once were, isn't he? Wonder if he'll burn out, too._ He pinched the bridge of his nose sharply to clear his mind, realising that Oraltor was still sat patiently nearby.

"Sorry. I think I faded out for a bit, there." Calven smiled at the compliment, "Well, I spent some time on a herdship myself when I was younger. Researching your people's clean technology, before the Empire took a real dislike to, well..." He sipped from his beaker again, rallying his scattered thoughts "I'm a historian and I used to work as a contract explorer, but cutbacks sent me into academia. Till things took a turn for the worse in the Core as well, at least. Now we salvage what we can whan we can. We can't let the past die, Oraltor. Not without losing ourselves."

He sat back again, taking another long draw from the pipe, letting the music sink in for a long moment. "I like it. I think there's a real depth to their work." _And you're a melancholy old goat, Calven. That too._


----------



## maddmic (Apr 1, 2003)

Izon sat and ate once his meal was brought.  He only looked up once the band started to play and only for an instant.  After he finished his meal, he called a serving droid over.  Pushing his dish towards the droid, he lifted his glass and swirled it around.  "Another one of these.  As well as something with a bit of an edge too."  The droid seemed to almost look quizically at him and then turned around.  The soldier watched the droid wheel away and shook his head.  He allowed himself to ease back into his chair a bit.  He watched the stage and lazily sipped at his drink.  Looking around the room, he noticed several things.  He saw the man who was apparently taking note of some type on a data pad.  He then looked at the table with a few odd types at it.  The Ithorian is the one who caught his eye.  This creature was apparently nervous, or at least his stare earlier would betray that.  Izon's gaze continued around the room and fell upon certain individuals and their current situations.  When the music faded into silence, he looked back to the stage.  He saw the band disappear and the strange man follow.  At that moment he saw one of the people from the other table get up and follow as well.  Still he sat drinking his drinks and thinking.  _Odd.  Who is the prey, and who are the hunters?  Honestly I think some people have too much time on their hands._


----------



## Calim (Apr 1, 2003)

Andre sits at the table still working on his prize.  He takes one or two bites of his salad and then seems to forget where he is.  The music starts up and he is startled by it, he was not expecting live music in his stateroom, oh right i am not in my state room.  He finishes off his drink and orders another also telling the server that his salad is warm, could something be done about it.  Then he is back in his on head and working on his prize he does not look up when the new drink arrives, nor when the freshened salad arrives.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 3, 2003)

"Well, maybe a game of holochess wouldn't be _too_ much out of the question," Leo muses and looks out for any open games, for the most part oblivious to everything else going on around.

At Oraltor's introduction Leo offers his hand and "Why hello!  It's a pleasure to meet you, I'm certain.  I am LE-3PO, though most sentients end up calling me "Leo".   Why, I will never know!  Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the proper greeting would be..." Leo trails off, and after a slight pause and a barely audible *click* as his translator unit kicks into action, continues in flawless Ithorian; "May your next sunrise find you in pleasant lands."

"A very interesting greeting." Leo continues in Basic, "I hate to admit it, but I've never had much opportunity to chat with one of your people before."

As Leo speaks with Oraltor, he notices the ithorian eyeing up the soldier and glances over himself.

"Well, he certainly seems to be a sour fellow.  Do you know him?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 3, 2003)

Nodding his curved head at Calven's statement, Oraltor replies, "I agree with your sentiments exactly.  We mustn't let the past die.  I try to keep it alive in stories, drama, and dance.  I've studied the records of many species, and all possess equal parts virtue and vice.  It's too bad the vices seem to be running the galaxy these days."

Oraltor realizes that his conversation has drifted into dangerous territory, but he figures that academics are quick to debate and slow to anger.

"It's a pleasure to meet you, too, LE-3PO.  I wouldn't worry too much about your lack of exposure to my people.  It seems all my kind care about recently are their own herdships.  Unless you develop an interest in environmental planning, you are not missing anything."

"I don't know that man, but he has the appearance of a soldier.  You don't see many on liners these days, what with the Rebellion and all."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 3, 2003)

Ryn leaves the lounge and attempts to follow the band and the sour looking man.  He reaches a connecting corridor just in time to see the band round a corner and disappear from sight.  The man who had gotten up to leave when the bad left is no where in sight.  Continuing on down the corridor, he rounds the corner into the main corridor leading to the passenger cabins just in time to see the band members dispersing into their respective cabins.  The man who had appeared to be sizing up the singer is still nowhere to be seen.  Satisfied that nothing strange is going on, Ryn returns to the lounge is is able to sit in on a sabacc game but over the next half hour only manages to break even.

Back in the lounge, the evening begins to wind down and many of the passengers begin to scatter back to their own cabins, although a few games of chance still continue unabated.  The drinks are flowing freely by this time and several people display traits that indicate that they have had one too many.  

After a short time, the band returns, one by one.  Within ten minutes the bith, twi'lek, and rodian have taken the stage and are warming up their instruments.  Another ten minutes pass and the three appear to be anxious, looking towards the entrance to the lounge, obviously wondering where the female lead singer is.  Another five minutes pass without any sign of her and after a brief discussion, the rodian steps off the stage and starts towards the exit to the lounge.  He is gone no more than a few minutes when he returns looking agitated.  After another brief discussion, the three band members leave the stage without a word to the remaining patrons in the lounge.


----------



## Calim (Apr 3, 2003)

Andre stands up to leave but he still is looking very intenetly at his toy and still trying to make it work.  So his movements could be likened to a newborn nerf trying to learn to walk for the very first time.  He is not very steady and ends up tripping over his own 2 feet.  He lands face down on the floor, toy beneath him.  As he slowly rises he is afraid of what he will see, but alas the crystal structure of the thing did not hold up and it was powderized.  Andre lets out a sigh and says aloud to himself"DAMN!, That was my only piece of Jedi history,damn."

He gets back up into his chair and orders something a lot stronger then the water he ha dbeen drinking.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 3, 2003)

Izon continues to drink slowly, happy to be able to sit back and relax.  He watches the different people milling around the joint.  He is just about to stand up when the band comes in and assumes their positions.  Settling back into his seat, he calls the serving droid over and requests the house dessert of the evening, along with a black coffee.  Once the band has disappeared, he turns to watch the human who followed them before.  _'This should be interesting.  Now what's the boy going to do?'_  He sits and checks that his holdout blaster is in it's place, well hidden from any prying eyes.

OOC:
He also has his vibro knife on him if it can be easily concealed in his boot.


----------



## Calim (Apr 3, 2003)

Andre looks around expectantly having not looked around before and sees the aggitation on stage and can't help but wonder what is going on.  Partially yelling across the bar, _Hey droids are supposed to be helpful right,_ "Pardon me, 3P0 unit what is going on?"
Andre asks looking a little mouseish of the 3P0 unit sitting next to the human.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Oraltor:_
> *"I agree with your sentiments exactly.  We mustn't let the past die.  I try to keep it alive in stories, drama, and dance.  I've studied the records of many species, and all possess equal parts virtue and vice.  It's too bad the vices seem to be running the galaxy these days."*



"I couldn't have put it better myself," a wry smile crossed the academic's weathered face, "course I _did_ put it that way once, which is why I'm self-employed nowadays..." He took another slug from his beaker _Running dry, old timer. Just one more wound't hurt any, would it?_ Setting the vessel down, Calven signalled the bar for another.

He settled again, watching the band forestall their next number and leave, as well as the last outing of Andre's artefact. The professional in Calven winced at the audible <crunch> of the fragile crystal. With a glance at LE-3PO, he murmered "Kids, huh? Never learn. Say, does that look like trouble to you?" He extended his arm, pointing with the pipe's long stem towards the back of the last band member, the bith, to leave the room, a frowm meandering across hie features _You're 'studying' again, Calven. You should stop that; look what happens when you get in over your head..._


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 6, 2003)

To Oraltor Leo replies, "Even so, at the root of my programming lies an interest in speaking with all different species, no matter how trivial the conversation may _seem_ to be.  Professional interest, you might say.  Well, _former_ professional interest would be more accurate, really, considering over time I've been finding myself performing a much wider variety of-"

Leo is interrupted with a start when Andre crashes to the ground, and nods at Calven's comment.

"I don't know what he has there, but one of the most important things I've learned is that when working on _anything_, it's best not only to do so in a safe environment, but also to avoid damaging it even further.  Still, accidents will always happen, I suppose."

Having had his attention called to the band, Leo replies, "Trouble?  I really couldn't say.  It does seem that quite a few people are becoming unsettled, though.  Everybody was so relaxed, too.  Something I haven't seen in quite a while, to be honest.  Maybe I should go and talk to the band?"

Leo makes to head off when he hears calling over to him.  "I'm really not sure what's going on.  I was about to go find out, in fact.  Why don't you come with me?  I might be able to help you out with that piece of tech you just broke, too."


----------



## Calim (Apr 6, 2003)

Andre gets up looking very eager and shows L3P0 what it is and if L3P0 knows anything he knows that he is looking at fake merchandise and it is quite obvious the kid got took.  But Andre is eager for any help in fixing it so he is more then willing to give L3P0 a hand first.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 8, 2003)

With a grumble at the effort expended, Calven rose to his feet, flexing muscles that had adjusted too-fast to sitting. He rolled his neck and, leaning forward, emptied out the remains of the t'bac into the waste recepticle on the bar. "Nothing like other people's business to get a man like me interested, though. Especially if the result of that's messing up a good evening's smoke." Calven brought the fresh beaker to his lips and snapped his head back sharply, emptying the vessel and basking in the warm rush of the lum as it hit the back of his gullet. _Don't make 'em like they used to, though, do they?_. He brought the glass back to meet the metallic surface with a <clack> and smiled to himself. "Let's see what's up here, shall we?" He took a few steps toward the exit the musicians had taken, before looking back towards the trio with a nod to the door.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 9, 2003)

Oraltor follows Calven and Leo.  He hates to see fellow entertainers under the microscope, but he has heard that the politics within bands like these are often quite complex.  Perhaps the lead singer is making a point of some kind.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 11, 2003)

OOC:  Folks, I have just returned to my mother-in-law's house in Pensacola, Florida after spending the last six days in Orlando at Disney World.  I'll be here until Saturday morning and will try to post later tonight or tomorrow (Friday).  Saturday and Sunday will be spent on the road driving back to Colorado.  So, bottom line is that I will try posting one more time before I return home and next week, the game will begin to take on a more normal pace.  Thanks for your patience everyone.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 11, 2003)

Another hour passes and aside from a few stragglers, everyone has returned to their rooms.  The band makes no further appearances in the lounge or anywhere else on the ship.

Before everyone has turned in for the night, an announcement is made from the Captain of the ship, a Sullustan by the name of Aflon, that the Celestial will arrive at Dantooine at 0900 hours in the morning.

The night passes quietly and everyone gets a good amount of rest.  Talk in the dining room in the morning focuses on the rumor that the lead singer of the band is still missing.  No one is sure what happened to her and the band is secluded in their suite.  Evidently several crewmen searched the ship from top to bottom but found no trace of her.

Ten minutes before the scheduled arrival time at Dantooine, the ship comes out of hyperspace and begins the cross system trek to the planet.  Five minutes before arrival, one of the Celestial escape pods is jettisoned from the ship and rockets towards the surface of Dantooine, causing much confusion amongst the crew...


----------



## maddmic (Apr 13, 2003)

Izon is in his room busy gathering his things when he hears an all too familar 'thump' sound.  He looks out his view port searching for the cause of the sound.  As he scans space for a brief moment, he sees the pod screaming towards Dantooine's surface.  'Odd.  I wonder if that singer is behind this.  I wonder if that man, or that boy are to blame for her disappearance.  What's even more puzzling is the fact that I'm worried about some singer when I have a wookie to hunt down.'  Shaking his head, he finishes up his packing and heads out of his room towards the holding room so that he can depart once the ship has landed.


----------



## Calim (Apr 13, 2003)

Andre is up about earler to see if Leo made any progress on the toy.  He packs up all his stuff and goes looking for Leo.


_ooc the piece of equipment was purely for show he was taken in by it it is entirely junk nothing_


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 13, 2003)

Wulp, with the events of last night pretty much having gone bust, Leo retired to his room for the night, and has been working on this piece of junk he got from Andre (repair check, taking 20 I suppose?), if only to figure out what it actually does.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 14, 2003)

Oraltor attempts to make contact with the members of the band, asking the ship's crew for help if need be (Diplomacy).  He'd like to offer his assistance in locating the singer, and learn as much about her and the band as he can (Sense Motive).   Oraltor tells them that he knows a few people on Dantooine who might be able to help.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 14, 2003)

*I'm back!*

During Ryn's furious but successful struggle at the sabacc table to break even, he notices that the singer he was so infatuated with earlier has not come back with the band.

Ryn goes back to his room with the others when it's obvious that the band will be retiring for the night.

The next morning, Ryn cleans up, puts on clothes, and heads out to the lounge for breakfast, where he sees most of the others from the night before. The pretty singer is still missing, he finds out. He finds his way to a staff member right about the time the escape pod launches.

"Has the singer from last night been found? Oh!", motioning toward the escape pod out the window, "Who's that?" [Gather Information check?].


----------



## Catulle (Apr 15, 2003)

As the evening wound down, Calven took advantage of the time to view some information holos on Dantooine; his research methods were more slapdash than he might have hoped, due to his enforced absence from professional academia but he thought he did a decent job. He used newscasts to read between the lines of tourist guides and cross-referenced with the historical noted he kept on his datapad to try and make planetfall as prepared as possible. His attention hardly wandered from his reading with the escape pod's launch, save to brand the affair "A damn nuisance."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 15, 2003)

OOC:  I'm back from vacation and should be posting roughly once a day from here on out.

IC:
As it turns out, the Celestial won't actually be landing on the surface of Dantooine.  An announcement is made shortly after arrival stating that a smaller shuttle will carry those passengers who are planning to disembark down to the surface.  After transporting those passengers to the planet, the Celestial will continue it's journey through the outer rim territories.
------------------------------------------
Izon, while gathering his things, hears a knock on his door.  Opening it, he finds the twi'lek band member standing in the corridor.  "Excuse me sir, but may I speak with you a moment?  In private?"
------------------------------------------
Andre finds Leo in his cabin, working on the piece of equipment.  (OOC:  I'll leave the description of the piece of equipment to you two.)
------------------------------------------
Oraltor is able to locate the suite belonging to the band members.  Only the bith and rodian are present, with the twi'lek nowhere in sight.  They are hesitant at first to speak of their troubles to a stranger but after some brief discussion, they invite the ithorian into the room.  Once behind closed doors, the bith speaks frankly.  "My name is Ta'aka, and my associate here," he says with a nod to the rodian, "is Kredar.  Our twi'lek friend is out taking care of some business and as you are probably aware, our singer, Sasha, is missing.  The truth of the matter is that Sasha is a spy for the rebellion.  The rest of us are not spies, but are sympathetic to their cause.  Sasha is a talented singer so it worked well that she use that as her cover.  She was on a mission that I cannot speak of freely at the moment.  Our fear is that she has been captured and taken to the surface in that escape pod that was jettisoned a short time ago.  If you are truly interested in helping us recover her, we would be most appreciative.  Do you have any friends on board that might be willing to help?"  (OOC:  diplomacy check with the band was a natural 20!)
-----------------------------------------
Ryn manages to locate a crew member.

"Nope, the singer wasn't found, despite a thorough search of the ship.  The rest of the band believes that she might have been on that escape pod, and the captain of the Celestial agrees.  Are you disembarking this morning?  The shuttle for Dantooine leaves in half an hour."
-----------------------------------------
During the action happening around the ship, Calven remains in his cabin reading up on Dantooine.  He vaguely hears an announcement that the shuttle for Dantooine will be leaving in 30 minutes.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 15, 2003)

At Andre's visit, Leo quickly answers the door.

"Ah!  Just who I was expecting.  You're just in time, in fact!  You see, I didn't really know what this device was supposed to do, and in truth I _still_ haven't figured out its exact purpose.  However, I've been able to repair the broken components, and going by the system itself, I was able to figure out what to replace the missing components with!  The last thing it needed from there was a small power cell, and I just happened to have a couple of spares in my tool kit.  So, let's try this thing out, shall we?"

Leo presses the button on the outside of the black tube (OOC: I'm imagining this thing looking like a flashlight on the outside, naturally easy to pass as a broken lightsaber to the gullible...).  With a short high-pitched beep, light pours out of the front end of the object, producing a small, flickering, off-colored, silent hologram of a twi'lek woman in silks dancing seductively.

"Oh my."

After a moment, Leo turns to Andre and says "Well, will you just look at the time!  I really do think it's time I got packing, we're supposed to have reached out destination, you know?  Ah... here's your... holoprojector.  Interesting piece of history, really.  In fact, I didn't know they ever made models like that."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 15, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Ryn manages to locate a crew member.
> 
> "Nope, the singer wasn't found, despite a thorough search of the ship.  The rest of the band believes that she might have been on that escape pod, and the captain of the Celestial agrees.  Are you disembarking this morning?  The shuttle for Dantooine leaves in half an hour."*



"Why, yes, sir, I think I would like to be on that shuttle. Thank you very much for your time." Ryn says as he leaves for the shuttle bay. [Traveling lightly, all his possessions are already with him.]

Ryn arrives at the bay, and looks for the attendant. Presuming he finds one there, he'll ask: "Is this the shuttle to planetside?"


----------



## Calim (Apr 15, 2003)

"But...but...but...its supposed to tell the history of the jedi circa 102.  Its not supposed to be...That!"

"Would you mind if I tagged along?  Obviously I was taken again and you seem to be a lot more trustworthy then the guy I got that from."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 16, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Oraltor is able to locate the suite belonging to the band members.  Only the bith and rodian are present, with the twi'lek nowhere in sight.  They are hesitant at first to speak of their troubles to a stranger but after some brief discussion, they invite the ithorian into the room.  Once behind closed doors, the bith speaks frankly.  "My name is Ta'aka, and my associate here," he says with a nod to the rodian, "is Kredar.  Our twi'lek friend is out taking care of some business and as you are probably aware, our singer, Sasha, is missing.  The truth of the matter is that Sasha is a spy for the rebellion.  The rest of us are not spies, but are sympathetic to their cause.  Sasha is a talented singer so it worked well that she use that as her cover.  She was on a mission that I cannot speak of freely at the moment.  Our fear is that she has been captured and taken to the surface in that escape pod that was jettisoned a short time ago.  If you are truly interested in helping us recover her, we would be most appreciative.  Do you have any friends on board that might be willing to help?"  (OOC:  diplomacy check with the band was a natural 20!)




Oraltor assures Ta'aka and Kredar, "Your sympathies and Sasha's secret are safe with me.   Your conclusion about the escape pod is a wise one, but others may have guessed the same.  Therefore haste is of the essence.  I'll speak with a few friends and meet you at the shuttle."  Oraltor takes his leave, asks a passing steward for the location of Calven's cabin, and heads there.

_Their situation is not too different from my own.  How could I not help them?  If rescued, Sasha may be able to put me in touch with the rebels as well._

Arriving at Calven's door, Oraltor rings the chime.  When the older human answers, Oraltor speaks, "I am a good judge of character, so I will be frank.  I can sense you, like me, bear no love for the Empire.  How would you feel about thwarting one of their schemes?"  Oraltor explains that the singer may have been kidnapped by an Imperial agent, and that he is interested in seeing her rescued.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 16, 2003)

> Izon, while gathering his things, hears a knock on his door.  Opening it, he finds the twi'lek band member standing in the corridor.  "Excuse me sir, but may I speak with you a moment?  In private?"




Izon backs away from the door and with a sweeping gesture of his arm, motions the Twi'lek into the room.  "By all means, come on in."  As the band member enters and the door closes ensuring their privacy, Izon turns.  "I'm afraid I don't have much time as the shuttle for the planet leaves shortly.  So, what is it you want?"

OOC:
Is the Twi'lek male?


----------



## Catulle (Apr 16, 2003)

Calven sat down heavily on his bunk at Oraltor's pronouncement. He ran a hand through his hair and licked his lips nervously, eyes flicking to the half-empty bottle of Lum on the sideboard. "That's...  some risk you took coming to me. Thanks for the faith you're putting in me. I'm not sure I'd..." _trust myself that far._ He stood up again as his voice trailed away, a little more purpose evident in his straightened posture and gestured for the Ithorian to continue. Calven proceeded to gather up gear from about the cabin in a haphazard fashion, stuffing it all into an old kitbag with the faded blazon of the long-disbanded Independent Exploration company stamped on the side. By the time the story reached its conclusion, he was ready.

"I'm all for the idea. If the Imperials want this girl so bad, we should do all we can keep her away from their agents for sure. I guess that'll involve finding her first, and the shuttle leaves for planetside in a few minutes. We could probably do with the rest of the team on board as well." He thrust out his open hand towards Oraltor with a grin, "Here's to putting one over on the Empire."


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 16, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"But...but...but...its supposed to tell the history of the jedi circa 102.  Its not supposed to be...That!"
> 
> "Would you mind if I tagged along?  Obviously I was taken again and you seem to be a lot more trustworthy then the guy I got that from." *




"Well, I have no problem with it, but right now I'm working with a couple of other fellows right now, so it really isn't my decision to make.  I'm sure they'll be glad to have you with us, though; you apparently have an interest in history, and that's actually what we're here for ourselves.  I'll tell you what, let me pack the last of my things, and I'll take you over to Mr. Jokairo's room, and we can discuss things there."

Leo turns away, puts a couple of tools back into their places in his kit, then stows his toolkit into the compartment in his leg (where there's a lot of other random pieces of junk).

"Okay!  I'm done packing!  Let's go see Mr. Jokairo, shall we?"

Without a pause, Leo shuffles out of his room and down the passageway, stopping at the door to Calven's room.  Leo knocks on the door, saying "Ah, Mr. Jokairo!  Are you awake?  We've almost arrived, and there's somebody with me that's interested in joining our team."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 17, 2003)

Izon backs out of the doorway and lets the twi'lek into the room.  "My name is Boota.  My associates in the band need help in retrieving our singer, Sasha.  We believe that she was taken from the ship by someone with...Imperial...connections.  The escape pod that jettisoned a short time ago is the most likely way that she was removed.  We have reason to believe that she was taken to Dantooine where her abductor will rendezvous with his ship and take her out of the system."  The twi'lek pauses for a moment sighs before continuing.  "Frankly sir, I am taking a risk here as I have no idea where your loyalties lie but I have no choice.  Sasha is a spy for the rebellion, using the band as cover.  The rest of us are not spies but sympathizers.  Sasha is not only an associate but a friend and must be rescued.  If she falls into Imperial hands, it will not go well for her.  We need someone like you to help retrieve her.  You have the look of a man with...experience...in these matters.  There are credits involved if you agree to help us.  The band will pay you and certainly the rebellion would be most happy with your retrieving their agent and would probably offer a reward as well.  The band is prepared to offer 1000 credits as a reward if you would help retrieve her.  Arrangements are being made to hire additional help for her rescue."  (OOC: Yes, the twi'lek is male.)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
At Oraltor's offer of help, Ta'aka smiles broadly, shaking the Ithorian's hand vigorously.  "There will be a reward for her safe return, and the rebellion will probably be most appreciative in having their agent returned safely."

OOC:  I'll let Oraltor, Calven, Leo and Andre continue their own conversation before moving on to the next stage, the trip via shuttle to the planet.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 17, 2003)

Izon looks almost as if the only reason he's listening to the Twi'lek is so that he can be polite.  At the mention of a reward, Izon seems to concentrate more on the band member's words.  "I must admit that I really had no interest in what you were talking about.  However, as the saying goes, credits talk.  Since I'm already here on a vacation of sorts, I think I can put in a little time for the credits.  So, tell the rest of your band mates that I'll do what I can to find her.  Now, tell me a little more about the other people you have approached for this mission of sorts."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 17, 2003)

The twi'lek looks at Izon.  "I don't know about the others.  The other band members were looking into finding more help.  But since the shuttle leaves for the planet in a few minutes, let's go down to the launch bay and we'll find out who they have found to assist us."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 18, 2003)

While waiting for the shuttle to load, Ryn thinks for a while: Hmm. Wonder if the Imps took her. That wouldn't be right. Maybe I can make sure she's okay...

Ryn asks the shuttle attendant, "Hey, that pod would have had to land planetside, right? Aren't you folks sending out any kind of a search party? Isn't there any kind of reward for her safe return?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 19, 2003)

At his questions, the crewman turns to Ryn.  "Rumor has it that her bandmates might be offering some sort of reward for her safe return," the man says.  "Here comes two of them now," he says, pointing towards an approaching bith and rodian.  "As for the escape pod, the Captain will attempt to recover it but the transponder is not operational so finding it might be a bit difficult."

OOC:  If everyone wants to post their arrival to the launch bay, feel free.  Izon, I'm not sure if you are finished with speaking with the twi'lek or not.  Ryn is already in the launch bay.  The rest of you, I believe are speaking with Oraltor about helping recover the singer.


----------



## Calim (Apr 19, 2003)

Andre introduces himself to Mr. Jokairo,"Hello sir, I am very interested in things that Leo said you are interested in as well.  I am not very good and finding them but I figured hey the more eyes or sensors," said with a nod towards Leo" the better."


----------



## maddmic (Apr 19, 2003)

Izon accompanies the Twi'lek to the shuttle bay.  On the way down, he doesn't say a word, but the Twi'lek can tell that the man is being quite attentive to all that is happening around him.  Once they are in the bay, Izon stands and waits.  He watches the people who board the shuttle for planet side trying to determine if any of them are nervous, or trying to conceal something.  As if he forgot the Twi'lek was there, he turns and says in a low voice, "I'm guessing that your companions have not arrived yet?  I do hope that the people that they have contacted have some skill in finding a missing person."  That being said, he resumes looking over the people milling around, even the crew.

OOC:
Spot checks, or possible sense motive checks to see if anybody's acting strange.  (He's thinking that the pod could've been a diversion.)


----------



## Catulle (Apr 19, 2003)

Calven quickly opened the door at L-3PO's polite request, beckoning the droid and the kid inside with an uncharacteristic urgency. It was obvious that he had packed hastily and the presence of the Ithorian in the room hinted towards the greater mystery.

"Glad you came, Leo. Looks like there's trouble about, and that we can be of use in putting it all to rights..." Andre's introduction seemed to throw him off his speech for a moment. "Say, you're the kid that was spouting about the Jedi in the lounge, aren't you? If what Oraltor here think is true is, you might be better off sticking with us for your own safety."

The former-professor checked his chronometer, eyebrows starting upwards in surprise "Is that the time? We'd best get a move on." A wrinkle formed across his forehead as Calven looked back to Oratlor, "Is there anything else you can add now, or would we be best learning in the field. I have some notes on Dantooine right here, for the record." He tapped the case for his datapad to emphasise the latter remark.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 19, 2003)

Leo is at first surprised to see that Oraltor is present, but quickly catches on to what is going on, and takes an uncharacteristically serious tone.

"Alright, let's move.  I'm packed and ready to go, and it looks like you are as well.  I don't know exactly what's going on, but we don't have the time to sit around discussing it, either.  Mr. Jokairo, I've put quite a bit of trust in you so far and you haven't let me down yet, so let's get down to Dantoine, and we can discuss what's going on down there."

Leo turns to Andre and says "Well, you heard the man, you're welcome to come with us.  And apparently you'll be safer for doing so.  Do you have everything packed and ready to go?"

Without waiting for an answer, Leo then turns to the door, announces "I'm going to head down to the launch bay right now.  If any of you fellows have any last preparations to make, then I'll be meeting you down there."


----------



## Calim (Apr 19, 2003)

"I got everything I own right here," motioning to bag at his side and follows Leo.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 22, 2003)

After gathering up belongings, everyone makes their way down to the shuttle that will be carrying passengers down to the surface of Dantooine.  It is a small shuttle, used exclusively for this sort of work, moving people from orbit down to the surface of a planet.

Izon looks over the crowd but sees nothing that appears out of the ordinary.  Aside from the band members, only a handful of other people are actually boarding the shuttle.

The twi'lek bandmember introduces Izon to his rodian and bith bandmates and they in turn introduce Oraltor and his friends to Izon.  One of the shuttle attendants also introduces Ryn to the bandmembers.

Once everyone is onboard and strapped in, the shuttle fires up its engines and quickly receives clearance to depart.  Within moments, it clears the Celestial launch bay and is streaking towards the surface of Dantooine.

A few minutes into the flight, when the shuttle is close enough to make out details of the surface of the planet, an explosion rocks the small craft.  The engines seem to cut out and the shuttle begins spinning and falling the remaining fifteen thousand feet towards the surface.  The pilot can be heard trying to regain control of the ship but seems to be having little success.  Within a couple of minutes, the shuttle will crash...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 22, 2003)

_Oraltor fights his own rising panic (Ithorian bonus to Will saves), then does his best to keep everyone else calm with jokes and soothing words (Entertain)._ 

"Hmm," the Ithorian remarks from both sides of his head, "That's one way to reduce travel delays."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 22, 2003)

The explosion doesn't catch Ryn as off-guard as one might expect; he'd taken hits before.

"Feels like they got an inertial stabilizer, or a fin! Hey! I'm a pilot and I can fix things sometimes, too! Is there anything I can help with?!" , Ryn yells to the pilot, while holding his toolkit in one hand, and the other on the release of his safety strap, just in case...

[If it seems likely that Ryn can better help prepare the ship for a crash landing, he will unbuckle and attempt a Jury Rig on the most vital and repairable component on the shuttle - does that make sense?

If the pilot indicates he needs help up front, Ryn will strap in beside the Pilot and attempt to assist him (Pilot Check to Aid Another?) in bringing the shuttle down safely enough to protect its occupants.]


----------



## Calim (Apr 22, 2003)

Andre volunteers to help Ryn were he can,"I can't fly but I am alright at fixing the computers."


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 22, 2003)

As most everybody in the shuttle flies into a panic, Leo shakes his head, stands up, removes his tool kit from his leg compartment, and nonchalantly states "Well, it certainly looks like I've got a job and a half this morning."

Leo heads towards the source of the explosion, tries to make an assessment of the damage and, if possible, begins some jury-rig repairs.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 23, 2003)

Izon watches as the others break into action.  Once the commotion seems to clear, he pulls his repair kit out, stands and walks over to where the droid is.  Standing behind the droid, he watches and will make sure that it is not doing anything wrong.  

OOC:
Repair check to see if what the droid is working on is correct, or if he can fix it on his own.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 23, 2003)

The first explosion woke Calven from his reverie with an unpleasent jolt. Looking about, his mind started into action long before his body as he tried to place the source. _Sabotage?_

The other passengers seemed to be employing themselves to good effect, though, and the academic was certain L-3PO could handle any mechanical failures. The prospect of another explosive device - if the first had been rigged as he suspected - prompted concern. "Leo, just look out for booby traps, okay? I don't think this was an accident." He unbuckled his straps and made for the cockpit, following Ryn. _Better see if I can be of use up there. Kid'll fly like a crop-duster if I'm not mistaken - not that this thing's really 'flying' right now..._ Under his breath he muttered darkly to himself "If I'm going to die in a flaming wreck, I'm damned well getting a good view of it."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 24, 2003)

From his seat beside the pilot, Ryn yells back to Calven, "I was thinking we got shot at, but it doesn't hurt to be careful. You guys need help with anything back there?"

Ryn then glances over at the pilot, and copies his actions on the stick in front of him (if the shuttle has a co-pilot's chair).

Otherwise, Ryn will get on the ship's comlink, just like Rax taught him to do: "Mayday, mayday! Any ships and installations in the vicinity with tractor beam capability, please assist - Space Liner Celestial Shuttle has taken damage, and has lost pilot control! Headed for Dantooine surface at full grav, prepare surface for possible impact! Mayday! Mayday! We have lost pilot control, are falling toward planet surface, and if we don't get some help, somebody's gonna have some cleaning and roof repair to do!"

Looking back at the pilot: "Let's try to level her off, and head for water. We might have a chance that way."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 24, 2003)

As the shuttle careens out of control, the group springs into action.  Oraltor does his best to calm the few passengers who are no immediately jumping up to help.  Knowing that the explosion was located on or in the engines, Leo moves to a panel that he pops open after a moment of struggle.  Inside are wires, hoses, and other things associated with the engine system.  The whole system is fried, and a small amount of smoke begins trickling into the cabin from the burnt circuitry.  Assessing the damage, he sees that restarting the engines is going to be impossible without the right parts.  However, the stabilizers might be able to be repaired, or at least jury-rigged to give some control back to the pilot.  Leo begins repairing the stabilizers.  Izon, watching over the droid's shoulder, finds that the droid is doing the only thing he can to help the shuttle.

Up in the cockpit, the human pilot has accepted Ryn's offer of help and Ryn is strapped into the empty co-pilot's chair.  A few moments later, Andre and Calven join Ryn and the shuttle pilot in the small cockpit.  Miraculously, after struggling with the controls, Ryn pulls the ship out of its uncontrolled dive and levels it off, making the descent much smoother.  (OOC:  Pilot roll of natural 20!)

As the shuttle passes through 8,000 feet, Leo manages to bring the stabilizers back online.  (OOC: another roll of natural 20, this time on repair!)  While the shuttle still has no power to the badly damaged engines, the ride does smooth out even more.  Ryn notices that he doesn't have to fight with the controls as much as he did prior to Leo completing the repair.

With the shuttle going down with no engines, despite being under some small amount of control, the landing is going to be a hard one.  No water of any sort can be seen from the altitude that the shuttle is at.  In fact, the shuttle is going down into a forest, a large one.  Below, with the shuttle passing 3,000 feet, can be seen miles upon miles of forest.  The pilot turns the controls completely over to Ryn and then makes an announcement that the passengers should strap in and prepare for impact.

Ryn does his best to control the shuttle and make the landing as painless as possible, but it does come down hard, smashing through the canopy of trees.  The cabin rocks to the left and right as it hits the trunks of massive trees but Ryn somehow keeps it from turning over.  A few seconds later, the shuttle hits the ground hard, causing the passengers to be tossed around in their restraints before the shuttle comes to a stop.  The noise of the landing is replaced by an almost unnatural quiet...


----------



## maddmic (Apr 24, 2003)

Izon unbuckles his restraints and stands up.  He grabs his stuff and turns to all who are on board.  "Well, I guess we're on foot from here on out.  I personally have never been to Dantooine, but we are in a forest.  So, I'm guessing that there are some creatures out there that may not be too friendly."  Looking at each person in turn.  "Do any of you know how to fight?  Better yet, do any of you have a blaster of some type of weapon to defend yourselves?"  After everybody responds Izon pauses, looks the group over again, shakes his head and then hits the release on the hatch.  "Well, I suppose we should get moving before nightfall."  With that, Izon steps out into the forest.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 24, 2003)

As everybody sits in that stunned silence, amazed by the notion that they're still alive, Leo emerges from the back of the shuttle with a few spare parts in hand, and announces "Well, folks, another job well done.  Unfortunately, I don't think this shuttle's going to be flying again any time soon, if at all."

"The whole engine is badly damaged, and it looks like the majority of the system needs to be replaced outright.  I was able to get the stabilizers back in operation, but unfortunately, that's just a temporary fix.  But I have to say, it's so disappointing to see the corners people are cutting to save on production costs these days!  You'd think that those extra few creds here and there for things like emergency backup engines or low-smoke cable would be a sacrifice a _true_ craftsman would be willing to make, you know?  And speaking of that smoke, I don't know how this guy could stand it!  I don't even breathe, and I could barely take it, what with my sensors..."

(Leo continues like this for a while, at least until everybody else snaps out of that post-crash shock)

(OOC: When I was poking around back there, did I happen to see any evidence of what caused the explosion, or at least figure out whether the damage was from an internal or external source?)


----------



## Calim (Apr 24, 2003)

Andre digs around in his bag and pulls out a bundle of something which turns out to be an older model but still servicable blaster with safety still on obviously because he drops it once before getting control of it.  He also pulls out his comlink, "so we don't get lost."

He straps the blaster on but does not brandish nor does he even release the safety catch on the holster to be able to release it.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 24, 2003)

Izon is outside of the shuttle, glad that he is not able to hear the droid rambling on about some faulty part that was located on the ship.  He pokes his head back into the shuttle just in time to see Andre fumbling with his blaster.  Ducking back outside, Izon shakes his head.  He walks a few paces from the shuttle thinking to himself.  _'Why?  Why?  Why does this happen to me?  It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to watch over my should worried that somebody might trip and discharge their blaster into my back.'_  Izon waits outside adjusting his pack so that he is ready to travel.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 24, 2003)

*Ryn "Stiffler" Turiaf: Master of the Galaxy.*

Ryn sits in the co-pilot chair in wide-eyed shock. Gradually, euphoria noticeably takes over as his face erupts into a wide-eyed grin.

Before the shuttle door opens, a loud "*[color=sky blue]WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!![/color]*" can be heard from the cockpit, followed by the click that accompanies the unstrapping of the co-pilot's restraints. Soon, Ryn is wookiee-hugging the shuttle pilot, and with his face a mere microns away from the pilot's, begins to speak to him in a manner heretofore only noticed in glitterstim spice addicts:

"[COLOR=sky blue]That. Was. AWESOME!!![/COLOR]"

Shaking the pilot to help him out of the shock, Ryn releases the catch on the pilot's harness, and helps to lift him out of the chair.

Ryn briefly but thoughtfully considers his acceptance speech for the Rebel Alliance Order of Merit, but thinks the better of practicing it over the shuttle's comlink.

Glancing at Andre and Calven, still grinning from ear to ear, he wryly remarks, "You can thank me whenever you're ready."



> _Izon:_ *Looking at each person in turn. "Do any of you know how to fight? Better yet, do any of you have a blaster of some type of weapon to defend yourselves?"*



Ryn lifts his jacket just enough to show the blaster holsted to his right hip. "OH yeah. How 'bout you? You good to go?"

Ryn retreats to the passenger area to collect the rest of his things. As he stashes them away in his jacket, he pauses to pull out the datapad. Inserting a fresh cartridge, he pulls out the stylus and crafts an entry:

Personal Log: Rode luxury liner to Dantooine. Fell in deep, deep lust with Ewok-eyed musical sugarbaby while aboard. Sugarbaby then kidnapped by Imperial krayt-waste, who also sabotaged our planetside shuttle. On the way to rescue her, saved 10 {backspace, backspace} 15 Rebel operatives from certain death. Considering hand of sugarbaby in marriage as compensation.

As Ryn exited the shuttle, and was immediately confronted with the endless canopy of the verdant forests of the surface, those w/in 2m of him (or succeeding at a Listen check DC 15) could hear "Whoa... So this is what it looks like from the bottom."


----------



## maddmic (Apr 24, 2003)

OOC:
That post was funny as hell.  Makes it hard to play a character who is trying to be serious beyond serious.    Good job on the post man!

IC:
Izon waits outside for that others and as Ryn emerges from the shuttle he nods to the kid.  "Didn't mean to ignore you in there.  Yeah, I'm good to go as far as protection.  Anybody else coming?"  As if to further state that he is well prepared, he unholsters his blaster and looks it over ensuring that it's fully charged.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 24, 2003)

Calven retained a cool composure throughout, betrayed only by the wide-eyed gaze stark terror he kept riveted on the frontal viewscreen. He located a set of crash-restraints and hooked himself in when the canpoy came into clear sight. As the ship came to its final, juddering rest, he realised he had his eyes shut.

Ryn's exultations broke his mute contemplation of the end. _And *now* I need a drink._ He shrugged off the straps, and looked the young pilot up and down as he celebrated, "Nice work, kid. You want to be a little tighter on the rudder next time..." He broke into a grin and shrugged. "Okay, really - good flying." He ducked into the rearward compartmetn, picking up his kitbag and pausing to collect any gear he could see stowed for emergencies by the operators.

"Hey, Leo." He waved to the droid to get its attention focused again, "Do you reckon we should take out the beacon? If this crash wasn't accidental, whoever was responsible will want to make certain the job's finished." He gave a twitch of his neck towards the panels where the droid had been working, "Do you have any idea what happened back there?" Then, standing in the doorway with a view of the outside, he kitted himself out to take on the wilderness again, stowing as much gear as conveniently as possible about his person and settling his old service blaster pistol at his hip. _Yes, Calven, *just* like old times..._


----------



## dpdx (Apr 24, 2003)

[Thanks! I felt inspired. Site went down, ate my post last night. Here it almost is, again.]



> "Didn't mean to ignore you in there. Yeah, I'm good to go as far as protection. Anybody else coming?"



Ryn looks at the soldier. "Not a problem. I'm glad somebody's thinking ahead."

Ryn looks around some more at the forest, then stops, and turns back around, extending his hand to the soldier. "I don't think we've met, have we? Ryn Turiaf."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC:  Nice post, dpdx.  I was rolling when I read it!

IC:
The forest is quiet, save for the occassional sound of a bird or insect.  The shuttle sits quietly where it came to rest, occassionally hissing with a bit of vented steam or gasses.  The exterior is pretty battered from the descent through the trees.  Upon initial examination, the explosion seems to have occurred inside the engines and was definitely not caused by an external shot from a weapon.  The damage is extensive enough that it had to be some sort of bomb or explosive that caused it.

The trees nearby are huge, soaring to heights of over 100 feet.  The underbrush is rather heavy and the trees press in close together, which looks to make travel slow going at best.

Aside from the PC's, the other passengers on the shuttle were the three band members (the bith, rodian and twi'lek), the human pilot and a human husband and wife pair of archeologists.  The pilot is a bit shaken up by the hard landing, as are the husband and wife archeologists.  The band members are in good shape, and are talking amongst themselves.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 25, 2003)

While counting on his fingers, Ryn takes a mental inventory of the group and its resources: _Okay, me, the professor, the droid, the band, the 'other' pilot, Mr. and Mrs. Tourism Brochure, the one with the cool voice, Izon and the kid makes, uhh... close enough. And we have... what? my blaster, Izon's weapons, Calven's armed, so's Andre, and... aw, sithspit! We're hosed!_

[edit: a little hasty there. Must remember, give others a chance.]


----------



## maddmic (Apr 25, 2003)

Izon looks at the outstretched hand.  Reaching forward, he gives it a quick squeeze and shake and then he releases.  "Name's Izon.  Don't suppose you know your way around here?  This is my first time planet side."  With that he looks over the group quickly assembling outside.  Turning to the pilot he asks, "Which way is our objective?  Meaning did you have a chance to see any settlements while we were still airborn?  I'm guessing that you're the one in the know.  Point and I'll try to get us out of here."  With that he waits for the pilot.


----------



## Calim (Apr 25, 2003)

"Just because its happened to me before I would recommend those of us with comlink share our codes so if we get lost or seperated, or fall in some gigantic hole, we might be able to find one another." 

Andre looks around at the area after saying this and thinks to ask "What about the radio onboard is it possibly salvageable?"   With that he starts to step back inside waiting for an answer to the otherwise.  

_ooc if he is not told otherwise about the radio he will look for it and also to see if there is still some kind of computer link with somewhere he might be able to get help from_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Izon:_"Name's Izon. Don't suppose you know your way around here..."



 "Nah. I haven't even seen trees before, except on holovid. Not a lot of them in my part of the Maw, ya know."


> _Andre:_"Just because its happened to me before I would recommend those of us with comlink share our codes so if we get lost or seperated, or fall in some gigantic hole, we might be able to find one another."
> 
> Andre looks around at the area after saying this and thinks to ask "What about the radio onboard is it possibly salvageable?" With that he starts to step back inside waiting for an answer to the otherwise.



"Aw, damn, I been meaning to get one of those," Ryn says, pointing at Andre's comlink. "You're Andre, right? Think I saw you at the show last night. There might be other things, like maybe a medikit, or something, that we can scavenge out of there, too. I'll help you look."

[Ryn will reenter the shuttle with Andre and will take 20 on a search check for portable, usable items therein, to include, but not be limited to: weapons, medikits, a portable radio, food rations.]


----------



## Calim (Apr 25, 2003)

"Nice to meet you, btw great piloting back there."  Andre looks at Ryn hand out stretched looking genuinely pleased to meet him.  

When he gets to the computer he will try and see if it works he is going to look for info regarding the singer from last nite and the escape pod from today.  

_putting the slicing skill to wondrous use_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 25, 2003)

[Look, Ma, no caffeine, fifty posts! ]

Ryn shakes Andre's hand with vigor: "Thanks! Ryn Turiaf. Shall we?" Ryn indicates the shuttle they just left.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 26, 2003)

Oraltor breathes deeply as he steps out under the trees.  "The climate is different, but the aura of this planet is like that of our herd ships.  Nature rules here, both to provide and to challenge."

Speaking to Izon, Oraltor continues, "If I were any other Ithorian, I might be able to help you navigate the forest.  But I'm afraid you are saddled with a entertainer instead of a naturalist.  Still, these may come in handy."  Oraltor pulls out a stun baton and a blaster pistol.

Oraltor does what he can to calm the couple and the pilot.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 26, 2003)

After having waited to make certain that most everybody has left the shuttle, Leo makes certain nobody's looking and stuffs what little room is left in his leg compartment with some choice spare parts.  He shuts his compartment just as Ryn and Andre come aboard again, and with a start exclaims "Oh!  Ah, it's you guys!  Hey, I was just, uh... inspecting the engines again, and I have some fairly disturbing news.  That explosion was almost certainly internal.  It may have been caused by a system failure, but there's plenty of evidence to make me suspect it was a sabotage instead."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 27, 2003)

> _LE-O:_
> *He shuts his compartment just as Ryn and Andre come aboard again, and with a start exclaims "Oh!  Ah, it's you guys!  Hey, I was just, uh... inspecting the engines again, and I have some fairly disturbing news.  That explosion was almost certainly internal.  It may have been caused by a system failure, but there's plenty of evidence to make me suspect it was a sabotage instead." *



"Oh good, you're here. I don't suppose you searched this tub for anything that might help us, did you? Oh, well, if you've got room, you might see if there are any lubricants or fuel cells you can use - I have a feeling we're going to be doing a shipload of walking, and if you're at all solar-powered, it might be days before you see direct sunlight."

[Ryn will now thoroughly Search the shuttle for any supplies that would be of use in a survival situation (take 20): presuming Andre assists him (Aid Another: +2) and LE-O does as well (+2 more), Ryn's +6 to Search should put us at an even 30 for the team. So lay it on us. ]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 29, 2003)

Searching the shuttle for anything useful, Ryn and company manage to locate the following items:  3 medpacs, 2 breath masks, 3 comlinks, a pair of macrobinoculars, 3 energy cells, 3 glow rods, 2 fusion lanterns, a tool kit, a sporting blaster, a sporting blaster rifle and two spare power cells.

Outside, Oraltor has managed to calm the tourist couple and the pilot.

Calven is relatively certain that night will fall within the next few hours.  The trees are tall and climbable and the terrain, in addition to the forest, is hilly.  The wind whipping through the trees indicates that it will most likely be a cold night.

Inside the shuttle, Andre finds both the radio and onboard computer are not operational as the explosion in the engine seems to have overloaded other systems as well causing the computer and radio circuitry to fry.

After calming down, the pilot turns to Izon.  "I have no idea where we need to go from here.  We weren't touching down at a starbase you know.  This planet is nearly uninhabited by sentient life.  The Dantari are a primitive and nomadic race but they are extremely few in number and they keep to the coastal areas mostly.  I did see a river in that direction," he says pointing west, "maybe 20 kilos away.  The forest seemed to thin out that way.  Before the singer disappeared and the escape pod launched, only the tourist couple here were coming down to do some archeological work.  We were picking them up in about 30 days, on our way back through the system."  As you look at the couple closely, you notice that they do have packs, probably containing survival and archeological gear.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 29, 2003)

"Okay, everybody, we've got supplies!", Ryn exclaims as he exits the shuttle with as much of the aforementioned items as he can carry. Ryn lays the stuff carefully on the ground. 

"Always wanted one of these," he says to himself as he picks up a comlink, dusts it off, and attaches it to the inside of his jacket. Ryn hopes Andre and LE-O are behind him with the rest of it.

As the others bring it out, Ryn spends a minute arranging the stuff by item: medpacs in one pile, breath masks in another, macrobinoculars by themselves, energy cells, weapons(!) with power cell each, glow rods and lanterns, and the tool kit.

Once the stuff is sorted out, Ryn walks into the middle of the group, waits for a lull in the various conversations, then speaks:

"For those of you who I haven't had the chance to meet, my name is Ryn Turiaf. I'm just a 'freighter crewman,' and I haven't the least clue what we're going to run into out here in the brush. But I do feel responsible for all of us being here, and circumstances being what they are, we're all here together, for better or worse, at least until we hit civilization, anyway, and I have a hunch that we'd be safer if we were to stick together. 

Andre and LE-O and I scrounged the ship for usable items, and they're all out here, except for the one big one we couldn't carry, and that's the shuttle itself. We should probably think about where we're going to spend our first night. But in the meantime, help yourselves to anything you might need."

Ryn pauses to indicate the supplies arrayed in front of the shuttle.

"Anyway, I'm done, so I'd truly be appreciative if someone could help suggest a course of action."

Ryn turns away, then looks back, and adds an afterthought: "I'm truly sorry we ended up here, but no one seems to be hurt, so with any luck and a whole lot of cooperation, I hope we stay that way."


----------



## Catulle (Apr 29, 2003)

Hitherto quiet, content to weigh up the situation and consider his options, Calven finished adjusting his gear for best fit on what could be a very long trek. He rubbed at the stubble on his chin, which had grown too fast for his liking, with a callused hand and brought his gaze to bear on the couple.

"You two look kitted out pretty good; I don't suppose you have any map data, do you? Name's Calven Jokairo, by the way, and I used to do this kind of thing for a living. I think with the whole lot of us working together, we're going to be okay." He gave what he hoped looked like a reassuring smile and stuck out his hand to the pair.

He scanned the canopy and the sky appraisingly with a seasoned eye, "Nightfall would be in a few hours, and it looks like it'll be a cold one. Now, Ryn here..." He gestured to the young man, "...has been kind enough to get us this far in one piece and the jungle's a lot less hostile to us than hard vacuum. We'd be well off to get some way away from the ship, find some shelter from the wind and make time to bivvy down for the night. Maybe put someone up a tree to take a better look." _And you *know* who that'll be, old man..._ "I'd suggest hanging fire on a more long-term course of action 'till we can discuss it more, over rations. Anybody got any other smart ideas?"

He looked about the circle of sentients, muttering softly to Oraltor next to him "That sound okay? It's been a while."


----------



## Calim (Apr 29, 2003)

Andre, arms bulging with stuff, follows Leo and Ryn out to sit the stuff down.  


_things could be worse, they could be asking me to lead us out of here_


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 29, 2003)

Oraltor whispers to Calven, "Sounded good to me.  I bet you never figured on bringing a band to your next dig."  Oraltor picks up a medpac, a comlink, and lantern.

"I am Oraltor of Momaw's River," the alien introduces himself, using the name of his herdship as a family name.  "Until recently, I did not expect to be getting off at Dantooine.  But I offered to help these band members recover their missing singer.  There is good reason to believe she was on that escape pod."


----------



## Mickerus (May 1, 2003)

Leo exits the shuttle carrying some more of the emergency supplies just in time to hear Oraltor speaking.

"Ah, so I assume that's what you and Mr. Jokairo were discussing this morning.  Well, as I was telling the fellows inside, I'm positive that this was an act of sabotage.  I had thought about trying to contact the Celestial, but now I'm not so sure that's the best thing to do right now; whoever is responsible for this may still be up there, or may be in contact with somebody who is.   I'm assuming this is somehow connected with the missing singer, but...  The question I would like answered is just _why_ somebody would do this."

As he speaks, Leo looks at Oraltor, Calven, and each of the band members in turn.


----------



## Calim (May 1, 2003)

"Well you are not going to be able to ask anybody anything on that radio, both it and the computer are dead."
Andre says looking up at the droid.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 2, 2003)

The human couple turn to Calven and both shake his hand.  The man speaks up first.  "I'm Jaxen Vorush and this is my wife, Anka.  As you've probably heard or guessed, we're archeologists.  There are several interesting ruins on Dantooine that are of interest to archeologists.  We do have some map data here," Jaxen says, dropping his pack to the group and rooting around in it.  After a few seconds, he produces a datapad.

"This has the area we were going to be exploring mapped out, although some details are a bit vague.  Unfortunately, I'm not sure how far we are from the area after the crash.  An aerial view might help.  I suppose I could climb one of these trees but there are predators here, some that keep to the higher branches.  I'm not sure I really want to be climbing around up there but if it'll help..."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 2, 2003)

The bith bandmember turns to Leo.  "There can be no doubt that all that has happened in the last few hours is connected to the disappearance of our singer."  He sighs, pauses a moment and then continues.  "There is no reason for me to withhold this information from any of you who don't already know it.  Our singer is a spy working for the Rebellion.  She uses the band as cover given the fact that she is quite talented musically.  The rest of us are simple muscians with no love of the Empire.  But we all do care about her.  She is like a sister to us.  I am certain that she has been taken by someone with ties to the Empire.  It is the only explanation that has any merit.  She had to have been in the escape pod and the shuttle was probably sabotaged to keep any potential rescuers from landing on Dantooine to find her.  Only through the skills of Mr. Turiaf have we managed to survive the crash.  The question is, how long will she be held on Dantooine before she is moved offworld?"


----------



## Catulle (May 2, 2003)

"I'm very pleased to meet you, sir. Madam." Calven nodded as he shook their hands, and keenly analysed the map in an attempt to get his bearings. _They just don't make 'em like they used to, though..._ At Jaxen's offer, the academic-scout gave him an appraising glance, then looked to his wife, then back to her husband.

"Look, if it's dangerous, I can still climb one of them - I'm not as old as I look, and I've done this sort of thing before." _Yes, Professor, *long* before._ "Maybe we could send a group up, just in case." He frowned, looking from one of the group to another in turn, and he returned the look to Izon. "You look like a hardy sort, pal. Fancy a brisk climb? Some risk involved?" He smiled, in a transparant attempt to lighten the mood.

"Anybody else?"


----------



## maddmic (May 3, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, I have been out with a double ear infection and haven't been feeling up to doing much of anything except seeing the doctor and trying to sleep.

IC:
Izon looks the group over as he thinks about their current state.  At the request of Calven, he stops and returns the man's gaze.  "I'm not one for climbing to tell you the truth.  I can try though if you think it'll give us a better chance of figuring out where we are and where we need to go.  I do however, think we might be better off sleeping here in the shuttle and using it for shelter through the night.  We've been through a lot today and may be better suited to start off fresh in the morning."  Izon will wait for the others thoughts on this.  When the team is assembled to go up the trees, he will try his best to help out.  

OOC:
I'm guessing that these trees are relatively easy to climb?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 3, 2003)

Oraltor draws his blaster pistol.  "I'll be happy to cover you, as the saying goes," he says to Calven and Izon.  He keeps a close watch on the surroundings as the climbers ascend.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 6, 2003)

While the others keep watch on the ground, Calven and Izon begin the climb into the trees, identified as Blba trees by Jaxen.  They are relatively easy to climb but as you get higher into the upper reaches, you see just how spiky the branches are.  Large, sharp thorns are also present on the branches, which you both take care to avoid.

As you reach the topmost branches of the tree you are climbing, you see some sort of balloon-like avian creature that as been punctured by the thorns.  Two rather large snails, about a third of a meter in length, are eating the still moving avian.

Looking out over the tops of the trees, you see that the forest is relatively small.  In the distance to the west, a large river can be seen and to the east a huge grassland is seen, heading off to the horizon.  In either direction, it appears that you could be out of the forest in less than two hours.  Also to the west, what look like buildings can be seen in close proximity to the river.


----------



## dpdx (May 6, 2003)

While Calven and Izon are engaged in their aerial survey, and Oraltor is covering them, Ryn takes a moment to sidle up to LE-3PO and Andre, and show them his newly-gained comlink. "Guys, does anyone know how to work one of these things? How do I find out what the ID on this one is? How do I find out the others?"

As an afterthought, if any medpacs are left, Ryn will grab one of those as well.


----------



## Calim (May 6, 2003)

Andre being an owner of one will step up and say"Well this is how mine works", and go into explaining what he wants to know.


----------



## maddmic (May 6, 2003)

Izon looks to Calven and speaks.  "Well, I guess we're heading west huh?"  With that he begins the slow descent beck to the ground.  Upon reaching the ground he looks around at everybody.  There's a river not more than a couple hours west of here.  There appear to be some building there as well.  Unless anybody has a problem with it, that's the way that I think we should go."


----------



## Catulle (May 7, 2003)

The older man reached ground level a little after Izon, a faint sheen of sweat slicking his weathered brow. He nodded at the soldier's summation as he caught his breath again, looking about the group again.

"Yeah, that does look like our best bet. We can be out from the forest before dusk, too - if we get to it. Mind you, any folks looking for us will likely figure on our doing just that; so stay sharp..."


----------



## Mickerus (May 8, 2003)

As Izon and Calven make their way down, Leo takes a break from showing Ryn neat stuff about comlinks and interrupting Andre as he shows Ryn neat stuff about com-links (including setting up everybody's comlinks on the same band as his internal comlink) and listens carefully to what they say.

"Well then, I suppose the decision _is_ obvious.  Shall we get going, then?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 8, 2003)

The group, including the three band members and the two archeologists, begin the two hour trek to the west and hopefully out of the forest by nightfall.  The going is difficult as the brush and trees are thick and there is no real trail through the undergrowth.

With night falling rapidly, the group does indeed find the edge of the forest nearly three hours after setting out.  The grasslands stretch to the horizon to the west, north and south, with the forest at your backs to the east.  Continuing west while there is still a bit of light, the group eventually crests a hilltop and below about a kilometer away is a group of buildings, and just beyond that is a river that runs north to south.  No lights or activity can be seen in or around the grouping of buildings.


----------



## maddmic (May 8, 2003)

Izon eyes the group of buildings for a few minutes while the rest of the group assembles and rests from their journey.  "That's not normal.  I would guess that there should be people milling around if this was a thriving town.  No lights, no sign of movement.  Let's just hope that this situation is as it seems.  Absolutely nothing to be worried about."  With that he turns to the group.  "I'll go in and take a look around.  I may not be the most quiet person, but I move faster by myself.  If somebody wants to come with me, I can't stop you.  If so, tell me now so there are no mishaps."  With that, he pulls his heavy blaster and checks the power pack.  Satisfied that it is still at full, he turns back to the group.  "Once I have checked the area out, I will wave a glow rod in a circle three times, counterclockwise to you.  After that I will turn back to the buildings."  Nodding to anybody who has volunteered to come along with him, he moves at the fastest pace that is safe in the direction of the buildings with his blaster pointed in front of him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 8, 2003)

Oraltor spends his time during the walk to the river asking the two archaeologists about Dantooine.  Unlike many of the others, he had no idea he would be getting off here, and doesn't know much about the planet.

Oraltor keeps his blaster handy while Izon scouts the buildings.  _A strange place for an entertainer, indeed.  It's been years since I walked so far in one stretch._


----------



## dpdx (May 8, 2003)

Ryn peers up at the taller soldier, and smiles: "I'll go with you, Izon. Someone's gotta watch your back."

Looking back to the group, Ryn asks, "Whoever grabbed the macrobinocs, keep an eye on us, will ya? Someone... DID... grab... the... macro... binocs... right?" His eyes search each of the group members in turn.

When Izon sets off, Ryn follows him, blaster drawn but pointed at the ground. Ryn seems to have an easier time being quiet than Izon, even if it's a little more work to keep the pace...


----------



## Calim (May 8, 2003)

"I got'em, and yes I will keep an eye on you."  Andre says looking a little bit intimidated by what has been going on.


----------



## Mickerus (May 8, 2003)

As he watches everybody engaged in such apparent paranoia, Leo looks back and forth between everybody and listens intently, and then takes a good long look at the dark buildings (as well as recording a personal note to upgrade his optical sensors).

"I must admit that I'm no expert on the contemporary architectural styles of  Dantooine, but those wouldn't happen to just be ruins, would they?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 10, 2003)

Izon and Ryn set out for the buildings, leaving the group about half a kilometer away.  Andre keeps watch on them with the macrobinoculars.  It takes them about ten minutes to cover the distance between the group and the buildings.

By the time Izon and Ryn reach the outskirts of the buildings, night has almost completely fallen.  They quickly discover that the buildings are indeed mostly ruins and remains, rather than intact.  What is left standing appear to be mostly prefab buildings and shelters.  There are remains of about fifteen buildings, along with obvious spots where other buildings once stood.  One of the more intact structures looks to have been a hangar of some sort, and a couple others appear to have been housing units for a large number of people.  It is nearly impossible to tell what the others were used for without entering them.  To Izon, this most definitely appears to have been a military base of some sort.

Meanwhile, back where the rest of the group waits for Izon and Ryn, Andre notices some movement maybe 100 yards from where Ryn and Izon currently stand.  Focusing the binoculars on the movement, Andre can make out the telltale armor worn by Imperial Stormtroopers.  There are three of them and they appear to be cautiously making their way towards Ryn and Izon.  Switching the view back to Izon and Ryn, Andre is certain that they are unaware that they are being stalked.

OOC:  Ryn and Izon have not noticed the Stormtroopers approaching them.


----------



## Calim (May 10, 2003)

Quietly on Ryn comm's channel"three storm troopers headed your way. About 100 yards out."

Quietly again to everyone else"Watch it 3 storm troopers coming in."


----------



## Catulle (May 11, 2003)

Calven stayed alert throughout, happy to marshal the noncombatants towrards relative safety. _Always the shepherd, right?_ He kept an eye towards the scouting party, even as he scanned comlink frequencies, trying to lock on to the troopers' codes...


----------



## maddmic (May 11, 2003)

OOC:
I'm assuming that the comlink makes enough noise for Izon to hear.  That or Izon would've reprogrammed his to mirror the other's frequency.  If not, feel free to smack me and my post down.  

IC:
Izon hisses at the mention of Storm Troopers.  Looking at Ryn, he motions for him to follow and moves to put a wall in between the two and the approaching troopers.  He whispers to Ryn, "Not that we've technically done anything wrong, but I'm sure these guys won't like my choice in blasters.  You want to hide and wait, or have some fun?"  As if to answer the kid's quizical look, the soldier whispers again.  "I'm up for a little fire fight myself.  It won't be good for keeping our arrival low-key, but then again, neither was that crash landing."  Smiling he readies his heavy blaster and waits to see what the others do.


----------



## dpdx (May 11, 2003)

Ryn scowls when the message comes in. Ryn presses the button like Andre and LE-O taught him to do, and speaks softly: "Acknowledged. If anyone wants to come down and help, I'm sure there's more where those came from."

Ryn's already right behind Izon by the time he speaks, moving for cover.



> "You want to hide and wait, or have some fun?"



Ryn responds by smirking, and checking the safety on his blaster, pointing it in the direction of the approaching stormtroopers. "Let's pop the bastards... You want me to flank somewhere?"



> "I'm up for a little firefight myself."



"I was counting on it. Shall we party?"


----------



## Calim (May 11, 2003)

Andre looks around to make sure he is still well hidden and if not he will try and find a better place to hide.  

_They are out there just casually talking about killing, I can't believe it.  _ 

Once Andre is sure he is pretty well hidden and can still see everything he will watch and relay, even though anyone listening will notice there is a slight haltedness in his speech.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 12, 2003)

Oraltor feels torn.  On the one hand he wants to rush out to help Ryn and Izon.  On the other hand they are almost ten minutes away, and the affair will surely be resolved by the time he arrives.

With that in mind, he hoists his pistol (or the rifle if no one else is using it) and prepares to fire some extremely long range shots once the action starts (to distract the troopers more than anything else).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 12, 2003)

Izon and Ryn stand near the remains of the hangar building, waiting for the appearance of the stormtroopers.  After a very brief wait, Izon spots them coming in fast on their left.  They are about 50 meters away (OOC:  Sorry, used yards before.  I'll try to stick to metric consistently.) and moving fast towards Izon and Ryn.  The hangar building is the only cover within 50 meters of the two.  There is a gaping hole in the wall nearest them, about 10 meters away and the nearest corner of the building is 20 meters away.  The troopers are making no effort to stick to cover as they close with you.

OOC:  Okay, as there is no suprise, we'll proceed to the first round.  The following is the initiative order.

Izon 22
Leo 17
Calven 15
Calim 14
Oraltor 13
Stormtroopers 11
Ryn 10

Actions?  I realize that most of you are quite a long way away from the scene but I did initiative for everyone in the event you guys want to do something.


----------



## Mickerus (May 12, 2003)

"Fighting... Oh, I'm not very good at that."  Seeing Calven trying to pick up the Storm Trooper's comlink frequency, Leo decides to start giving that a shot himself, quickly doing a scan with his internal comlink.


----------



## Calim (May 13, 2003)

"They are headed your way, Ryn."  Andre will communicate as quietly as possible and still be sure to be heard by Ryn.  

Andre is going to continue to scan the area looking for reinforcements or more likely how they got here and relay troop movements to the fighters.


----------



## maddmic (May 13, 2003)

OOC:
I'm guessing that they are aware that we're there?  

IC:
Izon will ensure he is behind suitable cover and then squeeze off a shot at the lead storm trooper.

OOC:
I hope you guys didn't want to talk our way out of this.  With Izon going first, that's not going to happen very often.    Plus He wants one of their blaster rifles.


----------



## dpdx (May 13, 2003)

"Roger - we see them."

[OOC: We got any kind of a grid/map to work with?]

[If Ryn is still standing by the time it rolls down to count 10,] Ryn will [fire once at any stormtroopers still standing, and then] move to put the nearest cover between him and the stormtroopers. If he can, he'll try to duck, then shoot, repeat until done.


----------



## Catulle (May 13, 2003)

"Come on, dammit." Calven kept fiddling with the comlink to little immediate avail. _I guess that they're here at all tells us plenty._ At the verge of giving up on the fiddly device, he reached down to filp the safety off his pistol as the shooting started. _Well, so much for the sneaky approach..._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 17, 2003)

Oraltor will also fire at the stormtroopers, using his blaster pistol (+1 ranged, 3d6).  He doesn't expect to hit at 500 meters, but he hopes to confuse them with fire coming from a different direction.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 18, 2003)

Izon 22
Leo 17
Calven 15
Andre 14
Oraltor 13
Stormtroopers 11
Ryn 10

Izon darts into the hole in the wall of the hangar building, using it as cover.  He then turns and snaps off a shot from his heavy blaster at the approaching troopers but misses, due to the rather extreme range of 50 meters.

Seeing the beginning of the battle a half a kilometer away, Leo begins trying to pick up the trooper's comlink frequency.

Just as he is about to give up finding the frequency of the stormtroopers comlinks, Calven finds it.  As he flips the safety off of his blaster, he hears one of the troopers say, "They are returning fire.  Stop here, we have the advantage of range with our rifles!"

Andre continues trying to find other enemy forces but so far he only sees the three troopers.

Oraltor pulls his blaster and fires, not hopeful of hitting something, only hoping to cause a distraction.

The three stormtroopers stop 50 meters from Izon and Ryn and spread out a little.  All three fire, two concentrating on Ryn and the other firing at Izon.  Miraculously, the two troopers shots miss Ryn and the shot fired at Izon smashes into the side of the hangar building.

Ryn fires back at one of the stormtroopers and misses, and then ducks around the corner of the hangar building.

Actions for next round?


----------



## maddmic (May 18, 2003)

Izon looks over to Ryn.  "Well, one thing Storm Troopers can be counted on is to follow their training to a 'T'.  They won't be coming any closer.  They know they've got the range on us with those rifles.  See why I want one?"  With that he lets a smirk cross his face.  "Keep your head down boy and ask our friends if there's a way for one of us to sneak around behind these guys."  He then squeezes off another shot just to let the troopers know he hasn't forgot about them.


----------



## dpdx (May 18, 2003)

Heart pounding, Ryn listens to Izon, then activates his comlink: "Looks like they're staying put. Andre, can you see a way for me to move around behind them?"

Ryn will back along the wall of the building he just ducked behind, away from the cluster of stormtroopers. At the far corner, he'll turn along the back wall, if possible. Unless there's a hole, door, or window along that wall, Izon will be out of contact with him.

This is kind of how I see the layout:


```
[color=white]     +--------------------+
     |                    |
     |                    |
     |                    |
     |            I       |R
     +-------------   ----+


s
   s
s
[/color]
```


----------



## Calim (May 19, 2003)

_If that is truly the layout of the compound I will suggest to move around to the rear of building. _ 

After helping Ryn out he will suggest to the guys on the comlinks to make sure they cannot call for help or we will be up to our arse in white shirts.

He will also continue monitoring the situation looking for others.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 19, 2003)

Oraltor will fire off two more shots with his pistol before giving up on this strategy.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 19, 2003)

OOC:  That layout looks to be pretty accurate, dpdx.  Nice job.


----------



## Mickerus (May 20, 2003)

After a spark of inspiration hits him, Leo quickly looks to Calven.

"Hey, Mr. Jokairo, I got an idea!  My comlink is internal, see?  If we need to prevent them from communicating, I can tap into their band and make a high volume, high frequency tone through my vocabulator!  They won't be able to hear each other, and to top it off, it might even distract them; it's not as good as a scrambler, but it's all I can do with that I have on me... So, what do you think?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 20, 2003)

Izon 22
Leo 17
Calven 15
Andre 14
Oraltor 13
Stormtroopers 11
Ryn 10

Izon stays partially hidden in the large hole in the side of the hangar.  He squeezes off another shot from the heavy blaster but once again, the range proves to be a problem and he misses.

Leo and Calven begin trying to tap into the trooper's frequency so Leo can emit the high pitched sound in an attempt to distract them.  Leo believes that he'll be tapped in quickly, within the next few seconds.

Andre continues watching for more approaching stormtroopers or any other enemies but still sees none.

Oraltor fires another shot from extreme range, hoping that maybe the troopers will see it and become distracted.  (OOC:  because of the range, I am making spot checks for the troopers to see if they see the blaster fire)

The troopers all fire, two at Izon and one at Ryn.  All three miss again.

Ryn disappears around the corner of the building and begins making his way around it.  He reaches the backside of the building and turns the corner, ready to make his way along the long wall, which stretches about 60 meters from end to end.

OOC:  Okay, the troopers are 50 meters away from Izon's location.  Ryn has reached the back of the hangar building.  The building itself is 60 meters wide (along the longer side) and about 30 meters long (on the shorter sides).  Leo and Calven should be tapped into the trooper's comlink frequency next round.  Actions?


----------



## Catulle (May 20, 2003)

"Hmm; sounds like a good plan of attack, Leo. I'll see if I can't use my 'link to set up a feedback loop, too. Let's give them a headache they won't forget in a while." Crouching as he worked, Calven loped towards LE-3PO's position with a single backwards glance to make sure the other group of passengers were okay. He then got back to work.

(OOC - Aid another on Leo's comlink disruption plan)


----------



## maddmic (May 20, 2003)

Izon realizes that his blaster shots are going to be ineffective due to the distance between the troopers and him.  Turning to Ryn, he begins.  "Well, looks like one of us is going to have tooo....."  He then sees that the Ryn is nowhere to be seen.  _'Blast, where'd that kid go?'_  Turning his attention back to the current situation, he will fire off another shot towards the troopers.  

OOC:
I know it's probably next to impossible for him to hit the troopers at this distance, but he will try for the time being to allow Ryn to move into position if that's what he's doing.


----------



## Calim (May 20, 2003)

"Ryn that way will get you as close as possible to them looks like"  to all "Hows is that jamming going I have not seen anymore but they could realize quickly Ryn and Izon are not alone."

Andre is covered in sweat never have been anywhere near a battlefield before and now he seems to be coordinating for the combatants.  

Andre will continue to keep watch.


----------



## dpdx (May 20, 2003)

Ryn continues along the back wall (_Sithspit! Where's the other door?_). As soon as he reaches the far corner, he'll stop short and poke his head and blaster arm around the corner. If the stormtroopers are still there, and within range, he'll fire a shot, pulling behind the corner afterwards.

[edit: grammar correction.)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 24, 2003)

Izon 22
Leo 17
Calven 15
Andre 14
Oraltor 13
Stormtroopers 11
Ryn 10

Izon squeezes of another shot at the troopers and somehow manages to hit the lead one!  The trooper staggers backwards slightly but doesn't fall.

Leo and Calven figure out how to tap into the frequency the troopers are using.  Once that is done, Leo emits a high pitched tone.  Two of the troopers drop their rifles and grab at their helmets, including the wounded one.  The other keeps his composure.  (OOC:  I had the troopers make Will saves to ignore the tone.  Two of them failed)

Andre continues to watch the battlefield and still doesn't see any other opposition approaching Izon and Ryn.

Oraltor fires off one last shot in the direction of the troopers but decides to give that up as he is not even coming close to the troopers and they don't seem to have noticed his shots.

Two of the stormtroopers have dropped their rifles and are holding their helmets, distracted and in a bit of pain from the high pitched tone emitted by Leo through their comlink frequency.  The third trooper fires at Izon, narrowly missing him.

Ryn springs along the back of the building and just about reaches the other end.  There are no doors or windows on this side of the hangar building and it is suprisingly intact.

OOC:  Recap.  Ryn is just a couple of meters from the back corner of the building.  Izon remains inside the cover of the gaping hole in the side of the hangar building.  Two troopers dropped their weapons and are being bothered by the tone emitted by Leo.  The third trooper has shrugged off the tone and is still firing.  Andre continues watching the scene.  Actions for next round?


----------



## Calim (May 24, 2003)

"Ryn, 2 of them have dropped there weapons the other still going for Izon. Be careful." 


Andre says over the comlink.


----------



## maddmic (May 25, 2003)

Izon smiles that one of his shots was able to find it's target at this distance.  Seeing two of the troopers drop their weapons, his hopes begin to climb.  He then realizes that he is still too far to be effective with his current weapon.  Now knowing the Ryn is definately trying to move to a more advantageous position, he emerges again in order to fire at the same trooper he just hit.


----------



## dpdx (May 26, 2003)

"Roger, Andre. Remind me to find Izon a comlink."

Ryn rounds the corner and squeezes off a shot at the closest trooper. After doing so, he ducks back behind the corner to avoid fire.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 28, 2003)

OOC:  Okay guys, I'm gonna move on.  I'm guessing that Mickerus, Gru and Catulle haven't posted because they really have nothing to do to influence the combat at this point.

Izon 22
Leo 17
Calven 15
Andre 14
Oraltor 13
Stormtroopers 11
Ryn 10

IC:
Izon pops out from behind his cover and sends another shot from the heavy blaster towards the troopers.  This one doesn't even come close to the troopers however.

Leo and Calven continue emitting the high pitched tone through the comlink frequency of the troopers.

After speaking with Ryn, Andre continues viewing the area through the macrobinoculars, looking for further signs of trouble.

Oraltor holsters his blaster, finding it completely ineffective from this range.

The two troopers who dropped their weapons to clutch their helmets in an attempt to fend off the high pitched tone still appear to be suffering from it's effects.  The continue to hold their the sides of their helmets as if they intend to pull them off at any moment.  The other trooper continues to be unaffected.  He fires at Izon but misses.

Ryn rounds the corner of the hangar and fires at the closest trooper.  His shot hits the trooper squarely in the back, dropping the trooper where he stands.  Ryn then darts back behind cover.

OOC:  Actions for next round?  Ryn is about 45 meters away from the Stormtroopers and Izon is about 50 meters away.  Ryn's shot was pretty incredible and he had a nice damage roll!  The tone emitted by Leo is still having an adverse affect on the trooper farthest from Izon.  The other one affected by the tone is down.


----------



## maddmic (May 28, 2003)

Izon pulls his comlink out and speaks into it.  "I already have a comlink Ryn.  I'm just don't talk too much when I'm in a fire fight.  Is there a way that you can get closer to them?  Or do you think we should take our chances and charge them from 2 different angles?"  With that he leans out and fires another shot towards the one not affected by the tone.


----------



## Calim (May 28, 2003)

"Well, you dropped him Ryn."  Andre says none to emphaticaly.

Still looking out as well.


----------



## dpdx (May 28, 2003)

"Wooho... Oh, hey, hi! Let me try to get the other one, then I can take cover along this side wall. I'm just around the back corner to your left hand side. After I drop this other guy, I'll move behind the other one..."

Ryn peeks out again from behind the corner, and fires at the other stormtrooper clutching his helmet. If he drops this one, he'll move along the left hand wall, hugging it as he advances cautiously. If not, he'll duck back behind the corner.


----------



## Catulle (May 28, 2003)

OOC: Quite right, Toric. I think our advance party have things pretty well covered. Calven will continue to run interference, though.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 29, 2003)

Oraltor will quietly sing a Rodian battle lyric while staying alert.  He keeps an eye on the other people present, hoping to keep their courage up.


----------



## Mickerus (May 30, 2003)

OOC: Yeah, Toric.  Heh, in a fight I'm generally limited to running around and screaming like a girl.  Unfortunately, my vocabulator's been too busy producing feedbackish noise to allow me to scream like a girl.  Or talk, sadly.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 30, 2003)

Izon 22
Leo 17
Calven 15
Andre 14
Oraltor 13
Stormtroopers 11
Ryn 10

After speaking to Ryn through his comlink, Izon again popped out from his cover and fired at the lone trooper not affected by the tone.  The blaster energy misses the target by a wide margin, the extreme distance for a heavy blaster again proving to be troublesome.

Leo continues emitting the tone, attempting to keep the one trooper affected by it out of the action.

Calven stands by to assist Leo if he needs it and keeps an eye on the battle taking place half a kilometer away.

Andre continues watching the ruins for any signs of more trouble heading towards Izon and Ryn.

Oraltor begins to sing, trying to boost the spirits of his companions, while keeping an eye on the distant battle.

The trooper affected by the tone finally gets a handle on it and releases his helmet.  He then grabs his rifle from the ground, prepared to shoot.  The other unaffected trooper fires at Izon but misses.

Ryn again pops out from behind the cover of the building and fires at the trooper now recovering from the effects of the tone.  He again finds his mark in another amazing shot at extreme long range for a blaster pistol.  The shot hits the trooper's armor and flashes brightly.  The trooper is knocked backwards a few feet where he falls flat on his back and doesn't move again.

OOC:
Recap.  Only one trooper remains standing.  He is slightly out of Ryn's sight.  Ryn would need to move up to the front corner of the hangar building to see him.  The last trooper is about 50 meters from Izon and about the same distance from Ryn, until Ryn moves up to the front corner of the building, at which time he'll be just 15 meters away from him.  Two amazing hits and damage rolls in a row for Ryn!  This fight is rapidly approaching conclusion.  Actions for next round?


----------



## Calim (May 30, 2003)

"well you dropped another Ryn, the other is about 50 meters from you back around a corner."

Andre relays this again in a monotone manner.  

"Hey it is quite obvious you guys found there comm frequency so why not tell the guy he is surrounded and needs to surrender."

A smile for the first time during this battle is displayed across Andre's face as he mentions this to the others not involved in the fire fight.


----------



## dpdx (May 30, 2003)

"I don't think he's interested in surrendering, Andre..."

Ryn whispers into the comlink as he cautiously moves toward the front of the building: "Okay, that's the two I can see. You still got one firing at you? I'm moving toward the front, and I should be able to get a shot at him."

Ryn will hug the wall as he moves forward cautiously but quickly, keeping a trigger finger ready in case another stormtrooper moves into range...

[edit: Crosspost!]


----------



## maddmic (May 30, 2003)

Izon will fire at the lone trooper again to keep him distracted.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 31, 2003)

Izon 22
Leo 17
Calven 15
Andre 14
Oraltor 13
Stormtroopers 11
Ryn 10

Izon pops out and fires off another shot.  Despite the distance, this one finds the target.  The blaster energy catches the lone standing trooper squarely in the chest.  He staggers but does not fall.

Leo continues trying to distract the trooper with the tone.

Calven, Andre and Oraltor continue watching the area for any signs of further trouble, and Oraltor continues singing the Rodian battle lyric.

The trooper, in a last ditch effort, fires again at Izon and this time gets lucky.  His shot hits Izon in the left side of his torso as he tries to retreat behind cover.  Izon is knocked off his feet, although he lands behind the cover of the hangar wall.

Hearing Izon yell out in pain, Ryn moves quickly to the front edge of the building and fires off a shot at the trooper.  He hits him squarely in the back, driving him forward a few feet.  The trooper falls to his knees and then slowly topples over face first.

OOC:  Recap.  Combat is over.  Izon was hit pretty hard.  He lost all 11 vitality points and 5 of his 13 wound points.  Ryn rolled max damage on his final hit, finishing off the trooper.


----------



## dpdx (May 31, 2003)

"Andre, get everybody down here!", Ryn yells into the comlink.

Ryn runs into the building to find Izon down. "Aw, sithspit, you've been hit!"

Again into the comlink: "Hurry! Izon's been hit, and it looks pretty bad."

Rummaging through his jacket, he finds the medikit he scrounged off the shuttle. Popping open the kit, he searches for the instructions. Once he finds them, he will attempt to treat Izon's injury.


----------



## Calim (May 31, 2003)

"Aw crap, Izon just got it pretty badwe gotta get down there, looks clear."  Andre takes one last look and heads to where they are.


----------



## maddmic (May 31, 2003)

Izon looks at the wound as he lays on the ground.  Once Ryn begins to work on him he looks up from his wound.  "It's not THAT bad boy.  Hurry up, we gotta hide those troopers before another patrol sees their buddies on the ground.  Plus, I want to get one of those rifles."  He smiles against the pain at the mention of the rifle.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 1, 2003)

After realising that the fight is over, Leo switches his vocabulator back for ordinary use.

"I think I had better go over there and see what I can do.  I've never been especially good at fixing living things, but I know a few things that might help."

Leo shuffles over towards Izon and Andre as fast as he can without tripping.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 1, 2003)

> "It's not THAT bad boy. Hurry up, we gotta hide those troopers before another patrol sees their buddies on the ground. Plus, I want to get one of those rifles."



"Yeah, right - big, bad soldier and all, probably just walk it off, even though you're missing three ribs, blah blah blah... now hold still, and don't rush me."

Ryn finishes applying the medikit - he thinks he did his best. "Okay, hopefully that holds. Now try not to move - we're not going anywhere 'til tomorrow, most likely. If we had a bacta suit, I'd put you in it.

Now where do you suggest I put the bodies?"


----------



## Catulle (Jun 1, 2003)

Surveying the scene from the rear-echelon, Calven thought back to the past, of glories he had only witnessed and never fully been a part of. _It isn't too late, though, is it?_

"Right, people." The middle aged explorer looked about the party still a distance out from the 'settlement', imbued with the confidence of a man, finally,  returned to the field. "It looks safe enough down there at the moment - Ryn and Izon have things under control, and we can take better shelter there - maybe even find out why the Empire was there, almost right on top of us."

Gathering his gear, Calven stored the Imperial frequency on his 'link just in case, and waited to take up the rear of the little expedition.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 2, 2003)

Izon looks at Ryn and lets him continue with the medpac.  Once he's done, the soldier looks down and appraises the results.  "Well, I would suggest bringing those three in here, or hiding them in another shelter of some sort.  That, or dumping them in the river once we've stripped them of anything useful.  They'll be missed and another patrol will probably be out looking for them before day break, so we had better prepare ourselves as best as possible."  With that, Izon stands and looks at Ryn.  "Look, it'll take you a little bit to do this by yourself.  I'll help and get this stuff over with before the others get down here.  The faster we take care of this, the better.  Besides, you did a decent enough job of patching me together that I'll be able to stick it out until we bed down for the night."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 2, 2003)

> With that, Izon stands and looks at Ryn. "Look, it'll take you a little bit to do this by yourself. I'll help and get this stuff over with before the others get down here. The faster we take care of this, the better. Besides, you did a decent enough job of patching me together that I'll be able to stick it out until we bed down for the night."



"Thanks, that was my first time using one of those things. I guess you know your own tolerances better than anybody, but do me a favor: take it as easy as you can, OK?"

With that, Ryn joins Izon in the casual but therapeutic act of looting and disposing of the bodies [Search: take 20].


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 2, 2003)

Ryn manages to correctly apply the medpac to Izon and the treatment is successful.  (OOC: Izon receives 2 wound points back from the medpac, bringing him back up to 10.)

The Stormtroopers have their armor and their blaster rifles, but nothing else of particular interest.  By the time the rest of the group arrives amongst the ruins of the settlement, Izon and Ryn have completed the task of tossing the bodies into the nearby river.

Everyone gathers near the site of the battle but the old hangar building, including the shuttle pilot, the band members and the archeologist couple.  Peering inside the large hole in the side that Izon had been using as cover during the battle, the hangar appears to be mostly empty.  There are some old boxes and crates stacked haphazardly against the far wall inside the building but nothing else.  The building looks like it would make a decent shelter for the night, but with Stormtroopers roaming around, is anywhere truly safe?


----------



## Calim (Jun 2, 2003)

Andre walks over to the boxes to look them over and see if he can find anything interesting in them.  Once done with the boxes"Hey I am going to go look around to see what we have shelters wise and anything else as well."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 3, 2003)

As Andre begins to look around the area for other shelter, Izon studies the boxes, trying to figure out if they will provide adequate coverage should it begin to rain, or become inclimate.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 3, 2003)

"I think we can make this work if we sleep in the corner and post guards at the hole during nighttime. We've certainly got enough people to handle the shifts..." Ryn indicates the hangar.

As Andre goes off to explore the other buildings, Ryn trails along behind him, blaster out. The previous festivities have made Ryn ever-vigilant, if not a touch paranoid, and he wants to make sure somebody has Andre's back.

After the exploring is done, Ryn takes out his datapad, checks to make sure the same datacard is inserted as before, and crafts an additional entry:

Good thing Izon took me with him; soldiers apparently don't fight very well. He got shot, and I finished off all the stormtroopers for him. They're eel food now, and we've got three new blaster rifles. And Izon's got an owie the size of a translator droid on his left side. I patched it up, and he's pretty tough, so he'll be good as new pretty soon.

But at least he WENT ALONG.

The others hung back. Oh, well: I guess they don't want to marry the singer.

Heroic acts deserve heroic rewards, Vesh'u used to say.

[edit: Hey, DM! Haven't you got another post to make?  ]


----------



## Catulle (Jun 3, 2003)

With the whole rag-tag band together again, and somewhere it looked like they weren't going to be ambushed within moments, Calven permitted the tension in his shoulders to slacken off a little. _Some field trip this is._

"Hmm. If we can rig something to trap the light inside, we should probably start a fire going; I'm not sure how cold it gets, and I for one would rather we didn't find out the hard way." He looked to Izon, running an eye over the soldier's wounds, "You look like you could do with the heat, actually."

As Andre left, Ryn hot on his heels, the ex-professor nodded. _Too risky to be out alone after that, they could be anywhere nearby._ He picked up one of the rifles; standard-issue, a modern iteration of an old standby. _The more things change  the more they stay the same, huh?_ He turned it over and over, scanning for serial numbers, tracking devices; anything the Imps could use to locate the expedition in the night.

"Say, you didn't keep a helmet or two, did you Izon? Leo and Andre could like as not try listening in on the 'troopers frequencies with a little jury-rigging. There's not much that pair can't do with tech, if they're afforded the time." _Don't know if we've got that much, though..._


----------



## maddmic (Jun 3, 2003)

Izon also picks up one of the blaster rifles and checks it's power meter.  Turning to Calven, he replies.  "I didn't pick one of their helmets up.  Ryn may have, but I was a bit more worried about those white bodies being a becon to anybody looking for a fallen comrade.  As for the heat, I would most definately like it for a little bit.  Although, I would prefer to be out of it's light range once we start taking watches and bedding down for the night.  It messes up my sight in the darkness and my depth perception." 

OOC:
Izon will take whatever watch he needs to.  He will holster his heavy blaster pistol and use the rifle primarily as it has a greater range.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 4, 2003)

"Come now, Izon, you're wounded.  Complete, uninterrupted rest will be much better for you than taking a watch.  And I would also like to point out that I was freshly recharged before we left the Celestial.  In fact, I have approximately 84 hours of continous operation left before I'll begin to suffer detrimental effects.  I can keep watch the entire night if everybody would rather rest.  In the meantime, if one of you would bring me one of the trooper's helmets, I can check their com-links to see what other frequencies they're set to.  From there, it would be a simple matter for me to set up a routine to regularly scan through each of those frequencies, and I can monitor..."

Leo continues rambling on like this to whoever is still listening by now.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 5, 2003)

OOC:  Not sure if any of the stormtrooper armor was saved or if it was all tossed into the river.  maddmic and dpdx?  Did you guys intend to keep any of it or toss it into the river with the bodies?

IC:
Andre and Ryn make a quick loop around the ruins.  It doesn't take long to determine that the ruins are the remains of a rebel base that was apparently abandoned and has fallen into the ruins of disuse.  The various buildings are all in varying states of decay.  There are the two buildings that are the remains of barracks, one that was a control center of some sort, the hangar, an armory, a badly damaged ion cannon, and other things of that sort.  During the search, no one else is spotted in the area.

Meanwhile, back at the hangar, while the area is being secured, Calven spots some tracks that lead away from the back of the hangar.  They appear to head north from the ruins, paralleling the river.  The tracks seem to be made by two human sixed people wearing hiking type boots.  One set of the feet is smaller than the other and makes shallower prints in the ground.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 5, 2003)

Calven gave a shrug at Izon's response and stared out into the gathering gloom. "Well, we can ask the kid when he gets back and even if he hasn't, I still have the old frequency logged in my comm. Let's hope they don't switch codes, right?"

Flexing his shoulders to arrest the onset of cramp, he finally quit his scrutiny of the trooper's rifle, satisfied for the time being that the thing wasn't bugged, rigged to blow or any of the thousand unpleasant things he had envisaged.

"I should stretch my legs some more..." As he ambled around to the rear of their makeshift camp, Calven froze in his tracks, crouching to examine the boot prints. He gestured behind him for one of the others to come closer, eyes intent on the exidence before him.

"I didn't think Ryn and Andre left this way... In fact, I'm sure of it. Which gives us two folks headed north from here - our missing singer and her companion. I don't fancy their chances too highly on their own at night, unless they've skills we don't appreciate. Reckon we should send a team out, or camp up?"


----------



## dpdx (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryn saunters back to base with Andre, only to be met by questioning stares from Izon and Calven: "What?"

Upon being asked about the stormtrooper gear, Ryn looks pensive for a second, then walks over and reaches behind a rock to come up with one of the helmets. Cradling it like a lost Jedi artifact, he hands it carefully to the professor, accompanied by such a lecture as only a 19-year-old space punk can deliver, tongue firmly in cheek:

"This, is _mine_. Use it however you need, but I'm saving it for a certain former Wookiee crewmate with a predilection for headgear. If anything happens to it, you answer to _her_ when this is over. What you hold in your hands, Professor Jokairo, is the last surviving possession of my first dead _gnarkhreiwee_*, so it holds inestimable sentimental value."

*Noghri term for stormtrooper, loosely translated as "wafflehead."


----------



## Calim (Jun 5, 2003)

OOC: Anything look repairable anywhere we looked?

"Found a barracks back over that way which if you guys don't mind is were I am sleeping tonite instead of this dirt ground."  Andre picks up his stuff and starts heading toward the barracks to claim a bunk.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 5, 2003)

"No way, Andre. I'm not gonna have you getting shot on my conscience. Either we ALL go to the barracks, or NOBODY does."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 6, 2003)

Izon lays down near the fire, content to listen to the others.  It is quite apparent that he is most definately comfortable where he is.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 6, 2003)

Oraltor agrees with Andre that the barracks would be a good place to rest, especially with the sizeable entourage.  He will take another of the blaster rifles and accompany the young archaeologist, all the while sounding out the word _gnarkhreiwee_ to himself.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 6, 2003)

"That's great, kid." Calven took the helmet with an uncommonly and quite possibly ironically reverent air, "The past defines us even in the present and the lessons learned now will serve us into the future." He handed off the device gingerly to LE-3PO as he spoke, "Leo, can you see if you can't rip open the comms and fuse it up to something we can use to keep tabs on the Imps?" The narrowing of his eyes could, under the right light, have be taken as a wink.

The banter arising brought a thin grimace of a smile to Calven's lips. _Young people..._ "I think we're good as long as we stick together. I think Izon could do with all rest he can get, and the tracks lead out back of this place right here... I'd rather they not get obscured by our stumbling about in the poor light. Besides, Andre, I think we could do with your skills right now" His hand gesture encompassed the protocol droid with the 'trooper helmet. "Think you can slice it?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 6, 2003)

OOC:  As you folks are pretty intent on discussing where you plan to sleep and what to do with the Stormtrooper helmets, I'll hold off on posting until you all hash these things out.  I like the interaction that is going on now.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 6, 2003)

Double post...


----------



## dpdx (Jun 6, 2003)

The grin never leaves Ryn's face. "Sleep well, Professor Jokairo!"

Ryn follows the passage of the helmet to the protocol droid: "Hey, Leo, see if you can process this: do whatever you have to, to the _inside_ of that helmet. However, if the outside of the helmet is damaged or otherwise cannot perch atop my Wookiee friend's head, in _any way whatsoever_, I trade you to my Jawa friends on Tatooine for an R2 unit.  And after the ionisation, and the memory wipe, you get to enjoy your next incarnation in an extensively multi-cultural career taking beverage orders at the Mos Eisele cantina. Best of luck with the comm hack!"

Ryn walks over toward the river near where he and Izon deposited the bodies, to see if any haven't drifted too far downstream...


----------



## Catulle (Jun 6, 2003)

> *The grin never leaves Ryn's face. "Sleep well, Professor Jokairo!"*



"Sure will, kid, sure will."


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 6, 2003)

Leo stands somewhat dumbfounded at Ryn's comments, and as he watches Ryn turn to leave, something almost spontaneously clicks in his processor, bringing on a flood of recollections of Dellin Sandow.  He quickly passes the helmet to Andre saying "Hold on to this for a second, would you?  I have something to take care of.  I'll be right back."

Leo begins shuffling after Ryn at top speed to catch him before he goes out of sight.  When he does, Leo speaks in a completely different tone, practically channeling his old owner.

"Now you just hold on a second, Ryn.  We need to have us an understanding.  You may not have noticed, but what I'm about to do, and what I _have_ been doing has been for all of our benefits.  This includes _you_." With this, Leo angrily jabs at Ryn's shoulder with a metal finger.

"I don't know about you, but I have never appreciated threats from other people, particularly when they're wholly unneccesary.  I realise you organic types aren't exactly the most logical of beings, but if that blasted fancy hard hat means so much to you, then you go and get yourself one of the other _two_ out there, and you can shine them up and play `Troopers and Rebels` to your little heart's content.  Now, I _try_ to be pleasant when I can, but it does get pretty difficult when I'm being talked down to by someone that barely even knows me."

Leo returns to his usual pleasant self, saying "Well!  I've got some work to do, all part of that `helping to keep all of us alive` business, you know?  You go have fun!"

Leo begins walking back, then pauses and looks back at Ryn.

"By the way, if I ever even _think_ that you're going to try something smart with me, you know, like you mentioned earlier...  I still know how to get in touch with my old boss's business associates, and trust me, they can all have you sleeping with the khaas'tha adders before you can blink."

Leo turns back again, and raises a hand above his shoulder in a "see ya later" gesture as he leaves.


----------



## Calim (Jun 6, 2003)

While Leo is off with Ryn Andre will try his best to slice the helmet to get something of use out of it.  Once this has been accomplished Andre will hand it back to Leo.  

Then He will get up and look around,"Ok, so we have a building with beds in it and an open air building where the animals and bugs of this world can come and sleep with us if they please.  I can't wait to goto sleep now."

With that said he will walk to the most deserted part the open air building and sit down.

_Three dead people treated like nothing more then fish food and now this, I think I should have stayed home._


----------



## dpdx (Jun 7, 2003)

Ryn figured the droid wouldn't understand his (admittedly) rather ill-advised threat, and sure enough, Ryn hadn't got more than about 20 feet toward the river when he heard Leo walking up to him. What he wasn't prepared for (at least, at first) was the counter-argument. Or the prod in the shoulder.

_Hmm. So he does have a threat mechanism. Damn shame it doesn't react to gnarkrheiwee._



> "but if that blasted fancy hard hat means so much to you, then you go and get yourself one of the other two out there, and you can shine them up and play `Troopers and Rebels` to your little heart's content..."



_THAT did it._

Ryn's hand strayed to his blaster.



> Leo turns back again, and raises a hand above his shoulder in a "see ya later" gesture as he leaves.



_No. I refuse to lose control THAT way._Ryn's hands went down to his sides. Nonetheless, his angry self took over, and he jogged back to continue his "discussion" with the 3PO unit, until he reached his shoulder, and tugged. As he got within microns of Leo's face, he barely paused for breath.

"No, no, no, mister. This is NOT over. 

See, where I grew up in the Maw, among the ORGANICS, we have this illogical little thing called HONOR. I'll spare you the circuit burn it would take to digest that concept, but know one thing:

My illogical little human mind places a BIG, FAT, HAIRY deal of importance on that _specific_ helmet, since, as you heard me say before, it is the fruit of my first direct act of Rebellion against this Empire. I'll also add that it could result in, at minimum, me joining my father in the spice mines.

And considering that I landed the ship without killing us, slew three waffleheads, treated our wounded, AND sanitized the result, I think I'm entitled to just a little more consideration for my feelings than I've been getting from you and Mr. I-Can't-Be-Bothered-To-Lift-A-Finger-To-Fight-The-Empire over there.

The good news is, when I GET that consideration, I'll treat YOU with the same amount, and not cast hideous aspersions on your marketability in the Outer Rim. Is ANY of this GETTING THROUGH?"

"NOW. It just so happens, I was headed back to the river to see if I could find you another wafflehead helmet to rip apart, if you'd only WAIT to see if I could. I don't know why it requires major mechanical surgery to pull the frequency numbers off a comlink, but if you'll access your short term memory, I was willing to let you do that to MY potential heirloom, just so long as I could have the shell, intact.

You know, I DO appreciate what you've done for us, and you're more than just a hunk of circuitboard to me, if you want to know the truth.

But you're also pissing me off.

STOP IT!!"


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 7, 2003)

As Ryn speaks, Leo stands and listens, and the molded features of his "face" somehow seem more emotionless than ever.   When his turn to speak comes, he replies with an equally level voice.

"You find honor in the destruction of others?  In my time, I've seen many people killed, and many more droids destroyed, but not once was there anything honorable or even dignified about it.  If you want to keep a momento of your act of defiance against the Empire, then that's absolutely fine with me.  Just don't forget that you pulled it off a corpse."

"As for your feelings, do you really expect any consideration when you give nobody a chance for it?  You hand off this helmet that _means_ something to you and run off to fetch one of the others as a replacement without bothering to tell us?  Why did you hand us _that_ one in the first place?  And who ever mentioned damaging the helmet?  I know _I_ never did; all I need is access to the comm-link, and at _most_ the memory chip inside it.  _You_ are the one that assumed I'd be tearing the thing apart.  I _fix_ things, Ryn.  There's a difference."

"And for our mutual truthful confessions, I do think we're lucky to have you around.  But your impulsiveness is going to get you and maybe even all of us hurt or killed."  Leo glances down at Ryn's side, then looks him face to face again. "I may not understand _too_ much about human nature, but I do know one thing;   Fondling that blaster isn't going to help us.  Either use it or let me go."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 7, 2003)

Ryn backed away about a meter, and squinted at the droid, quizzically.

"Okay, fine. I expect that you don't know a a lot about MY traditions, either, but this is a lot more than just a trophy for my cabin wall, or a piece of headgear for my best friend. I handed you guys that helmet specifically BECAUSE I TRUSTED you, and I figured all you needed to do was tap the comlink. When your _crew boss_ over there... ", nodding past Leo at Calven, "started talking about ripping into my helmet, I needed to lay some ground rules, quick. You're right, I don't know you that well, so I made some incorrect assumptions about what you would respond to with a higher degree of seriousness, and for that, I apologize.

But it's also plainly obvious that you're making incorrect assumptions about me, as well. I'll point them out:

First of all, we're not going to complete this mission without killing organics and yes, possibly deactivating droids, in some cases, permanently. I promise you that, but I also promise you something else - I'm not gonna wait to act just to see if I'm wrong. That'd be death, and for organics, that's the only shot we get.

Second, if all that is was a corpse, we're not having this discussion, are we? But it wasn't, and you know it. It was a soldier of the Galactic Empire acting on orders to imprison us or kill us. What I foolishly threatened you with back there? They just _do_. They don't care how many protocols you know, cause you don't get to reason with them.  At the minimum, you get wiped and reprogrammed. I haven't been 'activated' nearly as long as you, but _that_ I've seen. I grew up with those bastards ruining _my_ planet.

Third, I take not getting shot _very_ seriously, and if I trust you, I'll take you not getting shot very seriously, too. That's why Izon's only singed, and why our assailants are floating downstream, face down. I killed all of them, and I'm not going to be made to feel guilty about making that happen. I'm glad they're dead, because it means we're not. And although you're pushing it, I actually like you guys better than the gnarkrheiwee. So far." Ryn smiles.

"So if you're worried that I might get you killed, or everybody else, call your former employers' business associates and have them pick you up - the shuttle's that way. But I'd rather you stick around, watch us _succeed_ and help to complete this mission."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 7, 2003)

The constant bickering and outspokeness of certain individuals had irritated Izon to the point that he was wide awake again.  Getting up he looked around at the group and saw Ryn with Leo not too far from the group.  In a loud voice, he spoke.  "Alright.  We've had a big day everybody.  Every one here is probably still trying to catch up with what's happened to us thusfar.  The fact of the matter is we're all important to one another right now if we're going to find the singer."  Turning to the passengers who just happened to be caught up in the mess he continued.  "Now, we've got to find a civilized place for those of us who didn't sign on to help find this girl.  Once that is done, then the rest of us can concentrate on acheiving our objective." 

Izon looks at each person in turn again.  "We need to stick together and calm down a bit.  I could care less where each of us sleeps, but I prefer to be outside where I can here the enemy coming.  Speaking of sleep, I'd like to get some now as I had planned on getting an early start on these tracks in the morning."  With that, the soldier turns around and finds his lying position again and tries to sleep off the strains of the day.  As he tries to drift off into sleep he thinks to himself.  _'This is the junk that I have to deal with when I don't work alone.'_


----------



## dpdx (Jun 7, 2003)

Ryn walks back to the hangar, gets his stuff, and goes off to the barracks to sleep.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 8, 2003)

Andre manages to hack into the troopers comlink frequency inside the helmet, after restoring power to it.  The channel is open but quiet, with only soft static coming through it.

After Ryn goes off to the barracks by himself, the  rest of the entourage settles into the hangar and tries to get as comfortable as possible.  Despite the difficulties of sleeping on the hard ground in the cold night air with an open building as the only protection, the rest of the night passes uneventfully.

Ryn finds the barracks to be a bit more comfortable but not much.  Both barracks buildings are also ruined.  One is missing nearly an entire wall and the other has a large section of collapsed roof.  He does find some beds though and at least sleeps off the ground.

The morning brings with it the hint of rain.  The sky is clouded over, with gusty winds occassionally passing though the ruined base.  The clouds look as if they could open up at any moment and dump a lot of rain, which would make a mess of the tracks Calven found the previous night...


----------



## dpdx (Jun 9, 2003)

Ryn wakes up early, rubs the wool out of his eyes, and gathers his stuff. Dawn has barely broken when he rises, and as he walks past the hangar to the river to wash up, he notices Leo keeping watch at the hole. Ryn waves to him, and keeps going, being careful to pick a place upstream from where they dumped the bodies.

Ryn washes quickly, as he notices the light rain, then walks toward the hangar. Poking his head in, he sees everybody else arrayed out on the floor of the hangar. He turns toward Leo, and says, "I was out of line yesterday. Again, I'm sorry."

Nodding towards Izon, he asks Leo, "How's he been?"


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 9, 2003)

"No need to apologise, it's already been forgotten.  Izon will be just fine so long as he doesn't push his wound too much.  Andre checked the stormtroopers' commlink, looks like they were only set on one frequency.  I've been checking it occasionally, but it looks to be a dead channel right now; nothing but static.  It may have just been this group that was using it."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 9, 2003)

"You think we better roust the others, in case this rain washes off those tracks?"


----------



## Calim (Jun 9, 2003)

Andre stirs several times during the night as the hard ground and dropping temperatures make for a lousy bed.  He wakes with a start however when he hears voices.  He looks around and sees Ryn speaking to Leo.  He makes his way to his feet slowly, the sleeping position he had chosen had not been the nicest position on his back.  He makes his way over to the two whilst still rubbing his sore and aching back"I was thinking if we have not seen anyone else and that radio in that helmet has stayed quiet why couldn't we use there ship to get out of here.  I mean they had to get here somehow after all."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 9, 2003)

"Good morning, Andre."

Ryn notices Andre rubbing his back and winces. "You feeling OK?"



> "I was thinking if we have not seen anyone else and that radio in that helmet has stayed quiet why couldn't we use there ship to get out of here. I mean they had to get here somehow after all."



"Yeah, but if I remember right, they left in a pod, and those usually only hold eight people. They might have a ship at the base where they're holding the girl, though. Could be worth a look."

Ryn looks around to see if anybody else is stirring. "We should probably start on those tracks, before this rain starts to wipe them out."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 9, 2003)

Without stirring, or opening his eyes, Izon speaks up.  "I suppose you're right.  If it does begin to pour, that will limit our chances of following these tracks.  I was trying to be nice and let the ones who aren't used to all this excitement get a little extra shut eye."  With that, Izon stands up and begins to brush himself off.  He will then move through those still sleeping rousing them gently with a tap on their shoulder.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 9, 2003)

It took Calven a little time to rouse himself, even with Izon's assistance. When the middle-aged explorer struggled to his feet, he massaged a few of the nights cramps out of his muscles as he took stock of the group again.

"Nothing like a night under the stars, right? I think it's done something wonderful to my back." He ran a hand over yesterday's stubble. A suspicious eye strayed skywards, and his expression grew glum.

"What do you people say to breakfast on the lam? I don't like the look of that cloud bank, especially with the lead those two have on us. Whoever they may be."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 9, 2003)

Oraltor walks a wide circle around the camp in the early morning, meditating on the feeling of life about him.  It was no Mother Jungle, but he sensed the planet had a spirit or spirits of its own.  So different from life aboard ship.

With the humans up and about, the Ithorian returns to camp and picks up his new gear.  It looks strange to see the well-dressed alien with a blaster rifle, but he appears ready to move.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 9, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *"What do you people say to breakfast on the lam? I don't like the look of that cloud bank, especially with the lead those two have on us. Whoever they may be." *




Izon looks at the older gentleman.  "You have food?  I hadn't packed any supplies since I didn't feel it was necessary.  But yes, if you all wish to eat, it would probably be best if we do so while tracking these two down.  This should increase our distance from anybody who might be following us as well."  That being said, Izon checks the power indicator on his newly acquired rifle.  Once all seem to be ready to leave, he will follow the one who can track best.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 10, 2003)

The shuttle pilot informs everyone that he, the archeologist couple and the band members will be staying behind so as not to get in the way of the rest of the group.  They plan to hole up in one of the barracks buildings and wait for you all to return.

After gathering up whatever supplies you all decide to take, you gather where Calven found the tracks the previous evening.  By this time the rain has begun to fall steadily.  Fortunately, the ground is fairly muddy and the tracks are deep.  It'll take a while of relatively hard rain to obliterate them.

The group sets out following the tracks, which head due north, following the course of the river which is a few hundred meters to the west.  The terrain makes the trek fairly easy as it is mostly flat.  Tall grasses grow to either side of the muddy path.

The weather worsens after a couple of hours of walking with increasing winds and heavier rain, making the conditions miserable.  The tracks are still visible however, so you plod onward.  After another two hours of walking, the sky clears somewhat, and the rain is reduced to a drizzle.  The wind doesn't die off completely, but decreases.  The muddy trail begins to slope gently upwards and the terrain becomes more rocky, with scattered trees growing nearby.  After five hours of following the trail of the two sets of footprints, one lighter than the other, several more sets of footprints enter the trail from the east.  These are large, human-like footprints but barefoot and they also proceed to head to the north.

Half an hour later, the trail crests a small rocky hill.  The hill is topped with trees and large rocks.  On the other side of the hill, down in a shallow valley, is a peculiar sight.  There is a small transport ship sitting about half a kilometer away.  Around it are what appear to be several bodies lying on the ground.  They are not moving.  Four stormtroopers also stand nearby, stationed around the ship, about 30 meters from it.  Lastly, another man can be seen working on something at the back of the ship, possibly repairing some part of the ship.

OOC:  FYI, Izon recovered another 1 WP and 6 VP's for 6 hours of rest the previous night.  He is at 11 of 13 WP's and 6 of 11 VP's.  Also, I am awarding everyone with 500 experience points for the Stormtrooper battle and for doing an excellent job of posting so far.  Go ahead and update your characters in the OOC thread.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 10, 2003)

Ryn whispers to the party members nearest him: "Four gnarkrheiwee, approximately half a klick away. Can we tap their comlink again?"

Ryn looks around for cover to hide behind as he observes the stormtroopers, waiting for the others to decide on a course of action...


----------



## maddmic (Jun 10, 2003)

Izon looks at Ryn and pats the blaster rifle.  "Now that the playing field is a bit more level, I would love to pay those Imps a visit.  Whatever our decision, we had better make up our minds quickly just in case they are trying to repair a ship in order to leave this planet.  Once they're off planet, we have no chance of catching them."


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 10, 2003)

Leo speaks directly via commlink to everybody with one in order to remain silent.

"I'm not sure if they're going to be using the same frequency as that last group; what we found was that they were only using a single frequency to communicate, and it's possible these troopers picked up the last interference and switched over.  If you want, I can try this frequency again, and if they react then you guys can get things rolling... Otherwise, we'll have to wing it just on surprise alone."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 10, 2003)

Ryn responds via his own comlink: "Wait a minute - how'd you all find their frequency the first time? Why can't we just do that again?"

Ryn looks back at Izon, and then his new blaster rifle: "One of these days, you'll have to show me how to fire one of those things. For now, though, since I've got this little thing," he says as he pats his own weapon, "I was thinking I can get closer to them down that way," pointing to the right of their current position, towards the bottom of the hill, "and maybe draw some fire while you guys move in. Unless you got a better idea..."

Ryn looks for Andre, who's got the macrobinoculars. "Hey, Andre, can you see what that guy in the back is doing?"


----------



## Calim (Jun 11, 2003)

Andre gets out the binoculars again and goes on spotter detail again to see what is around and what everyone is doing.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 11, 2003)

"Well actually, Mr. Jokairo and I both started scanning frequencies after the firefight started.  They were already in communication at that point; these troopers here are just standing around, so I doubt that they'll be communicating via comlink.  I'll still give it a shot, though."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 11, 2003)

"Sure kid.  I can teach you how to shoot one of these things.  As far as getting down to those troopers, it's pretty much up to you.  I prefer to work alone, but this situation is proving to be out of the ordinary for me.  What about using their com to ask for assistance?  Perhaps we can get them to come to us if we make them think we're their comrades, or if we can make them think we're of importance to them."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 11, 2003)

Oraltor speaks up, "I am prepared to go with Ryn, if need be.  I doubt my shooting will match his, but I will do my best to keep my head down and frustrate their fire."

"I like Izon's idea.  Let us identify their communication frequency and try to bluff them away from the vessel."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 12, 2003)

Leo switches over to the frequency that the Stormtroopers of the previous evening were using.  As he suspected however, they are not currently communicating with one another.  Leo hears nothing but an open channel.

Andre pulls out the macrobinoculars and scans the scene in the valley below.  It appears that the Stormtroopers are standing perimeter guard.  They have blaster rifles in hand and are stationed around the ship so that at least one of them can see any approach to the ship at any time.  The bodies are those of large humanoids, slightly larger than humans.  There are four of them.  They look like primative humans, wearing very little in the way of clothing.  All four appear to be dead and have multiple blaster injuries on their bodies.  The man at the back of the ship appears to be trying to fix something.  He has a toolkit nearby and is currently working on something that sparks every few seconds.

OOC:  I'll stop there.  I realize that the current plan on the table is to call for help and see if the Stormtroopers can be lured away from the area but I'll wait until you all definitely decide to proceed that way.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 12, 2003)

Calven kept his eyes focused on the yet-distant Imperial detachment, though he nodded when he heard the plan taking form.

"Like the man says, I think. That ship is likely our best chance to get offworld so far, and if the Imps have intercepted the primitives who were tailing our missing singer... Of course, that assumes that we are following the girl. Given the lack of other habitation, I feel comfortable taking that leap of faith."

He flipped the safety off the rifle, "If Leo opens the comm, are any of you even remotely familiar enough with Imperial military protocol to con them? My expertise is limited to the old republic strategic influences on proto-imperial cultures, I'm afraid."


----------



## Calim (Jun 12, 2003)

"Hey, did we bring that helmet with us?  If we are to call for help it might sound better over that then just out loud."


----------



## maddmic (Jun 12, 2003)

Izon looks at the older man.  "Yeah, I know how they act.  I don't remember many things about my past, but then again there are some things that you can never forget.  Although, if Leo cannot find the frequency it won't do us any good."  That being said, he will take the helmet, or pull his own comlink out.  Once the correct frequency is found, he will place his head in the helmet and try to contact the Imps.

OOC:
If there is no helmet, then he will use his comlink, and try to make it sound like it's in a helmet.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 12, 2003)

"Okay, well, while you guys figure that out, maybe 'Raltor and I can start now on getting into position."

Ryn heads east (right) behind the ridge, making sure his profile doesn't come above the crestline. Looking to make sure Oraltor is with him, he runs as fast as he can go until he's roughly 100-120m away from the group.

He will go over the ridge at the spot with the most concealment, trying not to make any noise or present a target until he's at the edge of the clearing, and the rest of the group is ready to go.

Ryn's comlink is pinned to the inside collar of his jacket, with the volume adjusted so that he can hear it without it making too much noise, and speak into it at about a whisper and still be heard. It is set to the group's normal frequency. (Ryn wouldn't want to mess up the ruse by talking out of turn on the Imperial frequency.)


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 12, 2003)

"Well, this is going to sound redundant, but I _am_ programmed with standard communication protocols from just about every known sentient species, and this would include military as well as civilian protocols.  I think I can fake a distress call via comlink, but the big question is if they will respond.  You guys can get in position, and I'll try and send them some fake coordinates to send them right into our ambush..."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 12, 2003)

Ryn chuckles into his comlink while running: "Yeah, but can you make a sound like a dying rancor? Nevermind. Just kidding!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 13, 2003)

"I enjoy doing imitations, but my two-part voice would give away the ruse, I'm afraid.  Izon and Leo's plan sounds best," Oraltor offers.

With that, the Ithorian heads off into the bushes with Ryn, counting on his native familiarity with the wilderness to keep himself out of sight.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 13, 2003)

Ryn smiles at Oraltor as they run. "Don't worry, buddy, I didn't mean you. You're in the stealth force for this one... you just keep that head down, and we'll be fine."

[edit: the helmet is still in the possession of the person who last had it, which I think is Andre. Oh, and does Oraltor have a blaster rifle now?]


----------



## Catulle (Jun 13, 2003)

Calven gave Izon and Leo an measured look. "I think you two have it covered, then?" He turned to track Ryn and Oraltor's departure, and the frown wrinkled the skin around his eyes. "I don't like those odds, though, even with the edge of surprise it was close enough before. I'm going to tail those two... make sure I can provide support effectively this time. You coming, Andre?"


----------



## Calim (Jun 13, 2003)

"Do we have to kill them?  They have not done anything to us so why do we automatically have to kill them?  Why can't we just lure them out and let somebody sneak in behind them and take the ship while we are ducking the ones we lured away?"  Andre asks obviously not wanting to use the blster he has with him.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 13, 2003)

"I see where you're coming from, kid, but these are stormtroopers not civilians. These are the trained killers who don't think twice about gunning down anybody too free, too outspoken or just too alien for the New Order to accept. If we were dealing with the Imperial Army, things would be different, but _they_ will never stop, never surrender. If we don't take them out, they will likely call more of the same down on us, and that could mean some very bad things for that musician girl, and for the Rebellion." He clapped Andre on the back gently, a gesture of cameraderie that came quite unexpectedly to the academic. "Sometimes, the galaxy's a tough place, Andre. Not much we can do about it, either, to be frank."


----------



## Calim (Jun 13, 2003)

"Well I guess I don't have to like it.  There was something my father told me once that I believed at the time.  He thought he was a Jedi, he was not though, but he got himself killed anyway.  I will try and remember it."  Andre gets up reluctantly and starts off the way Ryn went.

OOC: I gave the helmet to Leo after successfully slicing it.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 14, 2003)

OOC:  Okay guys, I'm ready to post but I want whoever is going to actually do the talking to the Stormtroopers to post what they are going to say.  What is said and how it is said is going to make a difference in the effectiveness of the plan.  Leo has connected to the correct frequency so whoever is doing the talking, take it away.  Then I'll determine how successful it is and post.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 14, 2003)

Izon turns to the droid and motions.  "Well, go ahead and make the call, I'm better suited on the front lines anyway."  With that, he heads off with Ryn not wanting the kid to get into too much trouble without him.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 14, 2003)

Ryn looks behind him to see what's happening with the rest, and nearly trips over a rock, astonished to see Calven, and then Izon running after him. "Stay down! They'll see us!", he whines fringer-Luke-style into his comlink.

"I guess the plan has changed, 'Raltor. Now we're the main attack force. So much for the element of surprise...", Ryn says to the Ithorian while running, pointing behind him.

Finally, Ryn gets to a part of the ridge that still has visual concealment, about 100-120m east of Andre and Leo. Hiding behind a large rock, Ryn stays on the ridge. He will attempt to [Hide] while picking his way down to blaster range, using hand signals to indicate that Oraltor should follow him and stay down.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 15, 2003)

After checking to make sure everybody's in position, and after deciding the best way to do an impression of an imperial stormtrooper, Leo initiates his distress call.

"Mayday, mayday, we've got an emergency situation here!  After investigating a disturbance, we've been ambushed by natives, apparently rebellion sympathizers, approximately three clicks northeast of our former position!  We have one man down, possibly dead, and we are currently in a secured position.  I'm requesting immediate aid.  I repeat, we have one man down, and are outnumbered two to one. We are requesting immediate support!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 16, 2003)

_Oraltor has one of the three blaster rifles.  Izon has a second.  Does Ryn have the third?  Someone else is welcome to use the hunting rifle from the wreck._

Oraltor will go low, following Ryn's lead.  Although they now matched the stormtroopers in numbers, he worried about their chances against the trained, armored squad.

_Mother Jungle, grant the droid wisdom.  Failing that, give him persuasiveness.  Failing that, give us all good aim.  Failing that, grant us all swift feet._


----------



## Catulle (Jun 16, 2003)

_Calven picked up a rifle at the same time as Izon, more or less. I was under the impression that covered all three._

Crouched low on protesting joints, Calven eased forward in the bush sticking with Andre and gesturing to parallel Ryn and Oraltor as best he could see, retaining distance. _Classic crossfire... good thinking, kid._ He hunkered down as Ryn dropped out of sight, extending the stock with a practiced air borne out of years-old training, and sighting up on the most likely position for the tropers to stray into. With a quick signalled appeal for Izon to take up a similar stance, he hid as best he could and kept as still as possible, once more the patient hunter of his wasted youth.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 16, 2003)

_Ryn still has his original blaster pistol. Ryn has no training on the rifles, so it didn't figure that he should take one._

Ryn motions for Oraltor to stay back, so as to maintain the advantage of high terrain, and to take advantage of the extended range of his new weapon. Ryn continues to slowly pick his way down the slope, staying covered and concealed, until he is within range of at least one stormtrooper with his blaster pistol.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 16, 2003)

After Leo's distress call, one of the Stormtroopers replies, "Stand by."

Those still watching the area with the Stormtroopers and the ship see one of the troopers break off his watch of the perimeter and move over to the man working on the ship.  He cut the channel so what he is saying is impossible to discern.  After a moment, the trooper is seen disappearing into the ship.  He returns a few minutes later with two more Stormtroopers in tow.  The three of them head off to the south, blasters held at the ready.  The channel comes to life again and Leo hears the trooper say, "We're on our way.  Stay put."  Leo is certain that these troopers will come withing a few meters of his current position.

Two troopers remain standing watch around the perimeter of the ship, one on the southeast side and one on the northwest side.

The man at the back of the ship goes back to his repairs.

OOC:  Okay, as far as I understand your actions, Ryn and Oraltor are east of the ship, after having used the cover of the ridge to get into position.  Andre and Calven left shortly after them and are just a little bit behind them.  Izon then followed as well, and is a bit behind Calven and Andre.  Leo is still in position south of the ship.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 17, 2003)

"Leo, three gnarkrheiwee headed your way. Get scarce.", Ryn says softly over his comlink, which is set to the crew frequency.

Ryn continues: "Okay, 'Raltor and I have the one behind the ship, the rest of you have the one in front. Once one's down, we can all concentrate on the one that's left. Sound like a plan? Oh, let me know when the detail is over the ridge. When you hear blaster fire, that'll be the signal to start."


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 17, 2003)

In a gesture of panic, Leo briskly shuffles away, attempting to remain silent and still put as much distance from the approaching stormtroopers' path as possible before carefully flopping down into the underbrush out of view in an attempt to hide.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 17, 2003)

Oraltor nods at Ryn's suggestion.  He readies the blaster rifle, although he checks to make sure his pistol is charged and ready as well.  Silently he hopes that Andre and Leo are taking cover.

Oraltor also keeps one eye on the man doing repairs.  It would be good to prevent that one from getting into the ship, if at all possible.  However, it would also be good to take him alive.

_Oraltor is not proficient with blaster rifles, so he will fire the pistol if he feels the proficiency penalty outweights the range penalty._


----------



## maddmic (Jun 17, 2003)

Izon stops where he's at and looks back to Leo's position.  If there is ample cover, then he will hide and wait for the troopers to show up.  Whispering over the comlink he says, "All, I'm going to stay and cover Leo's escape.  When you go down there, be careful.  I'm betting that there are more than two down there guarding that ship." 


OOC:
Izon will hold his position until the troopers arrive.  Once the firefight begins at the ship, he will wait until the troopers go back the way they came and then he will fire upon them from behind.


----------



## Calim (Jun 18, 2003)

_I don't want to be here.  I don't want to do this.  Why do I have to do this.  Someone else could do this._ 


Andre starts trying to get his blaster out of its holster and realizes why the straps are there.  He starts to put the straps on to hold the holster in place and readies himself to die.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 18, 2003)

Calven could feel the tension rising with each new slug of information delivered fresh and stark through the muted comm. He watched as Andre prepared himself. _Okay, new priority - keep the kid there as safe as possible..._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 19, 2003)

OOC:  Folks, I'll get a new post up later tonight.  I meant to do it last night but was unable to.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2003)

Ryn and Oraltor close on the position of the ship to within about 100 meters and then Ryn continues on by himself, getting to about 50 meters away from the nearest Stormtrooper.

Andre and Calven are about 50 meters behind Oraltor, or 150 meters away from the ship and nearest Stormtrooper.

Leo moves about 10 meters away from his original position and then drops into the tall grass, hoping he will not be spotted by the Stormtrooper detail.

Izon stops about 30 meters away from Leo's position and waits in the tall grass for the Stormtrooper detail to pass, which they do moments later.  The move past Leo's position by about 20 meters and don't seem to notice either he or Izon.

At the ship, the Stormtroopers continue watching and the man at the back of the ship continues working.

OOC:  We'll go to initiative now to govern actions.  The enemies are still unaware of your presence so they are not being given initiative totals yet.

Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Leo 8

Actions?


----------



## Catulle (Jun 20, 2003)

Calven readied himself, trying to keep his breathing controlled and the rifle steady as he watched the troopers approach, then pass, Leo's position.

(OOC - Ready a shot at the rearmost stormtrooper in the approaching detail, to happen when Ryn opens up)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 20, 2003)

Oraltor readies a shot to fire at the stormtrooper he and Ryn agreed to take out.  He waits for Ryn to shoot first.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 20, 2003)

Izon moves the rifle to his shoulder and draws a bead on the closest trooper.  Once the firefight begins with Ryn & Co., he will fire at the troopers as they try to run back to the ship from behind.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 20, 2003)

"Okay, 'Raltor, whenever you've got a shot, take it.", Ryn whispers into his comlink.

If he doesn't hear Oraltor fire in the next second (on his initiative count), Ryn will take the shot, using any available cover.


----------



## Calim (Jun 20, 2003)

Andre nervously points his weapon at the closest trooper to him.

_ooc: he will scare and fire at the same time when the shooting starts._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 21, 2003)

OOC:  I'll post the first round of action sometime tomorrow.  I want to give Mickerus a little more time in case he wants to post any specific actions.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 21, 2003)

Oraltor opens fire!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 23, 2003)

OOC:  Gonna run this as a suprise round of partial actions.  Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Man behind the ship 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
Oraltor opens fire on the nearest Stormtrooper who is about 90 meters away.  The shot from the blaster rifle slams into the unsuspecting trooper knocking him backwards slightly.  (OOC:  9 points of damage after damage reduction)

Hearing Oraltor fire, Ryn opens up with his blaster pistol on the other Stormtrooper who is about 40 meters away but misses badly.

Andre takes a shot at the rearmost Stormtrooper detail that is heading towards Leo's position but the range (100 meters) makes the shot very difficult with a blaster pistol and he misses.

Calven takes a shot at the same trooper, and despite having a blaster rifle with better range, he too misses.

Izon blasts the Stormtrooper leading the detail towards Leo's position and hits him.  The blast nearly knocks him over but he somehow keeps his feet.  (OOC:  11 points of damage after damage reduction)

Leo keeps his head down now that the shooting has started.

OOC:  Two stormtroopers were wounded, one by the ship for 9 points of damage and one in the front of the detail for 11 points of damage.  No PC's are currently hurt.  New initiatives, including all enemies, is:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Man behind the ship 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8
Actions for next round?


----------



## dpdx (Jun 23, 2003)

Ryn will fire again at the stormtrooper he missed.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 23, 2003)

Calven hushed the curse that tried to slip past his lips as he watched his shot go wide. Focusing, he assessed the situation, firing again at the next target to present itself.

(OOC - fire from prone at the furthest-back still-standing target when his turn comes around)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 23, 2003)

Oraltor is surprised and somewhat frightened by his successful shot.  Using trees as cover, he will continue to fire at the same target.


----------



## Calim (Jun 23, 2003)

Andre accidentally jerks off another shot as he is startled so badly by the first.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 24, 2003)

Leo will wait for what feels like a good opportunity to at least look up and look towards the ship; otherwise, he'll do what he can to start crawling towards safety, being reasonably confident that the stormtroopers will be too occupied with the firefight.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 24, 2003)

Izon draws a bead on the lead trooper again and fires.  He will try to find any cover available in the area to protect himself.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 24, 2003)

OOC:  Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Man behind the ship 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
Oraltor fires at the Stormtrooper nearest him again but his shot barely misses this time.

Ryn fires again at the other Stormtrooper near the ship but his shot just misses.

The man behind the ship pulls a blaster pistol and fires at Ryn from about 50 meters away but misses.

Andre takes another shot at the same trooper he fired at moments ago but misses badly.

Calven steadies himself and fires again at the same trooper Andre had targeted but misses.

Izon takes another shot at the lead trooper in the detail and misses.  He sees a tree about 20 meters away and starts heading towards it.

The troopers return fire.  The one Oraltor has been shooting at fires and hits the Ithorian.  (OOC:  13 points of damage, taking all Oraltor's VP and reducing his WP to 8)

Ryn's opponent fires at him but misses.

The three Stormtroopers in the detail return fire, one firing at Izon, one at Andre and one at Calven but none of them manage to hit.

Leo begins crawling to where he will be able to see the ship.  (OOC:  he'll be in position to see it next round)

OOC:  Recap.  Oraltor was hit hard, losing all his VP and 5 of his WP leaving him with 8 WP remaining.  No other PC is injured.  The trooper that Oraltor has been firing at has taken 9 points of damage and the one leading the detail has taken 11 points of damage.  Actions for next round?


----------



## dpdx (Jun 24, 2003)

[Oraltor isn't knocked out, is he?]

Ryn will fire again at the trooper, and get on the comlink, "They got 'Raltor pretty bad. Once you guys whack that detail, get down here."

[Once Ryn brings the trooper down, he'll set the blaster to stun before firing at the civilian.]


----------



## Calim (Jun 24, 2003)

Still skitish as hell Andre will fire again.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 25, 2003)

Izon will continue to fire at the leader.  Izon speaks into his comlink, "We'll be there as soon as we can.  You just make sure that ship doesn't leave the ground.  If that means you take cover and fire at the ship, you do that.  No sense in getting killed just yet."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 26, 2003)

OOC:  Given the board outage yesterday, I'm gonna give those that still haven't replied another day or so to post actions before I post the next round.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 26, 2003)

Oraltor will go prone and continue firing, if possible.  If not, he will continue to use trees for cover.

He will begin lustily singing a Zabrakian drinking song, hoping to draw more enemy fire.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 26, 2003)

_Third time's the charm, right?_ On the verge of closing the range a little, Calven snapped off one more shot at the trooper detail.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 27, 2003)

OOC: Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Man behind the ship 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
Oraltor drops prone, begins singing and fires another shot at the Stormtrooper he has been exchanging fire with.  His shot hits the trooper and knocks him backwards about five feet where the armored man sprawls on his back, either unconcious or dead.

Seeing Oraltor successfully deal with his opponent, Ryn fires again the Stormtrooper 40 meters away but barely misses.

The man behind the ship moves 10 meters closer to Ryn (to within 40 meters) and fires his blaster pistol but his shot doesn't come close.

The nervous Andre squeezes off another shot at the rearmost Stormtrooper in the detail and miraculously hits him from a range of 100 meters!  (OOC:  natural 20, which is always a hit!  10 points of damage got through the armor.)  The Stormtrooper staggers slightly, obviously shocked that he was hit from that range.

Calven remains lying prone and seeing Andre stagger the trooper, fires at the same target but his shot goes wide.

Izon blazes away with his blaster rifle, targetting the lead trooper in the detail.  He hits him and the trooper falls to the ground in a heap, unconcious or dead.  Izon then closes the distance to the tree he spotted and gets behind it for cover.

The lone trooper still standing near the ship fires a shot at Ryn but is unable to make it count.

The two troopers in the detail return fire on their opponents.  The one hit by Andre shakes off his suprise and fires back at the young fringer but his unsteady aim causes him to miss.  The other trooper fires at Izon but the shot hits the tree, leaving a large burn mark on the bark.

Leo reaches the crest of the ridge where he can look down and see the ship.  The man that was working on it has moved up next to the Stormtrooper on the west side of the ship and they are firing at Ryn, who is about 40 meters away from them.  The Stormtrooper on the east side of the ship is down, dead or unconcious.  Oraltor can be seen east of the ship lying prone in the grass but he is moving and obviously not completely disabled.  Leo can also see the Stormtrooper detail, about 40 or 50 meters away from him.  One of them is down but the other two are firing on Calven, Andre and Izon.

OOC:  Recap.  The Trooper east of the ship is down.  The lead trooper in the detail is down.  One trooper remains standing on the west side of the ship and two remain standing in the detail.  The troopers in the detail are about 100 meters away from Calven and Andre and about 50 meters away from Izon.  Ryn and his two opponents are about 40 meters apart.  Oraltor is about 120 or 130 meters away from the trooper and the man engaged with Ryn.  Oraltor has no VP and 8 WP left.  No other PC's are hurt.  One of the two Stormtroopers in the detail has taken 10 points of damage.  The rest of the opponents have not been injured.  Actions for next round?


----------



## Calim (Jun 27, 2003)

Andre did not notice the shot hit and just kept firing.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 27, 2003)

Oraltor will start firing at the Ryn's target.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 27, 2003)

"Okay, I could use some help right about now... Can you move up about halfway to me, 'Raltor?" Ryn says into the comlink.

He'll continue to fire at the Stormtrooper. Once the trooper is down, he'll switch to stun before firing at the other man (civilian?).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 27, 2003)

> Once the trooper is down, he'll switch to stun before firing at the other man (civilian?).




OOC:  For the sake of argument, we'll call him an Imperial Officer.  He is not wearing a uniform though.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 27, 2003)

"Nothing good's coming from this range... I'm going in closer, people." Calven scrabbled to his feet, dashing closer to Ryn and Oraltor's position and taking advantage of every scrap of cover the trees could afford him.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 29, 2003)

Leo holds his position, and seeing that the battle appears to be lopsided, will attempt to run interference via the stormtroopers' commlinks like last time.

OOC: I'd surely hate to make this a regular tactic, but I'm afraid it's all I can do to help for now, and I certainly don't want everybody getting shot up.  I think I'll have me a blaster by the next fight...


----------



## maddmic (Jun 29, 2003)

Izon opens fire on the trooper firing at him.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 29, 2003)

OOC: Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Man behind the ship 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
His first target now out of action, Oraltor switches his attention to the Stormtrooper on the other side of the ship that is firing at Ryn.  Oraltor fires the blaster rifle but his shot is wild and actually hits the ship!  It doesn't appear to cause any damage to the ship however.  (OOC:  rolled a natural 1)

Ryn also fires at the Stormtrooper but misses bringing a smile to the face of the man standing next to him.

The man cockily moves forward another ten meters towards Ryn closing to within 30 meters (who I'll call Imperial Officer from now on) and fires at him with his blaster pistol but misses.

Andre fires wildly at another Stormtrooper in the detail and misses.

Calven stands from his prone position and starts running towards Oraltor and Ryn.  He runs 40 meters, closing the distance.  He is only 10 meters from Oraltor but about 120 meters away from Ryn and his opponents.

Izon fires back at the Stormtrooper who fired at him but misses.

The trooper facing off with Ryn moves 10 meters closer to him, to within 30 meters and fires.  His shot hits causing Ryn to gasp with pain and nearly fall over.  (20 total on the hit roll, 17 points of damage.  Ryn is reduced to 0 VP and 5 WP.  Ouch!)

The two Stormtroopers in the detail fire.  One fires at Izon and misses.  The other Andre and hits.  (11 points of damage, leaving Andre with 0 VP and 8 WP) 

Leo begins trying to find the frequency the Stormtroopers are using.  Apparently they decided to switch frequencies and are not using the same frequency as before.

OOC:  Recap.  Ryn is a mere 30 meters away from the Imperial Officer and the Stormtrooper.  Oraltor is 120 meters from Ryn and his opponents.  Calven is just 10 meters from Oraltor and 130 meters from Ryn.  Izon is about 50 meters away from the two remaining Stormtroopers in the detail.  Andre and Leo are about 100 meters away from the Stormtrooper detail.  Oraltor has 0 VP and 8 WP.  Ryn has 0 VP and 5 WP.  Andre has 0 VP and 8 WP.  Actions for next round?


----------



## maddmic (Jun 30, 2003)

Izon will continue to fire at his target.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 30, 2003)

Ryn will fire at the Stormtrooper, then duck behind cover.


----------



## Calim (Jun 30, 2003)

Andre will build up some nerve and will duck behind some cover and move towards the ship trying to stay behind cover the entire time.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 30, 2003)

Continuing to struggle through the brush, Calven aimed to get within viable range of the nearest troopers as the tide seeemed to be turning on the small group. Taking advantage of the foliage to mask him, he called on what reserves he could muster; years of neglected training mingled with old habits rekindled in the light of renewed battle.

(OOC - Move in, take the most opportune shot he can see. If range increments are still a big factor, I'll spend a force point to attempt to mitigate this.)

(OOC - I may be being stoopid here, but would a map be possible? I'm a little confused)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 2, 2003)

OOC: Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Imperial Officer 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
Oraltor fires again at the last Stormtrooper near the ship, the one who has been in a firefight with Ryn.  His blaster rifle shot hits the trooper, knocking him sideways where he falls to the ground, either unconcious or dead.

Now that the Stormtrooper is out of action, Ryn switches targets to the Imperial Officer and fires at him but his shot barely misses and then looks for any available cover.  Seeing none near enough to make a difference, he drops prone, hoping that he'll make a smaller target.

The Imperial returns fire at Ryn but also misses.

Andre begins running towards the ship, trying to stay behind cover whenever possible.  He ends up 30 meters closer and behind the trunk of a medium-sized tree.  He can see Calven about 10 meters away, in the direction of the ship.  Oraltor is just 20 meters away, in the direction of the ship.

Seeing that Oraltor and Ryn might be getting a handle on the situation near the ship, Calven turns and heads back towards the Stormtrooper detail.  Spotting a tree to use as cover, he moves to it (10 meters) and finds Andre hiding behind it as well.  He then fires a shot at the closer of the two Stormtroopers that remain standing and hits, knocking the already injured trooper to the ground, either dead or unconcious.  (OOC:  Natural 20 on the hit roll, 8 points of damage through the armor on a trooper Andre had injured previously.)

Seeing that only one Stormtrooper remains standing from the detail that was sent out, Izon fires at him and hits, blasting the man to the ground in a heap.  (OOC:  natural 20 to hit, 15 points of damage through the armor)

No Stormtroopers remain standing.

Leo finds the comm frequency used by the troopers but can see that they are all down for the count.

OOC:  Recap.  All the Stormtrooper have been dealt with.  The Imperial Officer still stands near the ship and has not been hit.  He is on the west side of the ship.  The only people who can see him at the moment are Ryn and Oraltor.  Andre and Calven are 20 meters away from Oraltor, and 140 meters away from Ryn and the Imperial.  If they were to get to Oraltor's position they would be able to see Ryn and the Imperial on the other side of the ship. Ryn is just 30 meters away from the Imperial but Ryn has dropped prone.  Izon is 60 meters further behind Calven and Andre.  Leo is about 100 meters away from Calven and Andre and about 40 meters away from Izon.  I realize that this combat was quite confusing as far as distances and directions are concerned.  As the situation is rapidly coming to a conclusion, I probably won't do a map.  However, I will try in the future to get some sort of map posted to help with visuals.  Actions for next round?  Ryn is the only one with a great shot at the Imperial.  Oraltor has a chance but at about a -6 with the blaster rifle.  Everyone else either needs to get to Oraltor or get to the ship itself, which will probably require a couple rounds of all out running.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 2, 2003)

"Uh, 'Raltor, I'm hit pretty bad, and this mechanic guy's still firing at me. If you're not busy, can you come down here and back me up?"

Considering that the 'mechanic guy' also tried to kill him, Ryn will overrule his previous intent to stun the guy for later questioning, and try instead to leave a smoking hole through the chest of this diseased rancor-waste. [Firing.]


----------



## maddmic (Jul 2, 2003)

Izon looks at the dispatched detail and smiles contently.  He begins to run in the direction of the ship and calls out over his comlink.  "This is Izon.  The Trooper detail has been taken care of, I'm on my way to the ship."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 2, 2003)

While the officer is engaged in firing at Ryn, Oraltor will move towards him, firing with the blaster rifle every so often.  If he can switch the gun to stun while moving forward, great.  If not, he does it before moving.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 2, 2003)

Moving up through the undergrowth towards the only sound of gunfire remaining, Claven flipped the switch on his blaster rifle, snapping off a succession of rapid shots once the Imperioal came into his field of vision, designed more to keep the man's head down than to inflict injury.

(OOC - 10m move and aid another on Ryn, if it's do-able? If not, just a run towards the front )


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 3, 2003)

OOC:  I'll wait a bit longer before moving on to allow Calim and Mickerus to post actions if they want to.


----------



## Calim (Jul 3, 2003)

Andre moves closer to the ship.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 8, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for the long delay in posting... 
Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Imperial Officer 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
Oraltor switches the setting on the rifle to stun and runs towards Ryn, moving 40 meters closer to about 80 meters away from Ryn and the Imperial but is unable to fire this round.

Ryn fires at the Imperial and hits him, causing him to grunt in pain.  (OOC:  13 points of damage)

The Imperial fires back and nearly hits Ryn, only missing because he is lying prone.

Andre runs 40 meters closer to the ship, getting within 100 meters of it.

Calven runs 40 meters towards Ryn, closing to within 100 meters of him.  (OOC:  Aid another in combat only works for melee combat)

Izon runs towards the ship, closing to within 160 meters.  While running, he passes the message that the Stormtrooper detail has been dealt with.

The Stormtroopers are all out of the fight.

Leo remains in the brush a couple hundred meters away from the ship.  (OOC:  Not sure if Leo wanted to move or do something else.  Now that the Troopers are all out of action, messing with their comlinks will provide no help.)

OOC:  Oraltor has 0 VP and 8 WP. Ryn has 0 VP and 5 WP. Andre has 0 VP and 8 WP.  The Imperial has taken 13 points of damage.  Ryn is 30 meters away from the Imperial.  Oraltor is 80 meters from Ryn and the Imperial.  Calven and Andre are 100 meters from Ryn and the Imperial and can now see the Imperial.  Izon is 160 meters away from Ryn and the Imperial and cannot see either of them.  Leo is about 200 meters away from Ryn and the Imperial.  Actions for next round?


----------



## maddmic (Jul 8, 2003)

Izon will continue to run at his max speed in order to get to the fight as soon as possible.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 8, 2003)

Ryn sets his blaster to stun, and fires, finally deciding that questioning the Imperial would be a better idea than icing him.


----------



## Calim (Jul 8, 2003)

Andre moves closer again.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 8, 2003)

Keeping low, Calven kept on barelling forward at an all-out sprint to take some of the heat off of Ryn. _Who says you're too old for this now, huh?_


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 9, 2003)

Oraltor will move move forward and shoot.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

OOC:  Just FYI.  The Stun setting on blasters is only effective at a range of 4 meters.  Ryn is 30 meters away from the Imperial so stun wouldn't work.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 10, 2003)

[If Ryn would know that, he'll set it back to normal before firing.]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

OOC:  I know Ryn will be switching back from stun and I'll assume that Oraltor is doing the same...
Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Imperial Officer 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
Oraltor moves another 10 meters closer, to within 70 meters of Ryn and the Imperial and fires but misses.

Ryn switches from stun back to regular fire and takes another shot at the Imperial and hits, knocking the man backwards a few feet.  He grunts in pain and nearly falls but manages to keep his feet.  (OOC:  16 points of damage)

The Imperial turns and runs up the ramp of his ship, disappearing inside.  The ramp begins to close.

Andre, Calven and Izon continue running towards Ryn and the ship.

Leo remains 200 meters away from the ship, hidden in the brush.

OOC:  Recap.  Oraltor has 0 VP and 8 WP.  Ryn has 0 VP and 5 WP.  Andre has 0 VP and 8 WP.  The Imperial has taken 29 points of damage.  Ryn is about 40 meters away from the ship's ramp, which will be closed in a few seconds.  Calven and Andre passed Oraltor with all out runs and are now 60 meters from the ship and Ryn.  Oraltor is 70 meters away from the ship and Ryn.  Izon is 120 meters away from Ryn and the ship.  Actions?


----------



## maddmic (Jul 10, 2003)

Izon will continue to run towards the ship.


----------



## Calim (Jul 10, 2003)

ooc: I have not been hit have I?

Andre continues closer to the ship.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

OOC:  Yes, Andre has been hit.  Several rounds ago.  He is down to 0 VP and 8 WP.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 10, 2003)

"Aw, crap! He's getting away!"

Ryn stands up, and takes off at maximum speed towards the door, hoping to get another shot at the man before it closes. 

Believing that a man who can fix a spacecraft is also usually capable of flying it, Ryn also hopes to get inside the ship with the man before he can initiate a pre-flight sequence. Ryn knows that he is on his own last legs, and that another hit could finish him. At least this way, he'll either succeed, or die trying.

(Ah, well, it's been a good life...)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 11, 2003)

Oraltor starts running toward the ship, doubtful that he will be of any use, but knowing that his new friends may need him.

_If that vehicle has on-board weapons, we are all in grave danger.  Shooting the ship could eliminate our only hope of escape.  What's an Ithorian to do?_


----------



## Catulle (Jul 11, 2003)

Calven kept up his head-down sprint towards the danger zone, pushing every fibre to get there before things came to a sticky conclusion.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 12, 2003)

OOC:
Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Imperial Officer 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
With his target out of sight, Oraltor begins running full tilt towards the ship.

Ryn pulls himself off the ground and moves towards the ship but is unable to reach the closing ramp.  (OOC:  half action to stand up, 10 meter move action)

The ramp to the ship closes with a grinding thump.  What the Imperial is doing inside is anyone's guess.

Andre, Calven and Izon continue to sprint towards the ship.

Leo remains in the grass 200 meters away from the ship.  (OOC:  Have we lost Mickerus?  I know Leo didn't have much to do in the combat but I hope he's still around.)

OOC:  Recap.  Oraltor has 0 VP and 8 WP. Ryn has 0 VP and 5 WP. Andre has 0 VP and 8 WP. The Imperial has taken 29 points of damage.  The Imperial is inside the ship and the access ramp has closed.  Nothing has happened yet to indicate what he is up to inside the ship.  Ryn is 30 meters from the ship.  Calven and Andre are only 20 meters from the ship, between the closed ramp and Ryn.  Oraltor is 30 meters from the ship.  Izon is 80 meters away and Leo is 200 meters away.  Actions?


----------



## Calim (Jul 12, 2003)

Andre continues his run to the back of the ship to see what the Imp was doing.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 12, 2003)

Ryn takes care to keep a safe distance from the exhaust pipes of the ship, then gets on his comlink.

"Hey, Leo - any way you can get the access codes for this ship? If we can get that ramp down remotely, we might be able to prevent him from taking off..."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 13, 2003)

If the ship has any visible weapons, Oraltor will shoot at them.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 13, 2003)

Izon continues to run towards the ship.  As he runs, he yells into his comlink, "So now he's IN the ship?  This is not good.  Anything that you can possibly do to keep it on the ground would be a good thing."


----------



## Catulle (Jul 14, 2003)

OOC - Still running towards trouble as per last time...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 15, 2003)

OOC:
Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Imperial Officer 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
Oraltor spots a turret mounted weapon on the ship and takes a shot at it with his blaster rifle but misses.

Ryn contacts Leo about the ship access codes, while trying to keep a safe distance from any dangerous parts of the ship.

Just then, the ship's engines roar to life.  The noise is nearly deafening for Ryn, Calven and Andre who all stand very close to the ship.

Andre runs around behind the ship, being careful not to get to close.  He can see that the man had been working on a component of the hyperdrive.  Andre is unable to determine if he actually finished his work or not.

Calven joins Ryn near the ship.  (OOC:  Calven was already very close to the ship, about 20 meters away, so didn't really have to move.)

Izon continues sprinting towards the ship and closes to within 40 meters.

Leo replies to Ryn, "I can try to hack the ship codes but I doubt we have the kind of time it will take to do it.  If you have another idea, it'd be best to try it."

OOC:  Recap.  Oraltor has 0 VP and 8 WP. Ryn has 0 VP and 5 WP. Andre has 0 VP and 8 WP. The Imperial has taken 29 points of damage. The Imperial is inside the ship, the access ramp has closed and the engines are fired up.  Calven, Ryn and Andre are all about 20 meters away from the ship.  Oraltor is 30 meters away.  Izon is 40 meters away.  Leo is 200 meters away.  Actions?


----------



## Calim (Jul 15, 2003)

Andre will step up and see if he can take a look and see about working the doors from here by slicing in.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 16, 2003)

Oraltor will take a position with cover and keep firing at the turreted weapon.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 16, 2003)

Izon ocntinues to move in the direction of the ship.  He fires at the ship trying to hit any exposed vital point.  (Landing gear, repulser lift, etc.)  He yells in his comlink so that the ones around the ship can hear him.  "It doesn't look like we're going to be able to get him now that he's fired that thing up.  If I were you all, I'd try to concentrate all of our firepower at that ship's engines.  Unless somebody has a plasma cutter up their sleeve to get us inside that ship, or a homing beacon so that we can track her."


----------



## dpdx (Jul 17, 2003)

. o 0 O {Okay, if he's the only one in there, he can't fly AND shoot at us at the same time... He's not going to put up shields yet, cause he doesn't think we can hurt him... He's still got to go through preflight... Aw, hell, just aim at the engine!}

Ryn will fire at the closest exhaust port, hoping to disable the ship's engines. Ryn doesn't seem to notice his wounds...


----------



## Catulle (Jul 18, 2003)

Calven braced himself, extending the rifle towards the ship. His eyes roamed over the exterior for a vulnerable point that might, if shot out, delay lift off and buy Andre some time to slice the door controls...

(OOC - Search and Kno (tech)? If he finds anything likely, he'll communicate that to the team.)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 19, 2003)

OOC:  I'm researching a couple of issues in the core rulebook so I'll get the next post up shortly.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 22, 2003)

OOC:
Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Imperial Officer 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
With no good cover in sight, Oraltor drops prone and fires at the weapon in the turret and misses badly.

Ryn locates an exhaust port and takes a shot but fails to hit the smallish opening.

The engines continue to rev up.  It is only a matter of seconds before she can lift off.  (OOC:  incidentally, the ship is a modified Imperial Customs light cruiser.  Two turrets on top, two cannons on the front arc.)

Andre moves to a panel near the closed ramp and starts trying to get the door open.

Calven's eyes dart over the exterior of the ship looking for something that might help delay the ship from taking off but sees nothing obvious on his initial search.  (OOC:  a pair of 6's on the search and knowledge rolls)

Izon moves ten meters closer and fires at the ship but fails to hit anything, his shot going over the top of it.

OOC:  Recap. Oraltor has 0 VP and 8 WP. Ryn has 0 VP and 5 WP. Andre has 0 VP and 8 WP. The Imperial has taken 29 points of damage. The Imperial is inside the ship, the access ramp has closed and the engines are fired up and is nearly ready to take off. Calven, Ryn and Andre are all about 20 meters away from the ship. Oraltor is 30 meters away. Izon is 30 meters away.  Leo is 200 meters away.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 22, 2003)

Izon curses as he takes aim at the ship again.  He searches for a vulnerable spot and fires again.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 22, 2003)

Ryn will fire at the same exhaust port.


----------



## Calim (Jul 23, 2003)

Andre continues to try to open the door.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 23, 2003)

Realizing that there is no way he can knock out all four weapons, Oraltor will try to target the same exhaust port as Ryn.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 24, 2003)

Realising that if a vulnerable point coundn't be located - and soon - the team's best chance was a co-ordinated effort, Calven adjusted his aim and poured blaster fire into the same exhaust port.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2003)

OOC:
Initiatives:
Oraltor 19
Ryn 14
Imperial Officer 14
Andre 13
Calven 11
Izon 8
Stormtroopers 8
Leo 8

IC:
With the situation rapidly coming to a conclusion, Oraltor turns his attention to the same exhaust port that Ryn has been firing at and takes a shot.  His blaster fire actually hits the ship but misses the exhaust port.  If the hull was damaged at all, it is impossible to tell.

Ryn also takes a shot at the same exhaust port.  Almost miraculously his shot finds its way into the port.  The engines begin to whine in a strange way but it is not apparent what affect the hit had.

The ship lifts off and begins to rapidly ascend, turning to the east and starting to skim over the trees of the forest that the group had hiked through the previous day.  As it tries to continue climbing into the atmosphere, smoke can be seen pouring from the exhaust port.  Seconds later, the back of the ship erupts in a brilliant explosion.  Bits of metal and other debris are scattered across the landscape below the remains of the ship.  The ship, whose front half is still mostly intact, begins to plummet to the ground, crashing down into the forest and disappearing in a cloud of smoke and debris.  Suprisingly, no other explosion is seen on impact.  The ship appears to have come down about three or four kilometers away in the forest.

OOC:  Okay, we are out of combat.  Oraltor has 0 VP and 8 WP. Ryn has 0 VP and 5 WP. Andre has 0 VP and 8 WP.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 25, 2003)

"Whoa...", marvels Ryn as the explosion resonates in the Dantooine sky.

Turning on the comlink, Ryn speaks again. "Well, what say we try and track that down? I'd like to check on our people back at the complex, anyway, after..."

Ryn will try his best to move under his own power. Out one medikit from Izon's injury before, Ryn will attempt to look for one to treat himself, but only after the situation of the Imperial Officer and his ship has been resolved.

edit: thanks, Toric!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2003)

OOC:  Just FYI, the complex where the other shuttle passengers and the band members were left is back to the south and out of the way with regards to reaching the crash site of the Imperial Light Cruiser.  You can go back to the complex but it'll add several hours to the trip to the crash site.  If you go directly towards the crash from your current location, it'll only take around one to two hours as opposed to five or six hours.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 25, 2003)

Oraltor has one of the other medkits recovered from the shuttle.  He will ask if any of the others have experience using them.  If not, he will use it on Ryn himself.

"I agree that would should track down the crashed vehicle first, before returning to the complex.  Let us address our injuries first, as it will be a lengthy hike and there may be predators afoot."

After dealing with the medkit, Oraltor will investigate the fallen stormtroopers.


----------



## Calim (Jul 25, 2003)

"Yeah, let's take care of the wounded, then we can be on our way back to the others or what..."

Andre drops unceremoniously to the ground as he is talking to everyone then seems to notice for the first time that he has been wounded then he faints.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 25, 2003)

Izon retrieves the med kit from Oraltor and begins working on Ryn.  "I've had a bit of experience with these things.  My major concern here is the fact that the ship blew up and crashed somewhere in this forest.  And our objective was on board that ship.  We need to get to the crash site ASAP and see if she's still alive.  By the way, nice shot kid."  Izon will also use a med kit on Andre and Oraltor should time permit.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 25, 2003)

Ryn will stop, remove the clothing around the wound, and hold still long enough for Izon to work on him. "Shnagiba'gritha, reegiba'gritha?", he says to Izon. "Old Noghri saying: loosely translated, 'what goes around, comes around.'"



> Nice shot, kid.



"Huh? I didn't hit it, did I?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 26, 2003)

Medkits are successfully applied to the injuries of Ryn, Andre and Oraltor.  The three feel somewhat better but are still pretty banged (shot?) up.  (OOC:  all three recover 2 WP's)

Oraltor checks out the bodies of the fallen Stormtroopers and finds them to be typical of their kind.  They all wear the familiar body armor and all were armed with blaster rifles.

Also in the area are several bodies of what appear to be Dantooine natives.  They are large primitive humanoids.  They are all dead, killed by blaster fire.

The daylight is rapidly fading and it will be dark within an hour or so.  The crash site is at least a two hour walk from the current location of the group.

OOC:  Oraltor has 0 VP and 10 WP. Ryn has 0 VP and 7 WP. Andre has 0 VP and 10 WP.  Everyone check out the OOC thread.  You all have 1000 experience points now and need to go update your characters to 2nd level.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 28, 2003)

Izon seems to be satisfied with his medical work and then turns to the group.  Picking up his rifle, he begins directing.  We've got to move fast if we're to find any survivors.  Ryn, I'll need you to lead.  At the sign of any trouble though, You need to let us know.  We can handle it, no sense any of you wounded endangering yourselves further.  You all don't need to die yet."  With that, he check his rifle and nods to Ryn to lead them off in the direction of the crash.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 28, 2003)

Ryn rolls his eyes at the suggestion he take point.

"Sure, whatever..."

Ryn heads in the direction of the billowing smoke, trying to stay about 50 yards ahead of the group.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 28, 2003)

Calven's frown echoed Ryn's look as he glanced across the kid's injuries. He casually checked the power gauge on the rifle as he looked over to the soldier.

"Look, the kid's bushed, as are most of us. I'd be the first to admit it's been a while since I was in the field, but I can handle a little hike in the forest. What say I take point for the first hour or so?" _As well as the last hour or so._ He smiled, though on the academic's weathered face it came across as at least half grimace. "Think of it as hero perks, Ryn. Full marks on the 'gunning down imperial transports with a personal weapon' part of the syllabus."

In any event, he moved to the front of the group, either trailing the point-man to keep him in sight (and close enough to reinforce him if need be) or taking that job himself.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 28, 2003)

As they walked, Ryn chuckled at the professor's 'full marks' comment. Levity was needed, if only to keep one's mind off the pain.

Eventually, Ryn slowed down a little to draw level with Calven. "So you taught at an academy, Mr. Jokairo? I was 'home-taught', if you will. There're probably gaps in my education, but Mom did the best she could. The rest of it I learned off-world."

[OOC, and almost totally O/T: Knights of the Old Republic is one of the, if not the, best game I've played on any system, and it certainly buries anything I have for my Xbox.]

[edit: I'm figuring we get our 2nd level VP when we rest, right?]


----------



## Calim (Jul 28, 2003)

Andre will start brringing up the rear after picking up the troopers helmets and weapons.  He will stand up straight and wince from were he got shot and an idea comes to him.   He looks at the trooper he just pulled the helmet off of and will start trying to loosen what would be considered the breast plate piece of the armor so as he might make use of it.  While working to do this however Andre will be overcome at least once with the fact that the guy is dead and puke at least once to the side.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 30, 2003)

After scavenging items from the site of the battle, the group sets out for the crash site with Ryn in the lead.  Ryn is joined a short time later by Calven and a conversation between the two ensues.

Two solid hours of walking later bring the group to within site of the crash of the Imperial Light Cruiser.  It lies about half a kilometer inside the same forest where the group's shuttle crashed the day before.

When the group arrives, the wreckage is still smoking.  From a distance of 100 meters, the ship appears to be nothing more than a ball of twisted metal.  It no longer resembles a ship of any kind.  Moving in for a closer look, the remains of the cockpit can be clearly seen.  Hanging half in and half out of the cockpit, the body of the Imperial that the group had recently exchanged fire with can be seen.  He is obviously dead.  Miraculously, it appears he managed to bring the ship down while keeping the front half of it from being twisted beyond recognition.  The area just behind the cockpit is largely intact.

OOC:  What items did you guys take from the troopers?  Andre was able to get a breastplate removed from one of the suits of armor and a helmet before you left.  Did you guys take the blaster rifles?  There were five of them.


----------



## Calim (Jul 30, 2003)

OOC Andre is wearing the breast plate hoping it might soften some of the imapcts of future weapons.  And Andre picked up 2 rifles to use the power packs out of but he will not make them useless until he has to.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 30, 2003)

Calven nodded to Ryn's deduction. "Does it show so much?" He allowed himself a narrow smile "But that was a long time ago, after the Empire cut intersteller exploration down to next-to-nothing and before they removed impolitic items from the academies. Along with those who taught them..."

His grin broadened as the younger man related his educational experience. "There is nothing like travel to set the mind to work, kid. Nothing like it in the galaxy. Every little excursion's a field trip, somethng lying just around each corner, waiting to be rediscovered." Enthusiasm swelled in his voice as he spoke, though he was careful to keep his eyes scanning the surroundings with a practiced air and his voice low.


OOC - Calven would likely just have filched a spare power pack from a trooper's gun, rather than carry the whole thing if that's good by everybody?


----------



## dpdx (Jul 30, 2003)

[Ryn still has the original stormtrooper helmet from his first dead gnarkrheiwee. Other than that, events conspired to prevent Ryn from looting anything else off the bodies.]

Ryn smiled as Calven spoke. "One of these days, I wouldn't mind going to a good Alliance school. But I've still got some unfinished business out in the Maw, and I'm hoping that once that's over with, I can settle down to a peaceful life moisture-farming, or something. But as long as there's an Empire, I'm still in the fight."

As they happen onto the wreckage, a couple of hours later, Ryn sees the Imperial Officer, obviously dead, and wanders over to him. Once at the corpse, Ryn will rifle through the body, scrounging any items that would be of use on the stay.

"Oh, bantha tracks, I just thought of something. Perhaps we can get these comms working long enough to communicate with our ship! Let them know we're okay, and everything. Does that sound like a plan?"


----------



## maddmic (Jul 31, 2003)

OOC:
Izon too would've taken a powerpack from one of the rifles.  

IC:
As they come upon the wreckage, Izon slings the rifle over his shoulder and pulls his pistol.  Nodding to Ryn as he rifles through the dead officer, the soldier begins to use his training and cautiously looks for a way to enter the craft.  Once inside, he will look for the woman that they are to rescue and aid her if she is hurt in any way.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 1, 2003)

OOC:  The items (powerpacks, etc.) that everyone wanted to scavenge from the Stormtroopers is cool with me.

IC:
Ryn begins searching the body of the dead Imperial but other than his holstered blaster pistol, he has nothing on his person of interest.

Izon moves cautiously around the wreck trying to find a safe way inside the somewhat intact area behind the cockpit.  Eventually he finds a jagged hole to climb through, being careful not to cut himself on the metal.

Inside, he quickly locates the singer, shackled to a chair.  She is alive, but barely.  Her breathing is shallow, her right arm is broken and she looks battered and bruised.  Given the way she is restrained and the debris inside the ship, she could be suffering from internal injuries.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 1, 2003)

Izon goes back to the hole and yells to the group.  "The singer's in here.  She's hurt bad.  Probably beyond the help of a med kit."  That being said, he'll go back to her side.  He begins to talk to her trying to find out where the pain is.  "Where's it hurt?  Besides the arm, where's the pain at?"


----------



## dpdx (Aug 1, 2003)

Ryn bolts upright at the revelation.

Hope, guilt, worry, and joy vie for prominence all at once among his feelings.

Ryn grabs the blaster pistol from the corpse of the officer, then for no good reason but his own, picks the body up by its head and slams it against the bulwark.

Softly, he murmurs to it... "If she dies, I send fifty of you sons of whores to the Void to avenge her..."

Steeled with resolve, he walks to the hole and crawls gingerly through it. He lays eyes on the subject of his dreams, and a tear escapes.

"By my father..."

After a few seconds, he gains his composure. He straightens up, and looks to Izon, trying extremely hard not to sound frenetic.

"Where's comms? We have to get comms working. Maybe we can contact our ship and get them to send a medic down here.  Maybe they stashed a bacta suit somewhere. I'll go look."

And indeed he does, leaving the hole as gingerly as he came, and searching what remains of the ship for any kind of first aid, but especially a bacta suit.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 6, 2003)

Izon quickly determines that the singer is falling in and out of conciousness from her injuries.  She does not answer his question but it is obvious that she is suffering from multiple injuries.  A medpac might stabilize her.

Ryn begins searching the ship and doesn't find a bacta suit but he does find half a dozen medpacs.  There are also other supplies but he is mostly interested in the life-saving ones at the moment.  After finding the medpacs, he returns them to Izon and then begins trying to find out if the ship comms have survived.  Within a few minutes he has determined that they were destroyed in the crash.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 6, 2003)

Izon cracks open one of the medpacs and begins working on the singer's injuries.  As he works, he calls out to Ryn.  "Hey kid, the comm working?  Great job on finding the medpacs."


----------



## dpdx (Aug 6, 2003)

"Nope - they're shot."

Ryn tries to be useful as Izon goes to work. Handing him supplies, gently wiping the singer's forehead with the cleanest part of his sleeve, looking on with concern, Ryn vows to be at least slightly medically useful at his next opportunity.

"You're going to be fine, and the Empire is going to pay for this."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 9, 2003)

Izon manages to stabilize the singer's condition with the use of a medpac but she does not regain conciousness.

While the comm system is inoperable, the ship computer system seems to still have power.


----------



## Calim (Aug 9, 2003)

"Um, Excuse me but may I," Andre motions towards the computer hoping to be able to slice right in.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 10, 2003)

Izon turns to Ryn.  "Thanks for the assist kid.  This woman needs some time to rest.  Time it would seem is something that we now have.  I'll let the others know what's going on.  Keep a good eye on her."  He nods to Andre at the request to jump into the ships computer.  "Let me know if you need any help.  I may not be very good with those things, but Imp security is pretty standard and I may be able to help."

Emergin fromt he ship, he looks at the others.    "The singer's stabilized and the pilot seems to be dead.  Not sure how long we're gonna be here, but we might want to take refuge inside for the night."


----------



## Catulle (Aug 11, 2003)

Calven took a quick look around the ship, trying to place the model and specification more out of a sense of resurrected professionalism than utility.

"Good work, team. With her condition, we should likely avoid moving her too much. Holing up here would be good, like Izon says, if Andre can make sure the Imp didn't send off a distress signal before the can went down."

He pulled the pipe and a pinch of t'bac from one of the pouches on his padded survival suit and wadded it into the bowl as he continued. "Should we 'link to the others? I can make decent time through the jungle to their position and we'd be more effective as a single group, especially if there are natives about and hostile to offworlders. Besides, I'm sure the lady would want her friends by her side."

He kindled a flame with the low-yield pulse lighter, and the bitter aroma spread a little about the cabin. "What do you think?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 13, 2003)

OOC:  I'm just finishing a long weekend, in which I was pretty busy.  I'll post tomorrow night moving the game forward.  If anyone has anything to add before then, feel free.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 13, 2003)

Turning to Calven, Izon answers.  "Well, obviously it's up to you if you want to go back and try to bring the rest of the troup here.  I would suggest against it as nightfall is upon us.  I have no doubts in your abilities, but I just don't know how easy it would be for you to get them back here tonight.  Perhaps if you waited until first light and we stayed here to protect our singer companion?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2003)

Andre slices into the computer, which is damaged but operational.  He quickly accesses the ship's logs and finds some rather disturbing information.  The Celestial, the luxury liner, has been destroyed by an orbiting Imperial Star Destroyer.  It was apparently targetted because of either fear that the rebel spy was still onboard or because she HAD been onboard.  The last entry in the ship's log, just over four hours ago, indicates that the Star Destroyer is still in orbit above Dantooine and that they are sending down another shuttle to assist with the repairs to the Light Cruiser.  This would coincide with the time that the Imperial tried to make a getaway in the Cruiser and then promptly crashed.  It is quite possible that the Imperials are searching for the Cruiser at the current time.

There is enough room inside the wreckage for everyone to sleep inside away from the elements but remaining with the wreck might be a risky proposition.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 14, 2003)

Tucked away within arm's reach of the singer, Ryn recuperates for a minute and takes out his datapad, crafting an entry:

Today was a serious time. We finally found the girl, but not before yours truly, among others, took a blaster bolt to the gut from a mincing, sniveling sub-moff. Once again, I did my part - we wasted a stormtrooper detail, including the officer, and bagged a transport with blasters only - but the victory seems hollow now. The girl is next to me, with a serious injury and several medpacs for her trouble.

Imperials are bastards, 'Sina. Don't let anyone tell you differently. We found the girl cuffed to a bulwark on the transport we brought down, bleeding, broken and nearly dead. Even if she was an Alliance agent, she didn't deserve this treatment.

My new group, you'd love 'em. We have a former gnarkrheiwee (but he's not a bad guy), a former history professor, a kid from the Outer Rim somewhere who's decent in a fight, but great behind a console, a protocol droid with a mean streak when he needs it, an Ithorian who had my back when it counted, and me - some lucky Maw baby who likes to fly ships. Not to mention the folks we left behind: a whole band, a poor couple who thought they were going to do archaeology, and a shuttle pilot who'd die of fright if we weren't around. We're good so far - bloodied, but alive.

This is my vow: One day, I will be the scourge of the Empire. Stormtroopers will fear me. Pasty little officers of the Imperial Navy will choke on their t'bac at the sound of my name. I will avenge the deaths of freedom-loving sentients thousandfold. With my comrades and my family at my side, I will send whole fleets to the vacuum.

And I will not rest until the Empire takes its last breath from underneath my bootheel.

My reward will be contentment for the rest of my days, a ship that travels freely throughout the Galaxy, carrying any and all manner of cargo, and my entire line at my side, enduring until the very end.

On this I stake my existence, so help me Father.

I need to rest, and we probably need to move, before the Empire sends more knobheads to annoy me.

Invincibly yours,
Ryn


----------



## Catulle (Aug 14, 2003)

Taking in the soldier's response, Calven drew from the pipe and savoured the pungent flavour for a few moments. 

"Then perhaps another way - it could yet be unsafe for us to be here; worse for her. _If_ she could be safely moved, we could make the trek ourselves and link up with them away from here."

He paused to rub at his neck, tension starting to work its way back in after the excitement had faded, "Depending on what information Andre has for us, naturally. We have to keep the girl away from the Imperials, whatever happens."


----------



## Calim (Aug 14, 2003)

"Damn...Damn Damn...Damn Damn Damn.  I have been shot at, I have been shot, and now we rescued the pretty lady they blew the ship up we came here on.  Oh and they have sent a shuttle to come and fix this one it should be here"Looking up into the sky"any friggin second.  So I don't know about ya'll but I am for making back to were we left everyone."


----------



## maddmic (Aug 15, 2003)

Izon looks at Andre and nods.  He then looks back to Calven shaking his head.  "It looks as though we've got no choice.  Those Imps will be able to see this crash from the sky far better than we could see it from the ground.  We'll have to move her, but I don't like it.  I can cary her if somebody can cover our tracks.  We HAVE to be sneaky now.  Once they find this shuttle, they'll send the other back to the star destroyer for another platoon no doubt."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 18, 2003)

Oraltor seems more and more disturbed as the recent events sink in.  First the singer's condition, then the report about the destruction of the Celestial.  Reality is striking home to the Ithorian entertainer in an unpleasant way.

Hoisting the blaster rifle, he responds to Izon, "I have no experience hiding tracks, but I am somewhat familiar with natural settings.  If you will carry her, I will do my best to guard our backs."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for the lapse in posting, the last couple of weeks have been busy for me.  I should be back to a more normal posting schedule now.

IC:
After gathering up belongings and the wounded singer, the group moves out to the south and west, back in the direction of the old ruined base.  The going is slow due to the darkness and the denseness of the forest trees, not to mention struggling to carry the singer without making her injuries worse.

After nearly six hours of grueling travel, the group returns to the base.  It is nearly midnight and the place is quiet...abnormally so.  Moving cautiously back towards the barracks where the rest of the refugees from the Celestial were left, no one is spotted moving about and no sounds are heard in the camp.

Reaching the barracks, the group is met with a heartwrenching sight.  Scattered around the entrance to the barracks building are the bodies of several individuals.  They are burned and blackened nearly beyond recognition but are intact enough to be identified as the pilot of the shuttle, and the archeologist couple.  Also nearby, the body of a Stormtrooper can be seen lying in a patch of weeds.


----------



## Calim (Aug 21, 2003)

Andre suddenly overcome with life falls to his knees and is sick at the sight of the people who he had been in hopes of seeing again.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 21, 2003)

Izon looks around at the carnage.  Seeing Andre collapse he gently places the singer on the ground.  He then kneels down next to Andre.  "Look, I know you're not used to seeing things like this, but you need to get up."  Looking around at the group and still being crouched down he continues in a hushed voice.  "This is no place to stay.  We've got to keep the noise down and get out of here.  Seeing that trooper over there means that they're still around.  They don't leave their dead lying around if they can help it."  Standing back up, he turns to Ryn and then Calven.  "I know you two are probably the best at getting us out of here, but if we're to get into a fight, I need somebody else to carry her.  My skills would be better suited covering our escape than carrying 'their' objective.  That being said, Oraltor, we may need you to carry her if you feel that you can bear the load."  He readies his rifle and looks around while the others decide if they're going to move or not.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 24, 2003)

"I will carry her," the Ithorian replies, "but I doubt I will be able to go very fast.  Once we reach a safe location I suggest we fashion a litter or sled of some kind."

Oraltor continues, "Friends, I want to let you know it has been a pleasure fighting alongside you.  I fear our chances our slim with a Star Destroyer overhead, but let us fight the good fight."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 26, 2003)

OOC:  I want to wait another day or so for the other players to post (dpdx and Catulle) before I move on.  If neither has posted by tomorrow night, I will move things forward but I want everyone to have a say in what happens next.


----------



## Catulle (Aug 26, 2003)

"Deity above..." Calven closed his eyes for a moment, before forcing them open agin, steeling himself to look over the scene once more. The acrid scent of seared meat filled his nostrils, and it took him a few extra moments to speak. When he did, his voice was little more than a growl.

"Could be an ambush, still. Just like them to use our own... casualties for bait. We shouldn't let the damned Empire dictate the terms, though."


----------



## dpdx (Aug 26, 2003)

[It would appear that this post was very late, and way out of context. So I'm going to edit it.]

Ryn hurries to catch up with the group after they arrive back at the barracks. The scene fills him with dread and intensifies his hatred of things Imperial. These people trusted him. They harmed no one. They merely wanted to survive.

"Damn it! I TOLD these people we should have stayed together! And if they'd listened, they'd be ALIVE right now!"

"If you catch any Imperials, you better question 'em quick, because if I see them, THEY'RE DEAD!!"

Ryn stalks off toward the corpse of the stormtrooper, which he kicks for good measure.


----------



## Calim (Aug 26, 2003)

Andre gets up and wipes off his mouth and "We might be able to find something over in the barracks as well."

Andre starts off to look readying one of his swiped rifles and moving slowly towards the barracks.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 3, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, my internet connection is still out at home.  I am only able to post at work right now.  It will be down until further notice.  So, I am turning over control of my character to the GM should things need to be moved along and I'm not able to be here.  I will let you all know once I'm back online.

IC:
Izon shakes his head as Andre moves to the barracks.  "This is not good.  You all stay here."  He moves to intercept Andre before he gets too far.  "We need to stick together.  You stay with the group, I'll check the barracks out for anything we can use as a litter.  I really don't think much should be done around here as I don't think it's quite safe yet."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 4, 2003)

Inside the barracks, the scene is just as grisly as that outside.  The three band members are all laying dead and look as if they had no chance to defend themselves before they were cut down by blaster rifle fire.

Izon is able to locate an old cot inside that will probably serve well enough as a gurney.  It would require two people to carry it though, one on each end.  It would not work as a litter that could be dragged around without some modifications.  Those modifications would take about 30 minutes to make.

Moments after the cot is retrieved, a loud noise is heard from nearby.  It sounds like engines firing on a launching ship...


----------



## maddmic (Sep 4, 2003)

Izon motions to the group.  "Everybody inside now!  we don't want them seeing us from above!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 5, 2003)

Oraltor hurries towards the barracks, carrying the wounded singer.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 5, 2003)

Ryn stares in wonderment at the corpses of the band members, before hurrying inside.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 5, 2003)

OOC:  I'll wait another 24 hours or so for Calim and Catulle to post before moving on.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone moves inside the barracks, taking cover as the nearby ship begins to take off.  The inside of the barracks building smells strongly of burnt flesh, making everyone feel somewhat queasy.  Moments later, the ship takes off.  It is visible through holes in the damaged building and appears to be an Imperial Shuttle.  It quickly speeds its way into the atmosphere and is lost from sight.  A few minutes later, another shuttle is seen rocketing across the sky, heading in the direction of the downed ship of the Imperial spy, where the singer was rescued a short time ago.  As this second ship fades into the distance, the ruined camp becomes quiet.  With the charred bodies for company inside the barracks, the quiet is unsettling.  Through all of this, the singer has remained mercifully asleep or unconcious.


----------



## Calim (Sep 6, 2003)

"So, um, now what?" Andre says sheepishly.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 7, 2003)

[Damn board ate my post!]

Ryn, trying hard to keep from vomiting, murmurs, "I'll go outside and -ulk!- check the stormtrooper for anything we can use."

Ryn promptly goes outside, and checks the stormtrooper.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 7, 2003)

Izon seems to relax a bit.  "Well, it would seem that they've given us the opportunity to try and escape.  We have to put as much ground between us and that landing party.  Let's get the singer on this litter and move out as soon as we can." 

OOC:
Izon will suggest to move in the opposite direction of the crash.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 8, 2003)

Izon said:
			
		

> "We have to put as much ground between us and that landing party.  Let's get the singer on this litter and move out as soon as we can."



After pilfering the stormtrooper, Ryn returns to the mausoleum just in time to hear the last part of what the soldier has to say. "And go where? I don't know the first thing about this friggin' planet. Now that we've got her, we can't go back to the Celestial. This planet seems like it's crawling with gnarkrheiwee, and they're even massacring civilians!" A small tear escapes Ryn's eye.

[Using a new color for dialogue - should be a little easier to read.]


----------



## Calim (Sep 8, 2003)

"THE ONLY SITH FORSAKEN WAY OFF THIS PLANET IS DEAD." 

After long 72 hours Andre bursts and as he is yelling he slowly drops his voice as a light seems to appear behind his eyes.  He runs over to the trooper and starts trying to see if the rest of the stormtrooper armor fits and starts putting it on.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 9, 2003)

Izon looks to the group and replies sternly.  "Does it really matter where we're going?  As long as we're away from here and they can't find us, that'll suit me.  If you all are willing to give up, that's fine by me.  I'm not the giving up type and believe that I can survive on my own.  So if you all wish to stay here and let them catch you, so be it.  As for me, I'm jettesing this place as fast as I can and I don't plan on returning."  He then gets a more serious look on his face and continues.  "Now, if you're concerned about knowledge of this planet, I'm sure we can find people to help us out.  We've seen evidence of natives and there has to be some sort of space port on this rock since people come here often.  The galaxy is crawling with enemies of the Empire, some of whom I thought were here in my presence.  I'm guessing that may not be the case any longer?  Or are there enemies here only when it's convenient and easy, but not when the going gets tough?"  That being said, he begins to work on the litter dilligently and prepares himself to leave on his own if necessary.

OOC:
Have fun with this post ya'll


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 10, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna wait one more day before I move things forward.  I want to give Gru and Catulle a chance to post and I want you all to have time to continue discussing what you want to do next.  Despite the graveness of the situation, there ARE options, one of which was mentioned by Izon.  So feel free to talk things over, hopefully Gru and Catulle will post and then I'll move things forward in the next day or so.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 10, 2003)

Oraltor is silent for several moments, then speaks, "Izon is right.  While we live, there is hope.  While we breathe, the Empire will know fear.  While we struggle, the Force grows stronger within us."

_OOC: I concur on the direction as well.  Move away from the crash._


----------



## dpdx (Sep 10, 2003)

Ryn fixed Izon with a look as if the soldier were a steaming pile of bantha dung. 

"So okay then, smart guy, if you don't like THIS particular cover from which to pick off gnarkrheiwee, the question stands, WHERE would be the superior tactical position, O Grand Stinking Ex-Moff of the Imperial Infantry?

Must be great to go a whole day planetside without actually paying ATTENTION to what has been going on, huh, Izon? Does anybody here look like they've given up? Huh? Or maybe there's a smoldering hole in your ****ing back from one of the 'traitors' in our midst? You're the retired Stormtrooper, YOU tell US! This ought to be just great...

If anything, I think we'd like to pick a direction to go in, so as not to run straight into a place with no cover, or right on top of the nearest working Imperial garrison. But in the meantime, why don't you loosen up the armor, so the oxygen can get to your brain? I think we've been through the s**t today, if you don't mind, and some of us would like to recoup just long enough to THINK ABOUT THIS!!"

Ryn snatches the nearest blaster rifle, and then begins to draw a rough map of previous locations, directions of Imperial shuttle runs, etc., on the dusty, dirty floor of the barracks. 

[Roll any knowledge checks you think would apply, Toric, but the idea is to make as educated a guess as possible as to where the best defense could be made in the vicinity.]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 12, 2003)

OOC:  I don't want to push this along until all the roleplaying opportunities are spent here.  I'm certain maddmic/Izon will want to reply to Ryn.  If anyone has anything to add, feel free.  I'll post in a day or two to move things along.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 15, 2003)

Izon glares back at the youngster.  "First off, I was not in the infantry.  Secondly, my uncle is the Moff in the family.  But to answer your question a bit more directly, I don't think that this is the best place to defend oursleves.  It's too open for starters.  We may be able to fend off the FIRST landing party, but we'll be hard pressed to take out their re-enforcements.  We should move to the forest, or try to locate some of the locals in order to see if they can assist us in saving our skin.  But like I said, I'm not here to boss or lead people.  I've decided what I'm doing you all must decide how best to help that girl and how best to keep her out of the Empire's hands."  Izon resumes gathering his thinga and helping with the litter for the singer as best he can.


----------



## Calim (Sep 15, 2003)

Andre still trying to fit armor in places will speak up through the vocalizer of the helmet, he was not thinking anyone would here him but the vocalizer picked it up,"Well let's just hope we don't end up like the locals that we have already met today."


----------



## dpdx (Sep 16, 2003)

"Great, then. I've mapped out a rough diagram here in the dirt of where we've been. Does anybody have a suggestion for which direction we want to try?"


----------



## maddmic (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC:
All, I talked to Toric tonight and he wanted me to let you all know that he is going to be posting on the night of the 17th.  He has been a bit busy with relatives in town as well as weddings.  Have no fear, the game will be moved along tomorrow night.  I'll see to it personally.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 18, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> All, I talked to Toric tonight and he wanted me to let you all know that he is going to be posting on the night of the 17th.  He has been a bit busy with relatives in town as well as weddings.  Have no fear, the game will be moved along tomorrow night.  I'll see to it personally.




Cool! If you talk to him some more, you can tell him that his Wookiee's about to be standing around in the other game, and he's cordially invited to post.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

Izon finishes up the jury-rigged litter and begins to get the singer situated on it without further damaging her.

Andre finds that the armor fits fairly well and finishes up getting into the suit.  It is a bit too large but is servicable.

Ryn manages to scratch out a map of the general area and waits for someone to tell him which way the group should go.

Once the singer is settled on the litter, Izon picks up his gear and then picks up one end of the litter.  Oraltor picks up the other end of the litter and the two begin heading away from the crash site and the old base, towards the river.

Calven sighs and then gathers his gear and begins following Izon and Oraltor, motioning for the others to follow.

OOC:
Okay, Izon and Oraltor are carrying the litter, and are moving away from the area and towards the river.  Calven is following.  Andre has just finished getting into the Stormtrooper armor and Ryn is standing over his rough sketched dirt map of the area.  Actions?


----------



## Calim (Sep 18, 2003)

Andre stands up and turns to the group and says,"Halt!"


----------



## dpdx (Sep 18, 2003)

"I guess you all know where you're going, then..." Ryn takes a second to wipe out the map with his foot, then catches up to the group, looking sidelong at Andre as he walks past. Once he catches up, he walks just behind the 'point' men, so he doesn't have to decide which way to go.

Calling ahead to Izon, he speaks in a normal tone of voice, so as not to yell: "Okay, how does it make any sense for you to take point _and_ carry the litter? Why don't you let me have your end, so you can go up ahead and point the way without getting shot?"


----------



## Calim (Sep 18, 2003)

"Hey, hey, well fine whatever."  Andre starts meandering around letting his mind unwind letting the anger go, the stress release, letting it all fall away.  

Thinking to himself,"What we need is direction, something that would point us to were we need to go.  What does that, what gives direction like that? What... what... A MAP." 

With this revelation Andre runs to the archaeologists belongings and start ruffling through them to find the map they had earlier, hoping beyond hope that the others don't get to far away from him to catch up and that there is something of use on that map.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 18, 2003)

Izon casts an odd glance at Andre and continues to walk.  "What do you want Andre?  We can't dally too long."  As he listens to Andre, Izon watches Ryn aproach.  After Ryn suggestion, Izon gestures for him to come over and take the litter.  "Well, the way I figure it, we follow this river until we come to a place where we can cross, or until we can find some sign of civilization.  Hopefully if we find some natives, they can point us in the direction of a larger settlement."  With that, Izon waits for Andre to return before moving along the edge of the river at a quicker pace.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 20, 2003)

Andre retrieves the datapad that had the map on it from the body of the archaeologist.  Unfortunately, it doesn't take long to determine that the map is only of a fairly small area and does not appear to be a map of anywhere that the group has already been.

Izon leads the group along the east side of the river, heading south.

OOC:  Okay, I understand that you want to travel until you find a settlement and possibly find a place to cross the river.  What precautions are you taking on the journey?  Trying to stay out of sight?  Walking in the water at the edge of the river to try to leave fewer tracks?    Give me an idea of the general precautions you are taking.


----------



## Calim (Sep 20, 2003)

Andre getting more and more frustrated will search the rest of the people, wildly throwing what he is not looking for in all directions.

To himself,"It has got to be here, someone has to know of some way off this planet, where is it."  Getting more frantic and morose as he finds nothing.

OOC what did the little hand map thing show?


----------



## dpdx (Sep 22, 2003)

Ryn, now on one end of the stretcher, steals a glance at the lovely lady from time to time. When possible, Ryn walks on anything but mud or dirt, trying to convince Oraltor to do the same, so that any tracks they leave are broken up.

"Hey, 'Raltor and I are kinda vulnerable back here, so be watchful up there...", he says to Izon. "Also, we should think about what we can do to erase our tracks, so it takes them longer to try to follow us."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 25, 2003)

OOC:  The datapad that contained the map, showed an area of tall hills or low mountains, sparsely forested.  It is impossible to tell how far away that hill/mountain range is from where you are located.

IC:
The trek down the river is extremely slow going, and those carrying the litter have to force the group to stop several times during the first day of travel due to fatigue.  Throughout the day, several Stormtrooper patrols are seen and avoided.  By nightfall, it is obvious that there are quite a few Imperial troops on the planet.  They are quite obviously scouring it, looking for something they consider extremely important.  It isn't difficult to put two and two together and realize that it is the singer they are most likely after.

Around nightfall, the group comes across a prefab base.  Standing on a low hill looking down into a shallow valley, the base is easy to see.  Several Imperial shuttles are parked in the area.  At least a dozen prefab buildings are assembled and Stormtroopers can be seen around the grounds of the base.  The base is too big and too elaborate to be anything but a main command and control center for the forces currently on the planet.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 26, 2003)

Ryn grumbles, softly so as not to be audible in the present surroundings, "Yep! What the **** did I tell them? NICE going, Grand Moff Exploratus. We're really in the spew this time."

Ryn then stops, and whispers ahead to Oraltor (or Izon, if Ryn is carrying the lead end): "Uh, we need to think about getting the **** out of here, NOW?"


----------



## Calim (Sep 26, 2003)

ooc Andre is still walking around in full armor 

After goin through the camp belongings and then running to catch up with the group, He walks through the day not having much to say.

As the group comes upon the Imperials, Andre pulls out his binocs to get a look around the camp trying to find a ship.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 30, 2003)

Oraltor remains mostly quiet during the long walk, understanding the need for stealth.  But he does his best to encourage his companions during their periodic stops for rest.

When the Imperial base is spotted, Oraltor issues a low whistle.  He whispers to Calven, "Well, now we know their center of operations.  That gives us an advantage, of sorts.  If only I could disguise myself as a Stormtrooper I might be able to gather some useful information here.  It is most unfortunate at times like these that the Empire thinks so little of non-human races."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to post a new turn.  One of the players in the game just got married and should be back online soon (this was one of the weddings I was a participant in this month).  I believe that he will be back to posting tonight or tomorrow so I'll give him another day before moving on.  Things should be getting back to normal somewhat for me now in that I will be posting several times a week again.


----------



## Calim (Oct 1, 2003)

After looking around with his binocs Andre starts listening in over the helmet to see what is going on.


ooc is there some marking on the armor as to what my call sign would be.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, I was out getting married.  I am back now.

IC:
Izon stops and crouches down to the ground.  He watches the activity below intently.  Shaking his head he turns back to the group.  "It's unfortunate that our road has led us here.  Although, now we know where thair base of operations is on THIS planet.  Perhaps Oralter is correct.  If one of us can get down there, maybe we can create a diversion.  I can probably get down into the camp in a suit of that armor.  Once down there, I maybe able to find a shuttle and send it off to some other point on this planet.  Maybe it will move their search away from here."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC: Congrats, maddmic!

Ryn also watches carefully, but has another idea in mind: "Why waste a shuttle on a diversion? I'll bet I can fly it, and then we can all get out of here! In fact, if there's something bigger, with weapons, perhaps we can steal it instead, and wreak a little havoc on the ground before we go. If we wait until deep, deep nightfall, there should be a minimum of personnel to try and stop us. There's got to be a rebel base on this planet somewhere, doesn't there?"


----------



## Calim (Oct 1, 2003)

Andre still looking through his binocs says quietly to Ryn,"Why bother with a shuttle then if there is something bigger which it looks like this place can definetly support which is why I am looking hi and lo right now, let's take it and get out of the system?" Andre goes quiet a moment and then says"Oh, and don't forget we are in need of some medical equipment as well, not just for her but for all of us."

OOC Andre is looking for ships with big engines and medical facilities and a slice in spot


----------



## maddmic (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC:
Thanks dpdx

IC:
Izon nods.  "I was thinking about actually hijacking something to get us off this planet as well.  My worry is that whatever destroyed our liner is still in orbit up there.  Something big has to be sending down all of these troops.  As for taking a shuttle and using it on the surface, it may be a bit too obvious.  All they'll have to do is blast us out of the sky and be done with us.  But if it's just a diversion, then they may THINK that they've gotten rid of us, when in fact all they've done is blast an empty shuttle away."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 2, 2003)

Ryn, ever quiet but still skeptical, pursues the argument: "Okay, don't take this the wrong way, but there's about fifty holes in that plan. I'll go over the big ones. First, couldn't they just scan the shuttle to figure out there aren't life forms aboard? I'd much rather steal something with shields we could put up, while we're at it. Besides, don't we have to be able to hack into a ship first to get _any_ control over it, and won't they see us if we do? Finally, what's going to happen to our patient here while we go traipsing off to go joyriding?

Anyway, I'm not just arguing to argue. We might as well formulate something, and the later we wait, the less likely our potential resistance" he points toward the base, "is going to be at their most vigilant."

After a pause, he points to Andre: "Maybe we can get some more of these..."


----------



## Calim (Oct 2, 2003)

"I am hoping that in the middle of the night and wearing this armor I can slice in with little resistance.  And if we are going to hijack anything my vote is for the biggest thing here and if there any crew I will try and lock them away from us and vital shipa areas."  Andre still looking into his binocs.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 2, 2003)

Izon listens to Ryn and Andre.  "I understand what you're saying.  What I'm trying to say is that no matter how big the ship down here, there's a bigger dog in orbit.  I'm guessing that by the sheer numbers on the surface now, we're talking about at least one star destroyer.  If you all are hell bent on getting off this rock and using this base as a means to do so, then probably the best idea would be to hijak an already scheduled flight out of here.  Then we make some flight plan adjustments and hopefully make a jump out of the system.  That's IF they're not blocking jumps out of this system."


----------



## maddmic (Oct 2, 2003)

Triple post


----------



## maddmic (Oct 2, 2003)

Triple post.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 2, 2003)

OOC:  Since the plan is still being discussed, I'll hold off on posting to give you all more time to figure things out.


----------



## Calim (Oct 2, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  Since the plan is still being discussed, I'll hold off on posting to give you all more time to figure things out.





ooc I am waiting to find out what is here and so on so I can add my 2 cents to this plan of thiers.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 3, 2003)

Andre's look at the camp through the binocs tells him a little bit about the size of the force.  About a dozen prefab buildings are arranged in a circular pattern around a large clearing.  In the clearing, three Imperial shuttles are parked side by side.  No other vessels are in the area.  The prefab buildings are mostly shelters for troops but one smaller building is most likely a command and control station for the base.  Another is most definitely an equipment storage building.  Various Stormtroopers and other personnel can be seen moving about the camp.  From the size of the camp, Andre estimates that there could be anywhere from 50 to 60 people housed there.

As the group looks down at the camp and discusses a course of action, another shuttle roars across the horizon coming from the east.  The noise of the thrusters firing as the shuttle lands is loud and must be nearly deafening in the camp.  It lands next to the other three shuttles, cuts it's engines and moments later, a squad of Stormtroopers exit the shuttle, obviously coming back from a patrol somewhere on the planet.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 3, 2003)

[And where are we in relation to this base, geographically? My mental picture is west, about 200m away, but I'd be happy to get the right answer.]

Ryn nods appreciatively: Izon had a point.

"Okay, well, it looks like shuttle is all there is, and you're right about trying to make it off planet. Something vaporized the _Celestial_, and I don't want to run into it yet until I can pop a heavy laser into its engine room. It's a shame we don't have any grenades - if we disabled all but one shuttle, and then took that one, they'd have a tough time chasing us before we found safe haven. Say, Andre, can you see any weaps on those shuttles? I'd love to shoot these bastards up for what they did to our people."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 3, 2003)

Oraltor follows the discussion, listening intently.  "Ryn, you just said you think there might be a rebel base on Dantooine.  The more I think about it the more that idea rings true.  Surely the Empire would not send a Star Destroyer to capture a single spy.  There is something larger going on here. Unfortunately, the Imperials are likely to find the rebels before we do unless our injured companion wakes up."

"Izon and Andre appear to be the best choices for infiltrating the base.  I will guard the singer and pray to Mother Jungle for your success."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 3, 2003)

"Yeah, and there might be a freighter's base, too. I don't know, though - this is the first time I've been on this planet. It just seems to me that if this is all there is to the Imperial base, that they haven't taken over the whole planet yet, you know?"

Ryn draws his blaster, checking the power pack for enough ammo, and making sure he can quickly get to his spare in his vest jacket. "Oh, and one other thing: there's no way I'm not going down there with Izon and Andre. You take the Professor and LE-O, and her, and stay out of sight, but where you can keep an eye on the base. Keep your comlinks on, so you can tell what's going on. If we don't make it back, or they come for you before we can get back, head for Mother Forest, and don't stop until you find civilization."

"Now, is everybody properly armed? We're burning nighttime, here. Let's move."


----------



## maddmic (Oct 5, 2003)

Izon nods to Ryn.  "There is one thing that I had not thought of that you touched on Ryn.  As a pilot in the Empire, we were instructed on how to blow things up should our craft landed intact.  I took to that training a bit better than others.  What we can do is rig the other shuttles to blow up while making our escape in the only remaining good shuttle.  I have two stipulations though.  Any of us who go down there need to be in trooper armor.  And the second is that if I can find enough explosives, I'm going to rig that command module to blow as well.


----------



## Calim (Oct 5, 2003)

Andre looks at everyone in his helmet and says,"Uh so if we are all going in with these on then were are yours?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 8, 2003)

OOC:  So, what's the plan?  It is dark, about an hour after sunset.  Activity at the base seems to be settling down for the night.  Sentries are posted at half a dozen hardpoints around the camp and a couple of roving squads patrol the perimeter.  No guards are in place around the shuttles, the Imperials obviously thinking that the sentries and patrols are enough to keep anyone or anything from entering the base.  As I recall, only Andre has a full Stormtrooper suit.  I don't remember anyone else taking more than a helmet previously.  If this is incorrect, please let me know.  Otherwise, let me know what the plan of attack is.


----------



## Calim (Oct 8, 2003)

"I should not gather to much attention, if I were to go by myself.  Then I will go into one of the shuttles and slice into the computer and find out what is going on and hopefully get a lay of the land here and I will have an open comlink that you guys can feed me all the questions to find out all the information." 

Andre looks at the group then to the Imp camp then back to the group as he is talking and slowly starts to move towards camp.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 9, 2003)

Izon looks around at the group.  "Andre, come here for a second.  The way I see it, I'm the one who needs to go down there.  I know the ins and the outs of protocol.  I know some of you don't want to sit behind and wait, but I think that this provides us the least amount of problems.  I can get down there and then maybe find some more trooper armor for Ryn and Andre.  Then we can proceed ahead with our demolitions and escape plan.  What do you all think?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 10, 2003)

OOC:  I don't want to rush you guys to a decision on how to handle the current situation but I figured I'd bump this back up so you can continue deciding who is doing what.  Incidentally, the armor worn by Andre is a bit loose on him and does indeed seem as if it would fit Izon, if you guys opt to let him go down there alone.


----------



## Calim (Oct 10, 2003)

"[/I am all for getting more armor and pretending to fit in but down there by yourself you could get yourself captured or what not so, why don't we take out a guard or 2 walking sentry and then go in?  Sounds safer to me and we could probably create a diversion to get the guy out of his armor anyway.  HMMM thinking of that I wonder were there bathroom is, maybe we could catch one with his pants down."  

Upon seeing the look given by the others at this last statement Andre stops talking out loud.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 10, 2003)

"Okay, then, Izon puts on the armor, and goes down there to do what he can. If he needs us, he'll comlink us. Otherwise, he'll get us a head start on torching this entire pile of banthas**t, and we'll get a shuttle. Actually, that leaves me with her and the others until then, so I like our chances. Let's do it."

Ryn takes up best defensive position, prone, using available cover and line of sight on the camp, between the stretcher, and the Imperial camp. Blaster is ready, with one of the blaster rifles at his side should he want/need it. [Ryn is untrained in this rifle, so proficiency penalties would apply.]

Once situated this way, he looks back at Andre: "Hey, Dré, you can pick up comlink from there, right? Here, use this, see if you can't find their new frequency." Ryn will toss him the Stormtrooper helmet he recovered earlier.


----------



## Calim (Oct 10, 2003)

ooc if it looks like it is going to take a while Andre will toss the binocs to Ryn if not then as soon as he is done with frequency searching he will start monitoring Izon's progress.


"Hey, is there anyway you can make yourself an individual in that suit because I don't want you to make it down there only to come back and get killed by Ryn."  Andre asks plainitively.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 11, 2003)

Ryn smiles as he hefts his blaster: "If I could, I'd scorch it up - _quietly_, and that'd give you a cover story. Tell 'em you ran into about 10 of us, all armed, and you're the only one that survived. Maybe you could lead 'em in the other direction, and while you did, the rest of us could come in, fry the rest, and steal the shuttles."


----------



## maddmic (Oct 16, 2003)

Izon shakes his head.  "We're too close.  They'd hear the report of the blaster and come looking.  I'll be fine getting in there myself.  Keep and eye on me and if I can muster up some more suits, I will.  If not however, I'll be lighting the place up and brining a shuttle back here."  With that, Izon hoists the blaster rifle up and begins the walk to the base.

OOC:
Izon is going to try to use his demolitions skills to get rid of all of the shuttles save one.  He will also try to blow the command center should the opportunity arise.  He will then pilot the lone shuttle back to the group in order to escape.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 18, 2003)

Izon begins the trek down into the Imperial camp after donning the Stormtrooper armor.

Meanwhile, Ryn simultaneously keeps an eye on the wounded singer and Izon's progress through the binocs.  Andre begins trying to find the frequency the Imperials are using but is having difficulty.  They seem to be varying the frequency in a seemingly random pattern.

Izon quickly reaches the outer perimeter of the camp but slipping past and into the camp without challenge is going to be difficult.  He settles in behind the cover of some tall brush to wait and watch the perimeter patrol pattern and look for an opening.

OOC:  Okay, with maddmic away on his honeymoon, proceeding from here might be difficult.  We may need to hold the game here until he returns.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 21, 2003)

_Toric, I left you a message in the OOC thread._


----------



## maddmic (Nov 2, 2003)

OOC:
I'm back.  Sorry you all had to wait.  

IC:
Izon waits for the right moment and tries to slip into the camp unseen.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC:  Before continuing I want to find out who is still here.  We've lost Gru, Catulle, and Mickerus since the game started.  That leaves maddmic, dpdx and Calim.  I know maddmic is back.  dpdx and Calim, are you guys still around?


----------



## dpdx (Nov 7, 2003)

Never left. Was hoping to restart my game, as well.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 8, 2003)

OOC:

Still here, and incidently, still in dpdx's game when it fires back up.


----------



## Calim (Nov 12, 2003)

ooc I replied in the ooc but just in case I am still here to


----------



## maddmic (Nov 17, 2003)

:bump:

OOC:
Looks like they're still around.  Perhaps only needing to get 4 off planet will prove to be easier?


----------

